# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] معارك التحرير على ارض سيناء

## اسكندرانى



----------


## اسكندرانى

*

سيناء 

ارض الفيروز والقمر 

ارض كرمها الرحمن 

[frame="2 80"]وَلَمَّا جَاء مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرۡ إِلَيۡكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انظُرۡ إِلَى الۡجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسۡتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوۡفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلۡجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبۡحَانَكَ تُبۡتُ إِلَيۡكَ وَأَنَا۟ أَوَّلُ الۡمُؤۡمِنِينَ [/frame]

رمالها الصفراء كتب عليها قلم التاريخ صفحات 

رمالها الناعمة  ارتوت بدماء الشهداء 

كل حبة رمل من رمالها 

تروى وتحكى قصه من قصص كفاح شعب 

كانت ومازالت سيناء بوابة الخير ودرع الامن  

منها  دخل الفتح الاسلامى الى مصر بل الى افريقيا
 بل وعبر من خلالها الى العالم 

منها خرج الهكسوس  مهزومين مدحورين على يد المصريين 

ومنها ايضا خرج مهزمين مدحورين الاسرائيليين 

قصص وحكايات 

اراء وقضايا 

اتفاق وخلاف 

لكننا جميعا  نتفق على ان على ارض سيناء كانت اشرس معارك التحرير 



يوم 25 ابريل 

سيبقى فى وجدان كل مصرى 

يوم تحرير سيناء وعودتها لمصر 

وبين الضياع والاسترداد 

وبين الهزيمة والنصر 

بين 5 يونيه 1967  الى 25 ابريل 1981

ايام طويله  من الكفاح والصراع والعرق والدم 

ايام الم وحزن ودموع 

ايام فخر ومجد ممزوج بدم شهدائنا 

ايام دهاء ومكر وخداع 

وايام فرح وانتصار 





تابعو معنا  هذه الايام  بكل ما فيها 



*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تـحـيــة من القـلـب في ذكــرى تحريــر سـيـناء





لقد انتصر الجيش والشعب والقيادة المصرية في اكتوبر 1973 م 

وحتى استرداد اخر شبر من الارض المقدسة أرض سيناء الطاهرة

كل التهاني القلبية لكل ابناء مصـــر في ذكري تحرير أرض سيناء 

سيناء الغالية بالقلوب والتي ذهب في سبيل تحريرها الاف الشهداء 

تحية لكل من ساهم في هذا النصر  تحية من القلب لكل أبناء مصر





وتحية خاصة إلى القائد الوطني في جميع الملاحم الشعبية 

الأستاذ الفاضل إسكــــندراني راعي كل المناسبات الوطنية 

والشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الراقي ،

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

حتى نشعر بمدى ما تحقق 

دعونا تبداء من يوم 5 يونيه 1967




خسر العرب، مصر وسوريا والأردن في حرب 1967، القدس الشرقية والضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة 
وشبه جزيرة سيناء وهضبة الجولان، وتحطمت معنويات الجيوش العربية، 
وأصبحت الحرب التي أطلق عليها اسم "النكسة" هروبا من وصف الهزيمة إحدى العلامات الفارقة
 في التاريخ العربي. ورغم مرور أربعين عاما بمرور الخامس من يونيو/حزيران 2007 فإن الحدث 
لا يزال يلقي بظله الثقيل على العرب، بقصته ونتائجه، وبكيفية النظر للمستقبل من بعده.

قبل الهجوم الجوي قامت قوات إسرائيلية بهجوم في الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحا من يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران على المحور الأوسط بسيناء واحتلت موقعا متقدما في منطقة "أم بسيس" الأمامية،
 وقد سبقت ذلك تحركات في اتجاه العوجة ليلة 4/5 يونيو/حزيران لم تبلغ القيادة العليا،
 بل علم بها قائد المنطقة الشرقية ظهرا بعد فوات الأوان وكان الرد عليها كفيلاً بتغيير الموقف.

الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية

قامت إسرائيل في الساعة 8 و45 دقيقة صباح الاثنين 5 يونيو/حزيران لمدة ثلاث ساعات
 بغارات جوية على مصر في سيناء والدلتا والقاهرة ووادي النيل في ثلاث موجات
 الأولى 174 طائرة والثانية 161 والثالثة 157 بإجمالي 492 غارة
 دمرت فيها 25 مطاراً حربياً وما لا يقل عن 85% من طائرات مصر وهي جاثمة على الأرض.

وطبقا للبيانات الإسرائيلية تم تدمير 209 طائرات من أصل 340 طائرة مصرية منها:

30 طائرة تي يو-16
27 طائرة اليوشن قاذفة
12 طائرة سوخوي- في
90 طائرة مقاتلة ونقل وهليكوبتر
وردا على الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية قامت القوات الجوية الأردنية بقصف مطار قرب كفار سركن. 
أما الطيران السوري فقد قصف مصافي البترول في حيفا وقاعدة مجيدو الجوية الإسرائيلية،
 بينما قصفت القوات العراقية  جوا بلدة ناتانيا على ساحل البحر المتوسط، أما إسرائيل فلم تكتف
 بقصف السلاح الجوي المصري بل قصفت عدة مطارات أردنية منها المفرق وعمان 
ودمرت 22 طائرة مقاتلة و5 طائرات نقل وطائرتي هليكوبتر.

ثم قصفت المطارات السورية ومنها الدمير ودمشق، ودمرت 32 طائرة مقاتلة من نوع ميغ،
 و2 اليوشن 28 قاذفة. كما هاجمت القاعدة الجوية هـ3 في العراق.

وقدرت المصادر الإسرائيلية أنها دمرت 416 طائرة مقاتلة عربية. وقدرت خسائر إسرائيل
 بـ26 طائرة مقاتلة.

الحرب على الجبهه المصرية 

في ساعة متأخرة من المساء استطاعت إسرائيل بهجومها على ثلاثة محاور في سيناء 
الشمالي والأوسط والجنوبي تدمير فرقتي مشاة النسق الأول التي كان يرتكز عليها 
النظام الدفاعي لمصر

اعتمدت إسرائيل في حرب يونيو/حزيران 1967 على الطيران وعلى جيشها البري
 في كافة الجبهات العربية المحيطة بها.

انطلقت في أعقاب الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية مباشرة وفي الساعة 9.15 تشكيلات القوات
 البرية الإسرائيلية لتخترق الحد الأمامي للجبهة المصرية في سيناء بثلاث مجموعات عمليات،
 وفي ساعة متأخرة من المساء استطاعت بهجومها على المحاور الثلاثة الشمالي والأوسط
 والجنوبي تدمير فرقتي مشاة النسق الأول، السابعة والثانية،
 التي كان يرتكز عليها النظام الدفاعي لمصر.


اليوم الثاني 6 يونيو/حزيران

صباح يوم 6 يونيو/حزيران سقطت العريش 
وانفتح المحور الشمالي أمام القوات الإسرائيلية المدرعة.

وكانت مهمة الطيران الإسرائيلي طوال اليوم هي تثبيت الوحدات المدرعة
 في الممرات الجبلية وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أذاعت إسرائيل أن عناصر قواتها
 وصلت إلي قناة السويس مما أصاب جنود الجيش المصري بالذعر
 فيما أطلق عليه الغرب الحرب الخاطفة.

وفي مساء هذا اليوم أيضا تمكن الإسرائيليون من الاستيلاء على مدينتي غزة وخان يونس.

وكان نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المصرية عبد الحكيم عامر قد أصدر في الساعة الخامسة
 من بعد الظهر، أمرا بالانسحاب العام لجميع قوات سيناء إلى غرب قناة السويس، 
على أن ينفذ على مراحل وخلال الأيام التالية، وهو القرار الذي أثر سلبا 
على أداء الجيش المصري وعلى مسار الحرب بالنسبة له.

أما على الصعيد الدبلوماسي الدولي فصدر قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 233 بوقف إطلاق النار 
وهو ما كان يعني حينها إقرارا دوليا باحتلال إسرائيل أراضي مصرية
 وحرمان مصر من حقها في استعادتها.

اليوم الثالث 7 يونيو/حزيران

كان على القوات المصرية صباحا وفي وسط سيناء مواجهة ثلاث مجموعات عمليات،
 وظهرت في هذا اليوم الذي تركزت فيه العمليات على الجبهة المصرية مع وقف إطلاق النار
 على الجبهة الأردنية بوادر الانهيار التام للقوات المصرية وقرب وصول القوات الإسرائيلية
 إلى قناة السويس.



اليوم الرابع 8 يونيو/حزيران


قصفت إسرائيل السفينة الأميركية ليبرتي الساعة 1.54 ظهرا، وهو أمر لا يزال يثير جدلا
 حتى اليوم: هل حصل الهجوم عمدا أم خطأ.

مع قرب وصول القوات الإسرائيلية إلى قناة السويس بدأت في هذا اليوم الاستعدادات
 للدفاع عن القاهرة من مدخلي السويس والإسماعيلية.

وجرى حديث بين السوفيات والرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر عن وقف القتال
 على الجبهة المصرية في الوقت الذي شكلت فيه الوحدات المصرية المدرعة المتبقية 
سدا دفاعيا وسط سيناء، ولكن مع قبول مصر وقف إطلاق النار كانت قد انهارت 
الدفاعات المصرية المتبقية شرق القناة وبدأ الارتداد العام والانسحاب من سيناء.

اليوم الخامس 9 يونيو/حزيران


قامت القوات الإسرائيلية في هدوء باحتلال سيناء كلها حتى شرم الشيخ باستثناء
 الخط من رأس العش شمالاً حتى شرق بور فؤاد الذي ظل تحت سيطرة القوات المصرية.

وصدر قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 235 للتأكيد على وقف إطلاق النار،
 بينما أعلن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في أعقاب هذه الخسارة تنحيه عن السلطة.

اليوم السادس 10 يونيو/حزيران

بتنحي الرئيس عبد الناصر استقال عبد الحكيم عامر ووزير الحربية شمس بدران، 
وخرجت مظاهرات شعبية ترفض قبول تنحي الرئيس وطالبت بعودته
 فوافق عبد الناصر على ذلك وعاد إلى الحكم.


وقف العمليات العسكرية


صدر قرار مجلس الأمن 236 الساعة الرابعة والنصف من يوم 11 يونيو/حزيران
 ونص على إدانة أي تحرك للقوات بعد 10 يونيو/حزيران.

وخسر العرب في هذه الحرب المزيد من الأراضي لصالح إسرائيل، 
أما الخسائر الميدانية والعسكرية للحرب فغالب بياناتها قد تضاربت لاعتبارها معلومات سرية.












*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

]


*أخي الغالي .. إسكندراني
يال وطنيتك الأبية وروحك النبيلة
حقا..
حين تمطر السحب
وتطل الشمس من شرقها
تلاقح سنابل القمح
في مرجنا الجميل
وتبتسم شقائق النعمان
ويزهر البنفسج،
والياسمين ينثر عطره
على عشّاق التراب الندي
حينها




يبدع من احب مصر وعشق سمائها
كلمات .. من الوطن
فتصبح لمن عشقه
أغنية
لحن
نشيد
وشجن

اخي .. الغالي

تحية عبقة على هذه المعلومات  .. 
 أمتعتنا بما قد جادت به نبضاتك لهذه الذكرى العظيمة.. 
وها هو لنا موعد مع الجمال المثقل بالبطولات . 
ودي لك 





رحم الله ابطال هذه المعركة
عظماء التاريخ و خير المجاهدين
ربنا تقبل هذه القرابين الطاهرة من الشهداء الأبرار 
واسكنهم فسيح جنانك* 


[/ALIGN][/QUOTE]

----------


## سوما

تحتفل مصر ، السبت، بالذكرى السابعة والعشرين لتحرير سيناء الغالية، 
فسيناء برمالها وشواطئها وجبالها وثرواتها الطبيعية تجسد ملحمة نضالية كبرى .. ملحمة صمود وحرب وانتصارات ومعركة سياسية ودبلوماسية وتحكيم دولى .. ملحمة تجسد شموخ هذا الشعب ونضال زعمائه الأبطال.



ففى مثل هذا اليوم يستعيد شعب مصر ذكريات رفع الرئيس حسنى مبارك علم مصر فوق أرض سيناء تنفيذا لمعاهدة السلام التى وقعت فى مارس 1979، التى مثلت إعلانا للعالم كله بعودة سيناء إلى أحضان الوطن الأم وجلاء آخر جندى إسرائيلى، وتأكيدا على أن استراتيجية مصر قد نجحت مهما طال الزمن وأنها واجهت تحدى السلام وحققت مطلبها الذى أعلنه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات من فوق منبر الكنيست فى 19 نوفمبر 1977 وهو الانسحاب الكامل من كافة الأراضى المصرية التى تم احتلالها عام 1967.



والاحتفال بذكرى تحرير سيناء له أهمية كبيرة فهو تذكير بلحظات المجد التى شهدتها الأمة ، حتى يشعر مواطنوها بالفخر والاعتزاز بانتمائهم، وتذكير الشباب بما حدث فى الماضى ليعرفوا حجم التضحيات والبطولات التى قام بها أبناء الوطن من أجل مجد مصر ومن ثم يتحقق التواصل المطلوب بين الأجيال بالاضافة إلى إعطاء القدوة لأبناء الوطن بأن الوطن قادر على مواجهة التحديات التى تعترض مسيرته مهما بلغ حجم وصعوبات هذه التحديات .

إن تذكير الشباب بهذه الصفحة المجيدة من تاريخ مصر المعاصر سيقدم لهم أملا جديدا فى أن مصر لاتستسلم أبدا، وسيعلمهم أن الكفاح من أجل حرية الوطن واستقلاله وعزته عملية مستمرة ومتواصلة لن تتوقف لأن العدو لن يتوقف عن الطمع واستهداف الأمن القومى .



وكما قال الرئيس حسنى مبارك إن مصر حررت سيناء بالحرب والسلام ، وأثبتت قواتنا المسلحة أن القوة العسكرية ليست حكرا على أحد وأن غطرسة القوة لاتجدى نفعا وأن الأحتلال لايمكن أن يدوم إلى الأبد.

وأكد الرئيس مبارك أنه ما من محنة أفدح من الاحتلال وامتهان السيادة، وقال :"لقد تجاوزنا هذه المحنة ببطولات جيشنا ودماء شهدائنا وصمود شعبنا وتضحيات أبنائه واستعدنا سيناء لأرض الوطن".

ويرى المراقبون أن منطقة الشرق الأوسط فى حاجة ماسة الآن إلى الاستقرار والسلام ، وفى حاجة أكثر لاستيعاب درس تحرير سيناء فى عملية السلام والاستمساك به برغم العقبات الشديدة التى تعترضه الآن ، مشيرين إلى أن مصر لاتتوقف جهودها من أجل السلام فلا بديل عن السلام كحل جذرى للقضية الفلسطينية القضية المحورية فى المنطقة.



ولم يكن الطريق إلى 25 أبريل سهلا ، بل كان طريقا شاقا على المستويين العسكرى والسياسى سالت عليه الدماء الطاهرة لشهداء الوطن الأبرار وشهد بطولات خارقة للمصريين حطمت أسطورة "الجيش الذى لايقهر".

لقد بدأ الشعب المصرى ملحمة التحرير بالصمود لاحتواء آثار الصدمة عقب نكسة 67، ويعد الصمود أعظم مراحل المقاومة التى لم تخل أيضا من العمليات العسكرية المبكرة على المواقع الاسرائيلية فى نهاية يونيو 67، فكانت معركة رأس العش فى أول يوليو 67، التى قضت على محاولة إسرائيل لاحتلال مدينة بور فؤاد، وإغراق المدمرة إيلات فى أكتوبر 67 أمام بورسعيد ، وردود الفعل العالمية لهذا الحدث فى الاستراتيجيات البحرية.

ثم بدأت حرب الاستنزاف من مارس 69 إلى أغسطس 1971 وهى بكل المقاييس تجربة رائدة من تجارب المقاومة ضد الاحتلال ثم بدأت مصر بعدها مرحلة التخطيط والإعداد لمعركة المصير أعظم حروب التحرير فى العصر الحديث فى 6 أكتوبر 1973 وهى انتصار للعسكرية المصرية والعربية بصفة خاصة وللعسكرية فى العالم الثالث بصفة عامة.

وبعدها خاضت الدبلوماسية المصرية حربها التى لاتقل جسارة عن قتال الجبهة لتحرير سيناء ولم تيأس مصر أمام العناد الاسرائيلى حتى دفعت بالحكومة الاسرائيلية لقبول الانسحاب المحدد سلفا فى 25 أبريل 1982 وكانت تلك الفترة قد شهدت أصعب مفاوضات أجريت استغرقت ست سنوات من عام 73 إلى عام 79 وتم توقيع معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل والتى نصت على الانسحاب الاسرائيلى الكامل من سيناء حتى الحدود الدولية .

وبعد إتمام عملية الانسحاب الإسرائيلى من سيناء على ثلاث مراحل تم تحرير كل شبر من سيناء فيما عدا الشبر الأخير ممثلا فى مشكلة طابا التى أوجدتها إسرائيل فى آخر أيام انسحابها من سيناء وقد استغرقت المعركة الدبلوماسية لتحرير هذه البقعة سبع سنوات وانتهت باستردادها ورفع العلم المصرى عليها فى 19 مارس 89 لتكتمل مسيرة النضال من أجل تحرير سيناء.



لقد كانت سيناء الساحة الرئيسية للصراع العربى - الإسرائيلى وبالتحديد لأربع حروب متتالية بداية (1948 - 1956 - 1967 - 1973) إلا أن الدور الذى لعبته سيناء اختلف من حرب إلى أخرى.

ففى الحرب العربية الاسرائيلية الأولى فى 15 مايو 1948 لم تكن أرض سيناء سوى معبر لقوات الجيش المصرى نحو أرض فلسطين بعد يوم واحد من إعلان الزعماء الإسرائيليين عن تأسيس دولتهم وفتح أراضيها أمام هجرة يهود العالم من كل الدول.

وفى 29 اكتوبر 1956 كانت سيناء مسرحا للعدوان الثلاثى (البريطانى والفرنسى والإسرائيلى) المشترك على الأراضى الفلسطينية عقب قرار الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس ، وكانت هذه الحرب فرصة أمام إسرائيل لاحتلال قطاع غزة الذى كان خاضعا للسيادة المصرية .

وبعد توقف القتال بقرار من الأمم المتحدة اضطرت الدول الثلاث بعد أيام إلى الرحيل من الأراضى المصرية فى سيناء لكن إسرائيل رفضت الانسحاب من قطاع غزة حتى عام 1957 وذلك بعد أن وعدتها الولايات المتحدة بحل النزاع والابقاء على مضيق تيران مفتوحا .

وكان قرار الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بإغلاق مضيق تيران وخروج قوات الأمم المتحدة من الأراضى المصرية من الأسباب التى اتخذتها إسرائيل مبررا لها لشن حرب 1967، واستمر الاحتلال ست سنوات إلى أن عبر الجيش المصرى قناة السويس 1973 ودمر خط بارليف وتم استرداد سيناء .

----------


## سوما

من معارك تحرير سيناء ..
" حرب أكتوبر المجيدة 1973 " 
و .......
أول مشهد فى الحرب ......
الضربة الجوية الأولى



يقول لواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس هيئة العمليات بحرب أكتوبر 1973 فى مذكراته (ففى الساعة الثانية بعد ظهر ذلك اليوم السادس من أكتوبر عبرت الطائرات المصرية خط جبهة قناة السويس متجهة إلى عدة أهداف إسرائيلية محددة فى سيناء . 
وأحدث عبور قواتنا الجوية خط القناة بهذا الحشد الكبير ، وهى تطير على ارتفاع منخفض جدا ، أثره الكبير على قواتنا البرية بالجبهة وعلى قوات العدو . فقد التهبت مشاعر قوات الجبهة بالحماس والثقة بينما دب الذعر والهلع فى نفوس أفراد العدو .

هاجمت طائراتنا ثلاث قواعد ومطارات ، وعشرة مواقع صواريخ مضادة للطائرات من طراز هوك ، وثلاثة مراكز قيادة ، وعدد من محطات الرادار ومرابض المدفعية بعيدة المدى . وكانت مهاجمة جميع الأهداف المعادية فى سيناء تتم فى وقت واحد ، بعد أن أقلعت الطائرات من المطارات والقواعد الجوية المختلفة وتطير على ارتفاعات منخفضة جدا فى خطوط طيران مختلفة لتصل كلها إلى أهدافها فى الوقت المحدد لها تماما.
كانت قلوبنا فى مركز عمليات القوات المسلحة تتجه إلى القوات الجوية ننتظر منها نتائج الضربة الجوية الأولى ، وننتظر عودة الطائرات إلى قواعدها لتكون مستعدة للمهام التالية . كما كان دعاؤنا للطيارين بالتوفيق ، وان تكون خسائرهم أقل ما يمكن ، أن مثل هذه الضربة الجوية بهذا العدد الكبير من الطائرات ضد أهداف هامة للعدو تحت حماية الدفاع الجوى المعادى ، ينتظر ان يترتب عليها خسائر كثيرة فى الطيارين والطائرات يصعب تعويضها .

لقد حققت قواتنا الجوية بقيادة اللواء طيار محمد حسنى مبارك ـ رئيس الجمهورية الحالى ـ نجاحا كبيرا فى توجيه هذه الضربة ، وما حققته فيها من نتائج بأقل الخسائر التى وصلت فى الطائرات إلى خمس طائرات فقط ، وهى نسبة من الخسائر أقل جدا مما توقعه الكثيرون ....) ـ

_ مذكرات الجمسى..
المصدر : حرب أكتوبر 1973 مذكرات محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى ـ الطبعة الثانية عام 1998_



ويقول المؤرخ العسكرى المصرى جمال حماد فى كتابه المعارك الحربية على الجبهة المصرية :
( وفى الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباح يوم 6 أكتوبر دعا اللواء محمد حسنى مبارك قادة القوات الجوية إلى اجتماع عاجل فى مقر قيادته وألقى عليهم التلقين النهائى لمهمة الطيران المصرى ، وطلب منهم التوجه إلى مركز العمليات الرئيسى كى يأخذ كل منهم مكانه هناك استعداد لتنفيذ الضربة الجوية المنتظرة التى كان نجاحها يعنى نجاح خطة المفاجأة المصرية وبدء معركة التحرير . وفى الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر السادس من أكتوبر أنطلقت أكثر من 200 طائرة مصرية من 20 مطارا وقاعدة جوية فى مختلف أرجاء انحاء الجمهورية . وعن طريق الترتيبات الدقيقة والحسابات المحكمة التى أجرتها قيادة القوات الجوية تم لهذا العدد الضخم من الطائرات عبور خط المواجهة على القناة فى لحظة واحدة على ارتفاعات منخفضة جدا ، وكانت أسراب المقاتلات القاذفة والقاذفات المتوسطة تطير فى حماية أسراب المقاتلات ، 

وقد استخدمت فى الضربة التى تركزت على الأهداف الإسرائيلية الحيوية فى عمق سيناء طائرات طراز ميج 17 وميج 21 وسوخوى 7 وسوخوى 20 ، وفى الساعة الثانية وعشرين دقيقة عادت الطائرات المصرية بعد أداء مهمتها خلال ممرات جوية محددة تم الأتفاق عليها بين قيادة القوات الجوية وقيادة الدفاع الجوى من حيث الوقت والإرتفاع 

هذا وقد نجحت الضربة الجوية فى تحقيق أهدافها بنسبة 90 % ولم تزد الخسائر على 5 طائرات مصرية ، وكانت نتائج الضربة وفقا لما ورد فى المراجع الموثوق بصدقها هى شل ثلاثة ممرات رئيسية فى مطارى المليز وبير تمادا بالأضافة إلى ثلاث ممرات فرعية وإسكات حوالى 10 مواقع بطاريات صواريخ أرض جو من طراز هوك وموقعى مدفعية ميدان ، وتدمير مركز القيادة الرئيسى فى أم مرجم ومركز الأعاقة والشوشرة فى أم خشيب وتدمير إسكات عدد من مراكز الإرسال الرئيسية ومواقع الرادار
وقد أشتركت بعض القاذفات التكتيكية ( إل 28 ) فى الضربة الجوية وركزت قصفها على حصن بودابست الإسرائيلى ( من حصون بارليف ، ويقع على الضفة الرملية شرق مدينة بور فؤاد )ـ 
وكان من المقرر القيام بضربة جوية ثانية ضد العدو يوم السادس من أكتوبر قبل الغروب ، ولكن نظرا لنجاح الضربة الأول فى تحقيق كل المهام التى أسندت إلى القوات الجوية لذا قررت القيادة العامة إلغاء الضربة الثانية
وقد اضطرت القيادة الإسرائيلية الجنوبية فى سيناء إلى استخدام مركز القيادة الخلفى بعد ضرب المركز الرئيسى فى أم مرجم ، كما أصبح مركز الأعاقة والشوشرة فى العريش هو المركز الوحيد المتبقى لإسرائيل فى سيناء بعد تدمير مركز الإعاقة والشوشرة فى أم خشيب) ـ 

_جمال حماد..
المصدر : العمليات الحربية على الجبهة المصرية للمؤرخ العسكرى المصرى جمال حماد ـ الطبعة الثانية عام 1993_



ويقول كل من اللواء : حسن البدرى ، وطه المجدوب و عميد أركان حرب ضياء الدين زهدى فى كتابهم حرب رمضان :
( وقامت تشكيلاتنا الجوية بالإنطلاق شرقا فى توقيت واحد . نحو اهدافها المنتخبة بحذق ومهارة بالغة .. لكل تشكيل جوى هدفه الذى يتعين عليه أن يدمره . وأهدافه التبادلية للطوارىء ولكل تشكيل جوى وجهته المحددة ، وسرعته وارتفاعه 
ـ مطارات المليز وتمادا ورأس نصرانى تحولت إلى حطام
ـ عشرة مواقع صواريخ أرض جو طراز هوك صارت هباء
ـ مواقع مدفعية بعيدة المدى حاق بهم الدمار
ـ ثلاثة مواقع رادار ومراكز توجيه وإنذار صمتت إلى الأبد 
ـ محطتا ام خشيب وأم مرجم للأعاقة والشوشرة فى سيناء أمستا شعلة نيران
ـ ثلاثة مناطق شئون إدارية راحت على العدو
ـ النقطة القوية شرق بور فؤاد سحقها طيارونا البواسل)ـ

_المصدر : كتاب حرب رمضان الجولة العربية الإسرائيلية الرابعة لكل من اللواء حسن البدرى ، طه المجدوب والعميد أركان حرب ضياء الدين زهدى ـ طبعة عام 1974_

----------


## سوما

حرب أكتوبر المجيدة 1973
من المعروف أن حرب أكتوبر بدأت يوم السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 وأنتهت فعلياّ يوم الثامن والعشرون من الشهر نفسه..
فسوف ننتعرف سوياّ على احداث معركة التحرير فى أكتوير 1973..ولنعرف الأحداث والمعارك بالأيام فى الحرب المجيدة ..



يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973

بدء الضربة الجوية في الساعة 2 بعد ظهر السادس من أكتوبر 73 بقوة 220 طائرة أصابت أهدافها بنسبة 95% . 
وقامت تشكيلاتنا الجوية بالإنطلاق شرقا فى توقيت واحد . نحو اهدافها المنتخبة بحذق ومهارة بالغة .. لكل تشكيل جوى هدفه الذى يتعين عليه أن يدمره . وأهدافه التبادلية للطوارىء ولكل تشكيل جوى وجهته المحددة ، وسرعته وارتفاعه،، 
وتلك الاهداف كانت هى:
ـ مطارات المليز وتمادا ورأس نصرانى تحولت إلى حطام
ـ عشرة مواقع صواريخ أرض جو طراز هوك صارت هباء
ـ مواقع مدفعية بعيدة المدى حاق بهم الدمار
ـ ثلاثة مواقع رادار ومراكز توجيه وإنذار صمتت إلى الأبد 
ـ محطتا ام خشيب وأم مرجم للأعاقة والشوشرة فى سيناء أمستا شعلة نيران
ـ ثلاثة مناطق شئون إدارية راحت على العدو
ـ النقطة القوية شرق بور فؤاد سحقها طيارونا البواسل)ـ

• يعتبر التمهيد النيراني بالمدفعية في حرب أكتوبر 73 هو أول واضخم حشد نيراني شهدته الحروب ... ونفذ بقوة اكثر من 2000 قطعة مدفعية بخلاف المئات من قطع الرمي المباشر لمدة 53 دقيقة اعتبارا من الساعة الثانية وخمسة دقائق بعد ظهر يوم 6 أكتوبر وقد وصل معدل الضرب في هذا التمهيد النيراني في الدقيقة الأولى إلى حوالي10.500 دانه بمعدل 175 دانه في الثانية الواحدة . 
• اقتحام الموجة الأولى لقناة السويس في الساعة الثانية وخمسة دقائق بعد ظهر يوم
6 أكتوبر بقوة 8000 مقاتل من خلال 1600 قارب وفى سباق رهيب مع الزمن وليصبح إجمالي عدد المقاتلين في الشرق 80.000 مقاتل مصري بنهاية يوم 6 أكتوبر . 
• بدأت قواتنا بعد بدء الاقتحام مباشرة بما لا يزيد عن 30 دقيقة في صد الهجمات المضادة المعادية وإنهاك القوى واستمر ذلك طوال الحرب . 
• أول علم مصري يرفع على الساتر الترابي لخط بارليف كان في الساعة الثانية والدقيقة 37 بعد ظهر يوم 6 أكتوبر في المنطقة جنوب معبر الشط .
• أول نقطة قويه تسقط في القطاع جنوب القنطرة شرق وفى قطاع الجباسات جنوب القناة . 
• في الساعة 2 بعد ظهر يوم 6 أكتوبر 73 بدأت ملحمة إنشاء معابر المعديات والكباري على قناة السويس بادئة بفتح 81 فتحة شاطئيه في الساتر الترابي بأسلوب التجريف بمضخات المياه النفاثة محققة إزالة 3 مليون متر مكعب من التربة ، وتمت الفتحة الأولى في الساعة 5.15 مساءً ، وتم أول إنشاء معبر معديات في الساعة 6.30 مساء ، وأول كوبري تم إقامته على القناة في الساعة 8.30 مساء . 
• خلال أعمال قتال اليوم الأول دمرت قواتنا اكثر من 200 دبابة إسرائيلية وقتلة وأسرت وحاصرت أكثر من 1500 جندي وضابط إسرائيلي . 



يوم 7 أكتوبر 1973

أنشأت القوات المصرية 5 رؤوس كباري في سيناء بواسطة 5 فرق مشاة وذلك بعمق 6- 8 كم بعد 5 معارك ناجحة رفعت بعدها الأعلام المصرية على أرض سيناء وقد تحققت 
هذه الإنجازات بخسائر قليلة نسبية وهى2.5 % من الطائرات و2% من الدبابات و3% 
من القوات البشرية الباسلة بينما خسر العدو 25 طائرة و20 دبابة ومئات القتلى 
بالإضافة لتحطيم خط بارليف . 
• تمكنت الفرقة 18 من السيطرة على مدينة القنطرة شرق تمهيدا لتحريرها الذي اكتمل في اليوم التالي ( 8 أكتوبر ) . 
• شهد اليوم معارك بحرية ضاربة بين القوات المصرية وقوات العدو واستسلم عدد كبير 
منهم . 
• في الجولان نجحت القوات السورية في السيطرة على موقع العدو في جبل الشيخ 
الذي يعد من أهم نقطه الحصينة . 
• بدأت واشنطن الاتصال بالقاهرة على الصعيد الدبلوماسي وكانت رسالة مصر واضحة 
ويمكن تلخيصها في ضرورة انسحاب إسرائيل من جميع الأراضي التي احتلتها وبعد 
الانسحاب يمكن البدء في مفاوضات في سبيل السلام وبحث القضايا المعلقة . 



يوم 8 أكتوبر 1973

• حررت القوات المصرية مدينة القنطرة شرق وتم أسر 30 جنديا من العدو وتم الاستيلاء على كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة والمعدات وذلك على يد الفرقة 18 الباسلة التابعة للجيش الثاني . 
• تمكنت الفرقة 19 التابعة للجيش الثالث من السيطرة على موقع عيون موسى . 
• نجحت القوات المصرية في التصدي لضربة إسرائيلية مضادة قامت بها 3 فرق إسرائيلية فشلت جميعها وتراجعت وانسحبت شرقا بعد أن تكبدت خسائر فادحة . 
• أعاد العدو تنظيم قواته وحاول التقدم بلواءين مدرعين ضد فرق قطاع شرق الإسماعيلية تلك المعركة المعروفة باسم معركة (الفرادن) والتي نجح فيها الجيش المصري في التصدي لهذه الهجمة الصهيونية . 
خسر جيش العدو معركة أخري هامة شرق السويس أمام هجمات قوات الجيش الثالث لذلك سمي عساف ياجورى هذا اليوم ( يوم الاثنين الأسود في إسرائيل ) فقد أكد انه يوم الدم وخيبة الأمل والفشل العظيم . 
• دمرت قواتنا المسلحة كافة مطارات العدو في سيناء ولم تعد كلها صالحة للاستخدام عدا مطار العريش كما تم تدمير مركزين للقيادة والتوجيه وتم إسقاط 24 طائرة فانتوم للعدو . 
•نجحت القوات المصرية والكفاح الشعبي فى الدفاع عن بور سعيد التى حاولت إسرائيل الهجوم عليها خوفا من توجيه ضربات بصواريخ أرض / أرض ضد المدن الإسرائيلية . 
في اليوم الثالث بعد أن استغاثت حكومة إسرائيل بقيادة جولدا مائير بأمريكا وصل لإسرائيل خبير من البنتاجون ( وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية ) المسئول عن شئون الشرق الأوسط حيث وضع عدة خطط لوقف تقدم القوات المصرية ومواجهة كافة الأسلحة المصرية وشل حركتها . . 



يوم 9 أكتوبر 1973

• تم تصفية جميع حصون العدو في سيناء عدا حصن واحد في طريق بور سعيد - رمانه - العريش الساحلي . 
• انسحبت قوات العدو الى خط المضايق في سيناء بعد سقوط خط الدفاع الأول وخط الدفاع الثاني . 
• دارت معركة بحرية عنيفة أسفرت عن إغراق 5 لنشات إسرائيلية كما تقدمت القوات المصرية 15 كم في عمق سيناء . 
• قامت قوات العدو بقصف دمشق للرد على فشلها المتوالي منذ 6 أكتوبر في الجبهتين المصرية والسورية برغم تأكيد مصر وسوريا انهما لن توسعان نطاق الحرب إلى التجمعات السكانية . 
• قررت أمريكا تزويد إسرائيل بكافة الأسلحة والمعدات بما يعوض ما فقدته وإرسال الطائرات والمدرعات وقطع الغيار والخبراء الذين يساهمون في تركيب هذه الأسلحة . 
• طلبت أمريكا من الأردن عدم التدخل في القتال وفعلا رفض الملك حسين دخول الحرب ورفض طلب سعودي بالسماح لفرقة سعودية متمركزة في الأردن بالمشاركة في الحرب



يتبع أن شاء الله..

----------


## سوما

ولنستكمل سوياّ بقية أيام الحرب وفرحة الأنتصار بتحرير جزء كبير من الأراضى المصرية حينها..



من يوم 10 أكتوبر إلى يوم 13 أكتوبر 1973

• سميت هذه الأيام بالوقفة التعبوية حيث أمهلت القوات المصرية نفسها عد أيام لإعادة تنظيم صفوفها لكن قوات العدو استغلت هذه الأيام أيضا في تلقى الإمدادات الأمريكية حيث فتحت واشنطن جسرا جويا مباشرا بين قواتها والجبهة المصرية . 
• أرسل العراق يوم 10 أكتوبر الفرقة الثالثة المدرعة التي وصلت الجبهة السورية يوم 12 اكتو بر كما أرسل الأردن لواء مدرع لسوريا وذلك استجابة لطلبات أمريكية تجنبا لفتح جبهة قتال جديدة على ضفة نهر الأردن . 
• حاولت روسيا يوم 12 أكتوبر عرض وقف لطلاق النار لكن الرئيس السادات رفض للعنصر الملحوظ الذي حققته القوات المصرية . 
• خلال هذه الأيام نقل الجسر الجوي بين واشنطن والجبهة أسلحة ومعدات خاصة لم تستخدم من قبل على متن 228 طائرة نفذت 569 طلعة جوية كما قامت طائرة استطلاع أمريكية بالطيران على ارتفاع 25 كم فوق بور سعيد والسويس ثم مطارات البحر الأحمر ثم قنا حتى وصلت إلى الدلتا فى رحلة استطلاعيه أبلغت تقاريرها لإسرائيل .




يوم 14 أكتوبر 1973

• بناء على طلب من سوريا قرر الرئيس السادات استئناف القتال تخفيفا للضغوط على الجولان نظرا لتكثيف إسرائيل هجماتها عليها . 
• انتقلت الفرقة 21 مدرعة التابعة للجيش الثاني من غرب إلى شرق القناة في منطقة الدفر سوار استعدادآ للهجوم . 



يوم 15 أكتوبر 1973

• ركز العدو جهوده فى القيام بعمل ضد قوات الجزء الايمن من قوات الجيش الثاني عند منطقة الدفرسوار شرق القناة لعمل اختراق فى صفوف القوات المصرية حتى يتمكن من ادخال قواته المدرعة الى الضفة الأخرى للقناة .
ونفذ الهجوم فرقتان احداهما بقيادة الجنرال ادان الاخري بقيادة الجنرال شارون وكان الهدف الوصول الى الاسماعيلية فى محاولة لتحقيق نصر سياسي لكن القوات المصرية واجهت الهجوم الاسرائيلي ومنعت قواته من العبور وقد واجهت الفرقة 16 مشاة العدو ببسالة واصرار . 



من يوم 16 أكتوبر إلى يوم 20 أكتوبر 1973

• تصاعد القتال غرب المزرعة الصينية ( حقل التجارب الزراعية ) وتمكنت القوات المصرية من منع قوات العدو من التوغل وخسر الفريقان خسارة فادحة . 
• فى يوم 18 أكتوبر تمكنت قوات العدو من وضع كوبرى لها عند الدفرسوار لكي تعبر قواتها الى الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس لكن باقتحام لودا مدرع للفرقة الرابعة تمكنت القوات المصرية من منع تدفق قوات العدو عبر هذا الكوبرى . 
• خلال يومي 19 و 20 أكتوبر استمر الدفاع عن الاسماعيلية بتعاون الشعب مع القوات المسلحة وكذلك تثبيت الوضع فى الثغرة على عدم عبور قوات اسرائيلية للضفة الاخري.



يوم 21 أكتوبر 1973

• قرر الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات- رحمه الله - الموافقة على وقف إطلاق النار بعد ان أصبحت الطائرات الامريكية تهبط مباشرة بعتادها فى مطار العريش وجربت سيناء أسلحة جديدة لم تجرب من قبل . 
• أبلغت القاهرة موسكو وواشنطن قراراها وأصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرار رقم 338 الذى يقضي بوقف اطلاق النار وأى نشاط حربي وبدء المفاوضات بين الاطراف المعنية . 



يومي 22 \ 23 أكتوبر 1973

• وافقت كل من مصر واسرائيل على قرار مجلس الامن لكن قوات اسرائيل لم تلتزم به وارادت استغلالة لتحسين وضعها فى منطقة الدفرسوار فلم تحترم وقف اطلاق النار يومي 22 / 23 اكتوبر لكن الصمود الشعبي حال دون تقدمها عن مواقعها . 



• اصدر مجلس الامن قراره رقم 340 يوم 25 اكتوبر على اساس مشروع تقدمت به دول عدم الانحياز الذى نص على انشاء قوة دولية لمراقبة وقف اطلاق النار وعودة القوات لخطوط يوم 22 اكتوبر . 



يوم 28 أكتوبر 1973

• انتهت حرب اكتوبر المجيدة فعليا يوم 28 اكتوبر واجتمع الوفدان المصري والاسرائيلي فى الساعة الواحدة والنصف لبدء المباحثات لتثبيت وقف اطلاق النار.



وبذلك يشهد التاريخ بحرب قوية وتحرير الأراضى المصرية وببسالة الجندى المصري وفكر وتخطيط الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات رحمه الله..
ومن المعروف أن أساليب هذه المعركة وطريقة تنفيدها تدرس الأن فى مناهج دراسية لبعض من الكليات الأجنبية المختلفة ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تحرير سيناء.. ملحمة صمود.. وحرب.. وانتصارات





إن ملحمة تحرير سيناء وعودتها كاملة للسيادة المصرية هي رحلة طويل 

بدأت منذ الايام الاولي لنكسة 67 مرورا بمراحل الصمود والدفاع النشط

وحرب الاستنزاف .. والعبور وحرب اكتوبر المجيدة وانتصارات 1973م 

ومفاوضات الكيلو 101 ، ومفاوضات السلام .. ثم أخيراً التحكيم الدولي

حتى رفع العلم المصري الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك في 25 أبريل 1982






كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من قام بوضع معلومات عن معارك تحرير سيناء 

وها نحن نتابع معكم تلك المعارك الوطنية منذ نكسة  67 وحتى التحرير

وفي انتظار المزيد من الحكايات البطولية لمعارك شهدائنا رحمهم الله ،

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الوطن




أسطورة الحب الخالدة ...المتجسدة فى قلب كل من لم تتلوث فطرته أو يتسمم يقينه بسموم الأنانية والحقد والكراهية ....،، 



الوطن




أغلى وأقدس ماحصل عليه الإنسان منذ أن تخلى عن همجيته ووحشيته وبدأ يستكشف منابع إنسانيته الحقة وخطى أولى خطواته نحو التحضر والإرتقاء....،، 



الوطن 



ينبوع الأمان الذى ينهل منه الجميع بلا فرق أو تفرقة ... صغيرهم وكبيرهم .. فقيرهم وغنيهم .. ضعيفهم وقويهم....،، 



الوطن 



هو الملاذ والملجأ الذى نلوذ به إذا عزت علينا كل الأماكن ولفظتنا وتنصلت منا ....،، 



الوطن 



هوأول أمانينا.... وآخرها 



عندما نتمنى أن يوارى ترابه جسدنا وكأنما نأبى إلا أن نكون جزءاً من ترابه وقطعة من أرضه حتى بعد فنائنا....،، 


(الوطن- الأرض- العرض) 



الثلاثية المقدسة التى تهون من أجلها الحياة وتضائل وهى أغلى ماامتلكه الإنسان وأعظم نعم الخالق عليه....،، 



أى فخر وفخار الذى يمنح إياه من ضحى بحياته فداءً لوطنه ؟؟؟؟!!!! 


أى عزة وكرامة من ينالها من سالت دماءه على أرضه ؟؟؟؟!!!! 






 



ولأنه ليس هناك أجمل من أن نجتمع .... ننصتُ ونستمع 



إلى حكايات بطولات أبنائنا وفى ليلة من ليالينا الهادئة الصافية كقلوب من صنعوا هذه القصص والبطولات ... 


ليس هناك أجمل من أن نعيد شحن قلوبنا وأرواحنا بطاقة الحب اللا نهائية للوطن والتى إمتلكها هؤلاء الأبطال وحولوها لفعل حقيقى .. متحقق وملموس يشهد العالم على عظمته وعميق أثره... 


ليس هناك أجمل من أن نستمع إلى كلمة (أُحبكِ يا مصرُ) 



عندما قالها شهيد .... عند إستشهاده 



أو قالها فدائى .... عندما فقد جزءاً من أطرافه 


أو جندى شجاع .... إستهان بالاهل والولد وبالحياة نفسها وهو يكبدُ العدو أكبر الخسائر وأقساها 


أو قائد وصاحب قرار....سهر الليالى تلو الليالى يفكر ويخطط ويصنع قرار الحرية والكرامة 


صدقونى ... ليس هناك أجمل من أن نستمع إلى واحدة 


من أروع المعزوفات التى عزفها أبطالنا فى حب مصر 



ولتكن ....،، 






 


(ملحمة كبريت)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*خمس وثلاثون عاما مرت علي حرب أكتوبر 1973 ومازالت معاهد البحث العسكرية تضع معركة كبريت كأحد النماذج في العبقرية العسكرية.. وفي التضحية بلا حدود تلك المعركة التي قال عنها كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي في ذلك الوقت انها إحدي المعارك الكبري التي شرفت العسكرية المصرية ووضعتها في مكانة متميزة بين جيوش العالم.. وكنت أتمني أن أقابل قائد الكتيبة ابراهيم عبد التواب.* 
*وكتبت عنها إحدي الصحف الصهيونية علي لسان ضباط من الجيش الاسرائيلي "لا ندري كيف استطاع المصريون أن يصمدوا في حصار دام 134 يوماً بدون مياه أو امدادات ولم يستسلموا وكانوا يبادرون بالهجوم* 

*فما هي حكاية معركة كبريت.. وماذا فعل الجندي المصري ليصبح أسطورة عسكرية؟* 






 

*العميد سعد الدين أنور محمد وكان ملازم أول في ذلك الوقت يقول ان النقطة الحصينة للعدو الصهيوني في كبريت كانت ضمن خط بارليف وهي ذات أهمية خاصة لأنها تقع في الجزء الفاصل بين الجيشين الثاني والثالث وتلتقي عندها جميع المحاور الطولية والعرضية، وتقع في أضيق فاصل بين البحيرات المرة الكبري والصغري والمسافة بين الشاطئ الغربي والشرقي في هذا الموقع لا يتعدي 500 متر ويتوسط تلك المسافة جزيرة تجعل من هذا الموقع أنسب مكان يقوم من خلاله العدو بالاختراق السريع وصولا الي مدينة السويس لتطويق الجيش الثالث.* 
*وقد وصلت معلومات للقيادة العامة للقوات*  
*المسلحة مساء 6 أكتوبر تفيد بأن العدو بدأ في تجميع قواته نحو نقطة كبريت بنية الاستناد إليها في القيام بعملية اختراق عميق للقوات المصرية، وكانت النقطة القوية في كبريت لم تسقط بعد في العبور الأول. فكلفت الكتيبة 603 من مشاه اسطول القناة وكل رجالها من الصاعقة باقتحام هذه النقطة والاستيلاء عليها.* 

*وضع الشهيد ابراهيم عبد التواب قائد الكتيبة خطة الهجوم ووزع المهام علي أفراد الكتيبة، لكن كان يعوق حركة الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات أعمدة تليفون سكة حديد بمواجهة كيلو ونصف الكيلو متر فقام الملازم أول عبد الرازق شامة بأسلحة صغيرة وعبوات ناسفة وبعدد قليل من الأفراد بمهمة انتحارية وتمكن من تفجير 15 عامودا ثم اكتشف نقطة ملاحظة للعدو كانت توجه قذائف دباباتهم.. فاقتحمها وقتل أحد افرادها وفر الباقون واستولي علي عدد 2 رشاش وبعض الوثائق والصور الجوية في مساء يوم 18 أكتوبر قرر قائد الكتيبة تنفيذ العملية وكانت التقديرات أن الموقع يحتوي علي فصيلة مشاه ميكانيكي مدعمة بفصيلة دبابات وعلي مسافة 3 كيلو متر قوة احتياطي تقدر بسرية دبابات وفصيلة مشاه ميكانيكي.* 
*ويقول العميد اسامة عبد الله.. بعد سقوط*

*النقطة الحصينة وزع القائد القوات علي المواقع المختلفة للدفاع عنها وفي هذه الأثناء كنا نشاهد العدو علي مرمي البصر يعيد تجميع قواته وخلال ثلاثة أيام بعد استيلائنا علي الموقع كانت تحركات العدو تشير الي استعداده للهجوم لاستعادة النقطة، فرأي قائد الكتيبة ضرورة القيام بخطة مضادة لإفشال استعدادات العدو وذلك بتنفيذ غارات ليلية علي قوات العدو المتجمع أمام النقطة واحداث أكبر خسائر بها، وكنا نتسابق للخروج في هذه الدوريات الانتحارية والتي كانت تتكون من ضابط وأربعة* 

*أفراد فقط وقد أدت هذه الغارات الي اشاعة الذعر بين صفوف العدو وتكبيدهم* 
خسائر كبيرة.  
*ويصف العميد صبري هيكل والذي كان ملازما أول في ذلك الوقت سيناريو العمليات ضد الموقع.. فكان اليوم يبدأ بطلعات جوية من الطيران المعادي في قصف جوي مكثف يلقي جميع أنواع القذائف*

*ليفرش الأرض بنيرانه المسعورة.. دانات زنة ألف وألفي رطل، قنابل البلي العنقودية وهي عبارة عن مستودع كبير يتم القاؤه من الطائرة فتخرج منه قنابل صغيرة تنتشر علي الأرض لتعمل كألغام موقوتة تنفجر عند ملامستها للجسم ثم تأتي بعد ذلك المدفعية التي تمطر الموقع بكل أنواع الأعيرة التي كثافتها أحالت تربة الموقع الصفراء الي اللون الاسود، وكان الدخان يتصاعد من الموقع طوال اليوم، وقبل أن تغيب الشمس تبدأ قوات العدو المدرعة في الهجوم من جميع الاتجاهات، ثم يحاولون التقدم للاستيلاء علي الموقع ظناً ان كل ما فيه قد دمر.. ولكن فجأة تنشق أرض الموت عن ابطالها وتنهمر نيراننا عليهم فتندلع النيران في مركباتهم ومدرعاتهم ويفرون من أمامنا.. وأذكر أن إحدي الدبابات قد تقدمت*


*لمسافة قريبة لا تزيد علي عدة أمتار وكان في مواجهتها اثنان من أفراد الكتيبة استشهد أحدهما ونفدت الذخيرة من الآخر.. فخرج من موقعه وهو يصرخ ويصيح الله اكبر ولم يكن معه طلقة واحدة واندفع في اتجاه الدبابة فظن من فيها أنه يحمل ألغاما وسيفجرها.. فخرجوا منها رافعي الايادي في استسلام لكنه هجم علي احدهم وظل يأكل فيه بأسنانه حتي تمكنا من تخليصه منه.. وعندما يئس العدو من استعادة الموقع لجأ الي حصارنا من كل الجهات*



 


*العميد سيد آدم "وكان ملازما" يقول ان الله كان معنا.. وان معجزات كثيرة حدثت في هذا الموقع العظيم فعندما بدأت عبور البحيرات خيم علي الجميع الصمت.. والعيون تتلاقي في تصميم وإصرار وبمجرد وصولنا الي الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة بدأت نيران العدو تتساقط علينا سمعنا صيحة لا يعرف أحد من اين أتت لكنها شملت وجدان جميع الرجال فأخذنا نرددها جميعا الله أكبر.. الله أكبر والغريب انه مع ترديد هذه الصيحة شاهدت في السماء أسرابا من الحمام الأبيض تطير فوق قواتنا في إعجاز ليس له تفسير سوي أن الله معنا.. وكان لهذا تأثير أدي*  


*الي أن فاقت البطولات حدود العسكرية وقوانينها*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*ثم مظهر آخر من عناية الله لنا.. بعد الاستيلاء علي النقطة خرج الملازم أول صبري هيكل يفتح ثغرة في حقل الالغام أمام موقع فصيلته ليخرج منها دوريات الإغارة وكان العدو في هذه الأثناء يعيد تجميع قواته، وأدرك قائد الكتيبة بأن العدو يستعد للهجوم وخشي ان يستغل الثغرة فأمر صبري هيكل بسرعة اغلاقها بالإلغام وعلي الفور بدأ صبري في سد الثغرة* 


*ولأن الوقت لم يسعفه حيث بدأ هجوم العدو فعلا فما كان منه إلا أن بعثر الألغام في كل اتجاه دون تقيد بنظام الرص في الحقل وانسحب مسرعا، وبدأت دبابات العدو في الهجوم وهم يتقمون في حقل الألغام وفق خريطتهم لتفادي الألغام، لكن فجأة توالت الانفجارات فقد دخلوا في الحقل المبعثر.. وتنسحب الدبابات بعد أن تركت أكثر من خمس دبابات ذبيحة.* 
*ويضيف العميد سعد الدين أنور لا نستطيع أن يمر أكتوبر دون أن نتذكر شهداءنا المقدم ابراهيم عبد التواب قائد الكتيبة البطل طلب قبل العمليات من الرائد خليل عصمت بدر الدين وكان يشغل وظيفة رئيس الشئون الادارية علما لمصر له شخصيا خلاف العلم الذي تسلمه من القيادة، وبعد الاستيلاء علي الموقع ورفع علم مصر عليه قال ابراهيم عبد التواب ان العلم الآخر معي لأني سوف استشهد وألف فيه وأدفن هنا وأشار الي مكان داخل الموقع وتشاء الأقدار أنه في يوم 14/1/74 أطلقت قوات العدو بعض قذائفها ليستشهد القائد الأسطورة كما وصفه اعداؤه في الموقع المقابل ولم تخرج طلقة واحدة بعد ذلك ويدفن في نفس المكان الذي أشار إليه.* 



*وفي لقاء بعد العمليات بين من تولي القيادة بعده النقيب سعد الدسوقي وقائد الموقع الاسرائيلي قال له الضابط الاسرائيلي اننا شعرنا باستشهاد قائد هذا الموقع يوم 14/1/74 ورفضنا أن نخرج طلقة واحدة بعد ذلك.. لقد كان قائدا اسطوريا. وأضاف كيف تمكنتم خلال شهر نوفمبر من ادخال أفراد الكوماندوز المصريين الذين ظهروا في مواقعكم بلا شعور*
*لقد شعرنا بأنكم ستقومون بعملية انتحارية وظللت بعدها علي درجة استعداد لعدة أيام. فابتسم سعد الدسوقي وقال لقد كانوا جنود الموقع وأمرهم القائد ابراهيم عبد التواب بحلق شعر رءوسهم.* 


 





الشهيد نقيب سمير السيد وهدان كان ضابط كوماندوز ولم يمض علي زواجه سوي شهرين وترك زوجته وفي أحشائها جنين يتكون أغار علي مواقع العدو وأصاب الكثير من دباباتهم وكان يثير الرعب فيقلوبهم، أصيب بشظايا صاروخ في فخذه وعند نقله الي مستشفي فايد في محاولة للتسلل أصيب مرة أخري ولقي ربه الشهيد ملازم أول عبد الرازق عبد المقصود أول دفعته وأول فرقته في فرقة الصاعقة الراقيةأصيب في الفخذ والبطن ولقي ربه بعد أسبوع من الاصابة.






وبعد إخوتى وأخواتى ....،،
هذه كانت بعض من كثير كثير من البطولات والملحمات التى عزفها أبطالنا فى ملحمة كبريت ... كلهم قالوها .... قالوا (أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
قالوها بدمائهم.. وبأرواحهم ..وبإيمانهم الراسخ فى قلوبهم وضمائرهم ... قالوها بألف ألف طريقة وكان أخرها بالكلمات....!!
فمتى نتعلم ونقتدى بهؤلاء العظام ونقول نحن أيضاً (أُحبكِ يا مصرُ ) 
ولكن ليس بالكلمات
!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كلهم قالوها ......!!
قالوا 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  


 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  


(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  

 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  
 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  

(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  

 

 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  
 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  
 
(أُحبكِ يا مصرُ)
 ::h::  
فمتى نتعلم أن نقولها نحن أيضاً...؟؟؟!!!
( نُحبكِ يا مصرُ )
 ::(:

----------


## ابن طيبة

يقول جمال حمدان  " سيناء هي أحد مفاتيح شخصية مصر . و بوابتها الشرقية ، فكما وهبالخالق مصر موقعاً عبقرياً، فقد وهب سيناء موقعاً يلخص عبقرية مصر من حيث الوسطية والتنوع، و التميز و الأهمية "
منذ العهد الفرعونى وملوك مصر فى ذلك العهد يقيمون القلاع والابراج فى سيناء بين رأسخليج السويس وفم الفرع البيلوزى لتأمين حدود مصر
تاريخها حافل بالأمجاد والبطولات؛ فعلى رمالها دارت أشهر المعارك، وعَبَرَ دروبها خمسة عشر جيشا من كل أمم الأرض.
و دعوني انقل لكم الان اشهر ما جري من احداث علي ارض الفيروز 






لم تكن سيناء في العصور المصرية القديمة – عصر الاسرات – الا ممرا عبرت من خلاله جيوش الامبراطورية المصرية في اوج مجدها الي الشمال لمحاربة الاعداء الاسيويون كان ذلك في عهد الدولة القديمة  
*2560* *ق.م** 
**القائد يني في عهد الاسرة الخامسه يقضي علي ثورتين قامتا في**فلسطين**.*
اما في عصر الدولة الحديثة 
*
1575 - 1725**ق .م**
**قام أحمس أبن سقنن رع بمهاجمة الهكسوس فى عاصمتهم**أواريس(جنوب صان الحجر حاليا شرق الدلتا) حتى سقطت بعد ثلاث حملات ثم طارد الهكسوس**الذين فروا عبر سيناء وتحصنوا فى حصن شاروهن فى منطقة غزة حيث حاصرهم هناك ثلاث**سنوات متتالية ثم أقتحم الحصن وفر من بقى من الهكسوس ولم يظهرأسمهم مــــــــرة**ثانية فى التاريخ وقيام حكــــــــــم الأسرة الفرعونية 18**.*
*
1436- 1479**ق.م**
**زحف تحتمس من ثارو مبتدئا قرب القنطرة حاليا واحتل بورحم وكان**الأسيويون بزعامة ملك قادش قد أحتلوا مجدو (اللجئون فى جانب جبل الكرمل) وجعلوا**منها حصنا منيعا، فزحف تحتمس على أعدائه ونشب القتال خارج مجدو شمال فلسطين قاطعا**المسافة وهي 230 ميلا في 21 يوم علي مرحلتين ، الاولي وهي من القنطرة حتي غزة في**فلسطين ومقدارها 150 ميلا في عشرة ايام والثانية من غزة الي جيل الكرمل وأنهزم**العدو وتبعته جيوش تحتمس الى أسوار المدينة وهزمته ، ثم حاصر مجدو وضيق عليها**الخناق حتى اجبرها على التسليم وكانت هذه هى معركة مجدو الحاسمة التى فر بعدها ملك**قادش فتبعته قوات مصر المنتصره مخترقة شمال سوريا حتى وصل الفرات ، وقد بلغت المدن**التى دانت له فى شمال فلسطين في تلك الحملة 119 مدينة منها بيروت ودمشق وعاد إلى**مصر ظافرا وفى ركابه آلاف الاسرى ومئات العجلات الحربية و قرابة الفى جواد ـ**فىالسنة التالية تابع حملاتة عبر سيناء ـ الحملة السادسة كانت موجهة ضد قادش**وحاكمها ـ فى السنة الثالثة والثلا ثين حارب ملك ميتانى وهزمه وتابع تحتمس القتال**عدة سنوات لتأمين البلاد حتى اخضع غرب آسيا قبيل وفاتـــه - امنحتب الثانى ( ابن**تحتمس الثالث ) يزحف عبر سيناء لاخماد ثورة بلاد نهارين و ميتانى و شمالى فينيقيا**وتغلب عليهم** .

1411**ق.م**
**تحتمس الرابع (ابن أمنحتب الثانى ) يعبر سيناء**بجيش مصر قاصدا سوريا ونهارين وأستطاع هزيمة ملك خيتا والزواج من أبنته والتحالف مع**ملك بابل** .

1406**ق.م**
**أمنحتب الرابع (أخناتون) يهمل الشئون الحربية ويتفرغ**لعبادة آتون فتزداد نفوز الممالك المجاورة حتى أنهم يسيطرون على بعض أجزاء من**سيناء**.*
*
1350**ق.م**
**القائد حور محب يمسك بمقاليد الحكم بعد وفاة توت عنخ آمون ويؤسس**الاسرة التاسعة عشرة ويفرض سيطــــــــرة البلاد على سيناء وعلى الطريق الحربى**ويمهد لقيام الامبراطورية (الثانية ) . حور محب يقود حملة الى سوريا ليدعم سلطان**مصر فى الولايات التى كادت تستقل بأمورها عابراسيناء** .

1343* *ق.م**
**رمسيس**الأول يعتلى عرش مصر بعد أن كان قائدا لحاميه سيناء والمسئول الأول عن الطريق**الحربى المار بسيناء** .

1288**ق.م**
**رمسيس الثانى يعد حملته الكبرى وخرج من**ثارو (القنطرة) فوصل الى قادش واشتبك مع قوات الحيثيين وانتصر عليهم وعقد الصلح**معهم**.*
*
333* *ق.م** 
**الاسكندر الاكبر يغزو مصر عن طريق سيناء وتعسكر قواته فى منطقه**قاطيه ولازالت هذه** 
**المنطقه تعرف فى كتب التاريخ والمؤرخين اليونانيين بمعسكر**الاسكندر*







*س**يناء بعد الميلاد**

639* *م** :
10* *ذى الحجة لعام 18هــ فى عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب**اجتاز الجيش الاسلامى بقيادة عمرو بن العاص الحدود المصرية من ناحية الشام وتقدم**نحو رفح ثم العريش ثم الفرما شمال القنطرة الحالية ، حيث حاصرهم حوالى شهران قبل أن**تسقط* 

*1187**م**
**تحرك الجيش المصرى بقيادة صلاح الدين الايوبى عبرسيناء لتحرير بيت المقدس**وقد تم له ذلك** 
**بعد معارك طاحنة وانتصاره فى حطين** .*
*1260* *م**
**أنتصار القوات المصرية يوم الجمعة 26 رمضان ـ سنة 658هــ بقيادة السلطان**سي الدين** 
**قطز فى معركة عين جالوت على المغول الموافق الجمعة 26 رمضان سنة 658**هــ**.*
*22**يناير عام 1517م**
**السلطان سليم الاول العثمانى يغزو مصر عن طريق سيناء على أثر**هزيمةمقدمة المماليك فى غزة .وبذلك أصبح الطريق أمامهم عن طريق ( غزة - العريش** -* *قاطيه ) حتى وصلوا الى صحراء العباسية وانتهي الامر بشنق طومان باي علي باب زويلة**واصبحت سيناء في يد العثمانيين*
*
1517**م** 
**الأطماع الصهيونية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء :رفض السلطان سليم الأول**العثمانى بالسماح** 
**لليهود بالهجرة الى سيناء** .*
*
23**ديسمبر 1798م**
**نابليون يستعد للزحف على الشام عن طريق سيناء ويأمر الجنرال**لوجرانج ( من** 
**فرقة القائد رينيه ) بأستطلاع أحدى القلاع الهامة للتمركز فى**قاطيه أحدى القلاع الهامة فى سيناء** .*
*
1811**م**
**فكر محمد على أن تسلك جيوشه طريق سيناء لأخماد الحركة الوهابية ولكن**قلة الماء دفعته الى التفكير فى تغيير سير الحملة عبر البحر الأحمر ولكنه أكتفى**بأرسال بعض مهماته العسكرية بطريق سيناء** .*
*1831**م**
**قام محمد على بتكليف أبنه أبراهيم باشا بالأعداد لحملة الشام عن طريق**سيناء .فبدأت الحملة من معسكر الخانكة بقيادة أبراهيم باشا قاصدا الحدود السورية**ومارا ببلبيس والصالحية وقاطيه وبئرالعبد ومسعودية والعريش ومنها الى الشيخ زويد**ومدينة رفح وتم أحتلال خان يونس وغزة ويافا** .*

*
1906**م**:
**حادثة طابا ، والتى تسببت فى أزمة مفاجئة ــ وحادة بين مصر وتركيا ،**بعد احتلال تركيا لبعض المواقع على خليج العقبة ورفح ، تمهيدا لانتزاع سيناء من مصر**على أثرالإنذار البريطانى لتركيا تمت إعادة علامات الحدود إلى أماكنها واستمرارية**خط الحدود الشرقية (الحالى) وتوقيع اتفاقية الحدود بين مصر وتركيا لتحديد خط الحدود**الفاصلة بين مصر وتركيا “إسرائيل حاليا “ وإنشاء مصلحة الحدود المصرية ، على اثر**حادثة طابا*
*
13**يناير 1915م**
**شهدت شبه جزيرة سيناء حملة تركية تعاونها بعض العناصر**الألمانية الفنية تزحف فى طريقها الى قناة السويس .... وفشلت هذه الحملة** 

9**يوليو 1916م**
**حملة الأتراك الثانية عبر سيناء ووصلت بئرالعبد بشمال**سيناء .. وواصلت السير فى 19 يوليو من نفس العام متجهة الى قناة السويس** .

13**أغسطس 1916م**
**أحتل الأتراك منطقة قاطيه بشمال سيناء** .

30* *ديسمبر 1916م**
**تم اخلاء مدينة العريش من الأتراك** .

1916**م**
**مد خط السكة**الحديدية الى غزة حيث فكر الأنجليز فى مد الخط الأستراتيجى لتموين قواتهم لمطاردة**الأتراك عبر سيناء فى محاولتهم غزو قناة السويس*
*
15**مايو عام 1948م** 
**أعلان قيام دولة أسرائيل وأجتياز الجيش المصرى فى فجر نفس**اليوم الحدود المصرية الفلسطينية عبر سيناء ودخل فلسطين وأستولى على 3 مستوطنات**ووصل على بعد 20 كم من جنوبى تل أبيب … وقيام الحرب العربية الأسرائيلية الأولى** .

1**يناير عام 1949م**
**وقف العمليات الحربية فى سيناء** .*
*
12**أكتوبر عام 1955م**
**أسرائيل تقوم بغارة على منطقة الكونتلا بسيناء قرب خليج**العقبة** .*
*25**أكتوبر 1956م**
**متحدث رسمى أسرائيلى يعلن أن الفدائيين المصريين الذين يعملون فى**قطاع غزة وسيناء قد أستأنفوا نشاطهم على الأراضى الأسرائيلية** .

31**أكتوبر عام** 1956**م**
**العدوان الثلاثى على مصر وقد تحالف اسرائيل وفرنسا وبريطانيا ضد مصر**وأجتياز القوات الأسرائيلية سيناء وأحتلالها وأعلان ضم سيناء الى أسرائيل رسمياحيث**اعلن رئيس وزراء اسرائيل ديفيد بن جورين امام الكنسيت الاسرائيلي ضم شبة جزيرة**سيناء وقطاع غزة الي رقعة اسرائيل** .

8* *فبراير 1957م**
**الأتفاق بين مصر**والأمم المتحدة على وضع قوة الطوارىء الدولية فى سيناء** .

6* *مارس عام** 1957**م**
**بدء أنسحاب قوات الغزو وأنسحاب أسرائيل من سيناء** .*
*
13* *مايو 1967م**
**قرار ارسال الحشـــــــود المصرية لسيناء ردا على الحشود**الاسرائيلية على الحدود السورية 0**
16**مايو1967م**
**مصر تطلب سحب قوات الطوارىء**الدولية من سيناء 0**

17* *مايو1967 م**
**الرئيس عبد الناصر يصدر قرارآ باغلاق**مضايق تيران و صنافير فى وجة الملاحة الاسرائيلية 0**
5* *يونيو 1967 م**
**الحرب**الاسرائيلية الثالثة ضد مصر وسوريا ، واحتلال سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية** 0

7* *يونيو1967 م**
**القوات الاسرائيلية تحاصر وتقصف مدينة العريش وتحتلها 0** 

19* *اغسطس1967 م**
**اضراب عام بمدينة العريش لاعلان رفض السكان للاحتلال**وسياستة والتصميم على تحرير الارض 0**

**اكتوبر1967 م**
**اسرائيل تبدا فى اقامة**نواة اول مستعمـــــرة اسرائيليـــــــــــــــة علــــى ارض سيناء باســـــم**)* *ناحال يام ) فى منطقة مصفق بسيناء 0**

22* *نوفمبر1967م**
**صدور قرار الامم**المتحدة رقم 242 الذى يدعو اسرائيل للانسحاب من الاراضى المحتلة فى يونيو 1967**.

1968* *م**
**جريدة الفاينانشيال تايمز ( البريطانية ) تقدر الطاقة القصوى**لانتاج ابار سيناء من البترول بنحو 40 مليون طن سنويا** 

8* *مارس1969م**
**بدء**حرب الاستنزاف بعد فشل المفاوضات الدبلوماسية** 

23**مارس1969 م**
**فدائيو منظمة**سيناء العربية يستخدمون الصواريخ لاول مرة فى ضرب مركز قيادة ورادار للقوات**الاسرائيلية فى منطقة البرج شرق القنطرة شرق بحوالى18 كم 0**

25* *مارس1969**م**
**منظمة سيناء العربية تصدر بيانات تعلن فية مسئوليتها عن 34 عملية عسكرية ،ضد**القوات الاسرائيلية فى سيناء خلال اسابيع 0**

31* *اغسطس1969م**
**منظمة سيناء**العربية تقوم بضرب مطار العريش ومستعــمرة ناحــــــال سيناى الإسرائيلية**

1970* *م**
**الجهات الإسرائيلية المسئولة عن التوطين تبدأ مزيدآ من الاهتمام**تجـــــاه منطـــقة شـــمال سيناء0 وبدأت تخطيطا لإقامة ثلاث مستوطنات زراعية هناك**كبداية لتهويد المنطقة ’ بعــد أن كان الاستيطان الإسرائيلي يعتمد على مستعمرات**الأمن فقط 0**

1971* *م**
**بلغت أرباح إسرائيل من بترول سيناء 110 ملايين جنيه**استرلينى ومن زراعـة الزهـــــوروالخضر بشمال سيناء 60 مليون دولار ( بمنطقة رفــح)** .

25* *اكتوبر1971 م**
**صدور القرار الجمهورى بتشكيل اول مجلس شعبى محلى**لمحافظة سيناء فى المهجر 0**

14* *ديسمبر1972 م**
**تصريح لديان وزير الدفاع**الاسرائيلى فى صحيفة هاآرتز ( ان اسرائيل قد انفقت حوالى 800 مليون ليرة اسرائيلية**على جبهة سيناء)* 

*سيناء واسترداد الكرامه فى العاشر من زمضان**
6**أكتوبر1973م -10 رمضان 1393هـ**
**انتصار القوات العربية فى الجولة الرابعة**وأصبحت هذه الحرب نقطة تحول فى الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى وفى استعادة الحقوق**المشروعة لشعب فلسطين وتحمل الجيش المصرى العبء الأكبر فى هذه الحرب واعاد كرامة**شعب مصر العظيم بعد هزيمة 1967** .

22* *اكتوبر1973 م**
**اجتمــــــاع مجلس**الامن بدعـــــــــــــوة عاجلـــة من امريكـــــــــا وروسيا لوقف القتال وتطبيق**القرار ( 242 ) بجميع بنودة فورا ،**
**وقبول مصر قرار وقف اطلاق الناربعد قتال**استمر اكثر من 17 يوما** 
(* *ولكن اسرائيل لم تذعن للقرار واستمرت فى عملياتها**العسكرية** )
**لكنها رضخت فى النهاية**.

27* *اكتوبر1973 م**
**بدء مباحثات**الكيلو 101 العسكرية بين مصر واسرائيل0** 

24* *يناير1974م**
**فض الاشتباك الأول**بين القوات المصرية والاسرائيلية** .

29* *مايو1974 م**
**صدور القرار الجمهورى**رقم 811 باعتبار محافظة سيناء ، وحــــدة من وحدات الحكم المحلى ، وتعيين اللواء** /* *محمد عبد المنعم القرمانى محافظا لسيناء 0** 

17**نوفمبر 1975م**
**مصر تستعيد**آبار بترول سيناء "عيد البترول" من ايدي الصهاينة**.

1975* *م**
**فض الاشتباك**الثانى بين القوات المصرية والاسرائيلية** .*
*
26* *مايو 1979 م**
**رفع العلم المصرى على مدينة العريش واتمام مرحلة الانسحاب**الاسرائيلى خط العريش / راس محمد** 

26* *يوليو1979 م** 
**اتمام الانسحاب**للمرحلة الثانية من سيناء ( 6 الاف كم2) من ابو زنيمة حتى ابودربه 0**

25* *سبتمبر 1979 م**
**اتمام المرحلة الثالثة للانسحاب الاسرائيلى ( مساحة 7الاف كم2**)*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

تحية محمله بكل الود والإمتنان لموضوعك الرائع عن القطعه الغالية سيناء 





في فرع التخطيط بهيئة العمليات بمبنى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر 
عقدت حلقة بحث يرأسها اللواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسي رئيس هيئة العمليات، 
حضر هذه الحلقة سبعة ضباط فقط هم أعضاء فرع التخطيط بهيئة العمليات 
تتراوح رتبهم ما بين مقدم وعقيد.

وفي هذه الحلقة وقف اللواء الجمسيى أمام خريطة لقناة السويس وشرح الموقف 
كما يبدو من آخر استطلاع تم منذ 12 ساعة..

قال اللواء الجمسي ....

".. إن عبور الموانع المائية كان دائما اشق العمليات العسكرية واعقدها واكثرها
 فداحة فى الخسائر، وهناك جيوش حاولت عبور الموانع المائية قديما وحديثا ففشلت 
واصابتها الكوارث، والبعض يرى ان الموانع المائية قلت قيمتها بفضل تطور الأسلحة
 وظهور المركبات والدبابات المائية، لكن قناة السويس مانع فريد يختلف عن باقي الانهار
 والمسالك المائية الآخرىلعدة أسباب:

- يتراوح عرض القناة ما بين 180 و220 متر وطولها يصل الى 175 كيلو متر 
ويتراوح عمقها ما بين 16 و18 متر وينخفض سطح المياة عن حافة الشاطئ
 بحوالى مترين، وبذلك يستحيل عبور القناة بالمعدات التقليدية 
لا عما ولا خوضا ولا سيرا على القاع.

- يحد القناة شاطئ شديد الانحدار مغطى بستائر اسمنتية وحديدية تمنع
 نزول وصعود المركبات المائية الا بعد تجهيزات هندسية خاصة وهي صفة تنفرد بها
 قناة السويس عن مختلف قنوات وانهار العالم باستثناء قناة واحدة هي قناة بنما 
وكلتاهما قناتين صناعيتين.

- تتعرض القناة لظاهرة المد والجزر فيختلف منسوب المياة تبعا لارتفاعها وانخفاضها 
عدة مرات فى اليوم الواحد، ويبلغ فارق المنسوب بين اعلى مد وادنة جزر 
حوالي 60 سنتيمتر شمال القناة، بينما يزيد هذا الفارق كلما اتجهنا جنوبا حتى يصل 
الى نحو مترين قرب مدينة السويس، ولمثل هذه الظاهرة اثرها الكبير على تخطيط العبور 
والاعمال الفنية الخاصة بإقامة المعديات وإنشاء الكباري.

- تتميز قناة السويس بشدة التيار وسرعته التى تبدأ من 18 متر فى الدقيقة بالقطاع الشمالي
 وتصل الى 90 متر فى الدقيقة فى القطاع الجنوبي، كما ان اتجاه التيار يتغير دوريا 
كل ست ساعات من الشمال الى الجنوب وبالعكس.

- يوجد على الضفة الشرقية للقناة ساتر ترابي من ناتج حفرها يتراوح ارتفاعه
 من ستة الى عشرة امتاروقد استغل العدو هذا الساتر فى اقامة خط دفاعي محصن على
 امتداد القناة فقام بتعليته حتى وصل فى بعض القطاعات الى 25 متر ارتفاعا،
 كما ان العدو لم يكتف بتعلية الساتر رأسيا بل قام بإزاحته غربا حتى لامس حافة القناة 
تماما بزاوبة ميل تزيد على 45 درجة ليضع اما المقاتل المصري مزيدا من العقبات.

- وخلف الساتر الترابي اقام العدو عدة خطوط دفاعية محصنة تشكل في مجموعها منطقة 
دفاعية من اقوى المناطق الدفاعية التى عرفها التاريخ ان لم تكن اقواها على الاطلاق، 
وقد اطلق على الخط الاول من هذه الخطوط الدفاعية اسم (خط برليف) والذى تكلف 
إنشاؤه 238 مليون دولار اى ما يقرب من نصف تكاليف السد العالي.
ويتكون خط برليف من 22 موقعا حصينا يضم 31 نقطة تبلغ مساحة كل منها
 حوالى 4000 متر مربع تقريبا وهى عبارة عن منشأة هندسية معقدة تتكون 
من عدة طوابق تغوص في باطن الأرض وتعلو حتى تصل الى قمة الساتر الترابي.
ويتكون الطابق الواحد من عدة دشم من الاسمنت المسلح المقوى بالقضبان الحديدية
 والواح الصلب، وجهزت كل دشمة بعدة فتحات تمكنها من الاشتباك فى جميع الاتجاهات،
 كما وفرت هذه التحصينات والاعمال الهندسية المختلفة وقاية للنقاط القوية ضد القنابل الثقيلة
 حتى الف رطل.
كما احاط العدو هذه النقاط بنطاقات كثيفة من الاسلاك الشائكة وحقول الالغام المضادة للدبابات 
والافراد.كما حرص العدو فى اختيار مواقع هذه النقاط ان تغطي جميع النقاط الصالحة للعبور.

- اضاف العدو خزانات وقود ومواد حارقة اضافة الى النابلم على شاطئ القناة 
وقد صممت هذه الخزانات بحيث تضخ على سطح المياه على امتداد القناة مزيجا 
من النابلم والزيوت سريعة الاشتعال مع كمية بنزين لتكون حاجزا رهيبا من النيران
 تصل درجة حرارته من 500 الى 700 درجة مئوية مما يجعل من القناة حاجزا
 كالجحيم يستحيل اختراقة .

وانهى اللواء الجمسي بقوله..

 بذلك نرى ان قناة السويس وخط برليف ليس مجرد مانع حصين فحسب بل هو مانع
 فريد ليس له مثيل فى العالم وليس هناك خبرة سابقة فى تاريخ الحروب لعبور مانع مماثل"

وتبعا لذلك فقد تم تكليف الضباط السبعة بوضع حلول عملية لمواجهة هذه المعضلات 
التى تجعل من العبور امرا مستحيلا

----------


## kethara

الساتر الترابى وكيفية التغلب عليه 

في سلاح المهندسين قامت مجموعات خاصة بتحليل عدة عينات من الساتر الترابي تم جلبها اثناء احدى
 عمليات الإستنزاف، وجرت عمليات تحديد مكونات هذه الأتربة وانسب انواع الطلقات التى يمكن لها
 ان تخترق السد الترابي.
وتماثلت نتائج التحليل مع نتائج تحليل عينات آخرى تم احضارها من جزيرة (البلاح) من نواتج 
اعمال تعميق وتطهير قناة السويس، وثبت ان مكونات نواتج التطهير الموجودة فى جزيرة البلاح 
ممائلة لمكونات الساتر الترابي الذى اقامته اسرائيل امام مواقعها الحصينة شرق القناة،
 وتم الرجوع الى ملف (التجريف) الذى سبق اعداده.

وحكاية هذا الملف تعود الى عدة تجارب تمت بنجاح فى عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر على 
التعامل مع هذه الاتربة واثبتت هذه التجارب امكانية التغلب على الساتر الترابي بسرعة وفاعلية،
 بشرط تماثل مكونات الساتر الترابي مع نواتج تطهير القناة الموجودة فى البلاح، وترجع احداث 
هذه الخطة الى عامين سابقين عندما كانت قيادة الفرقة 19 مشاة تناقش دورها فى خطة
 الاعداد للعبور وكيفية نقل المشاة بكامل معداتها ومركباتها الى شرق القناة وكان ضمن 
المجتمعيين ضابط شاب برتبة مقدم اسمه (باقي ذكي) وكان وقتها يشغل منصب قائد فرع 
المركبات بالفرقة 19 مشاه.

وكان المقدم باقي قد انتدب من قبل للعمل فى السد العالي وشهد هناك عملية تجريف 
رمال الجبال بإستخدام المياة المضغوطة وشرح ما رآه فى السد العالى عام 1964
 عندما كان يتم التجريف بواسطة مضخات رفع مياه النيل ودفعها بقوة فى خراطيم يتم تسليطها
 على رمال الجبال التى يسهل بعد ذلك شفطها، وكان الأمر بالنسبة للساتر الترابي اسهل كثيرا
 لاننا لن نحتاج الى اعادة شفط الرمال لأنها ستنساب تلقائيا الى القناة نفسها.

اذن المشكلة هي في توفير مضخات دفع المياة بهذه القوة امام مواقع معادية وفي وقت قصير 
والاهم توفير مصدر الطاقة التى ستدير هذه المضخات.





وقبل ان يتم ارسال هذه النتائج التى توصلت اليها الفرقة 19 مشاة الى القيادات العليا تمت 
تجربة على نواتج التطهير فى البلاح باستخدام طلمبات ضغط عال تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية
 وتحميلها على براطيم عائمة لتشفط المياه من القناة وتدفعها الى الخراطيم 
وحققت التجربة نجاحا مذهلا.

وارسل اللواء سعد زغلول قائد الفرقة 19 مشاه هذه النتائج الى القيادة العامة 
وابلغ بها وزير الحربية زتم يومها نقل التفاصيل الى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر الذى طلب
 مواصلة التجارب وتحديد المعدات المطلوبة.

ومضت الشهور وعندما حان موعد وضع الخطط تم فتح ملف التجريف واعيدت التجربة 
مرة آخرى فى البلاح.

واعدة وزارة السد العالي تقرير مفصل مدعم بالصور عن اسلوب التجريف الذى تم اتباعه
 فى اسوان، واستطاع سلاح المهندسين ان يضع مواصفات مدافع المياة المطلوبة بحيث
 تكون اصغر كثيرا من المعدات التى استخدمت فى السد العالى وان تعمل بالوقود 
حيث لن تتوافر الكهرباء.

وبدراسة قدرة البراطيم العائمة على حمل الطلمبات الميكانيكية التى تعمل 
بالوقود وقوة المياة المندفعة ثبت نجاح الفكرة واصبح هناك مدفع مياه يستطيع فتح ثغرة
 فى الساتر الترابي فى وقت قياسي يفوق كل الوسائل التقليدية ومنها القصف والتفجير

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما شاء الله مجهود رائع رائع رائع
شكراً لجميع فريق العمل بالموضوع 
الموضوع مش مجرد مرور سريع أو حتى بطيء الموضوع يحتاج لتأني والقراءة بتركيز
بإذن الله لي أكثر من مرور بالموضوع*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جزء من فيديو لمعركة طيران أثناء حرب 1973م




تسجيل صوتي لمعركة ال 13 دقيقة يوم 15 فبراير 73 فوق خليج السويس

المعركة بين طائرتين ميج21 مصريتين  و6 طائرات اف4 فانتوم اسرائيلية 

النتيجية هي اسقاط طائرة فانتوم في اول 30 ثانية من المعركة

والله اكبر  الله اكبر .. والنصر لمصر 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=BZaG6DWzGHE


تحية من القلب إلى اللواء طــيار/ أحــمــد كمال المنصورى

تحية لأبطال مصر العظماء الشرفاء وتحيا مصر حرة

ويحيى شهدائها بالفردوس الأعلى بأذن الله 

*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم جميعا أحبائي أبناء مصر

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

كل عام وسيناء في قلوبنا وأرواحنا 

نراها بقلوبنا ونلمس ترابها بين أصابعنا 

ونرى بين حبات رمالها أرواح أحبائنا شهدائنا 

تزهو وتفخر بهذه الأرض التي دفعوا فيها أقصى ما يملكون 

حتى تنال حريتها وعزتها وكرامتها

دفعوا أرواحهم  فداء لأرض القمر  

فيروز مصر ...... سيناء




يسعدنى أن أكون مع هذه الكوكبة الرائعة المتميزة 

من أبناء مصر

وعلى رأسهم أخي الغالي إسكندراني

قائد تلك الملحمة الرائعة 

نشدو سويا بأسمى آيات التقدير والإجلال 

لأرواح شهدائنا ولذكراهم الخالدة في قلوبنا

ونعترف لهم بأن لولاهم وفضل دمائهم الذكية

التي بذلوها بحب وتضحية

ما كان لنا اليوم أن نكتب هذه السطور الناصعة البياض

التي لن تفي وتكون قدر 

عطائهم الذي بذلوه عن حب 

حب مصر

ونحتفل معا بسيناء فيروز  مصر 

سيناء الأسم الذي يحمل رنينا خاصا في قلوبنا جميعا

فحين نسمعه لابد أن نتذكر ما حدث لها عبر التاريخ

وما عشناه معها

هذه القطعة الغالية في 

قلب مصر



يسعدني أن أشارك في هذه الملحمة في حب مصر 

وأن نفتح سويا ذاكرة الزمان والمكان  

ونحكي عن هذه الأسطورة الخالدة 

انتظروني 

لنحكي سويا عن 

سيناء أرض الفيروز  وتحديات عبر العصور

----------


## شعاع من نور

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



مكنش ينفع تيجي مناسبة زي دي..و منقولش اللهم لك الحمد على نعمة الأمان اللي منيت علينا بيها..

في محيط مليء بالحروب و العنف و إحلال نظم مكان نظم..و صراعات داخلية مشتعلة..
في وجود كل ده حوالينا..لازم نسجد لله شكر و نقول اللهم لك الحمد..

في أماكن لعب الأطفال فيها عبارة عن شظايا القذائف...و بقايا القنابل العنقودية و الفسفورية..
الغميضة عبارة عن لعبة على أنقاض بيت هنا..أو ركام مسجد أو مدرسة هناك..
و عند بزوغ الفجر بيسمع بدل الآذان أصوات الغارات و الرشاشات..و رحى معارك ضارية..أو نواح الأرامل و بكاء الثكالى..لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
في وجود كل ده حوالينا..لازم نسجد لله و نقول اللهم أدم علينا نعمة الأمن و الأمان..



سيناء

الجزء الطاهر الحر من أرض مصر..اللي لو اتكلم ترابه هيحكي آلاف الملاحم اللي دارت على ذراته المخضبة بدماء الشهداء..من خيرة الشباب و الأبناء..اللي ضحوا بحياتهم لإعلاء كلمة الله على الأرض و عشان يبنولنا إحنا و الأجيال الجاية من بعدنا بإذن الله..الحياة و الكرامة...

عشان لما نقعد زي دلوقتِ نحكي على أمجادهم و نترحم على أرواحهم الطاهرة الحرة الحية بأمر الله..و ناخد من حياتهم العبرة و إنه الثمار تجنى بالتوكل لا بالتواكل..

و إنه العمل الصادق المخلص الجاد..لا الشعارات و الهتافات الفارغة هو اللي بيبني الحياة و الحرية..عشان تحميهم القوة..



كانت معارك حرب الإستنزاف..هي الدليل الحي على العمل اللي بيوصل الليل و النهار لإسترجاع الكرامة المهدرة..

و اللي بتدرس تكنيكاتها في المعاهد و الكليات الحربية على مستوى العالم و كانت بمثابة البروفات الحية..قبل الحرب الكبرى..



حرب الإستنزاف

تُعَدّ حرب الاستنزاف، التي بدأتها مصر، أطول الحروب بين العرب وإسرائيل، إذ أنها استمرت لأكثر من ألف يوم، تعبيراً عن رفض الهزيمة، وإيقاظاً لضمير العالم، بأن قضية الشـرق الأوسـط لا تزال حية، وأن العرب لم ولن يكونوا "جثة هامدة". وقد تعددت حلبات الصراع وتنوعت أشكال المواجهة، وامتد مسرح العمليات  ليشمل البر والبحر والجو، واستخدمت فيها جميع آلات الحرب، حتى ليكاد أن يكون  مسرحا لتجارب الأسلحة الأمريكية ضد السوفيتية، واختباراً لإستراتيجيات الدفاع   بين حلفي وارسو والأطلنطي، بفارق واحد أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كانت 
      تضع أحدث أسلحتها محل هذه التجارب، بينما كان الاتحاد السوفيتي يختبر سلاحه  القديم. وكانت حرب الاستنزاف، كذلك، هي أول صراع مسلح تضطر إسرائيل فيه إلى الاحتفاظ  بنسبة تعبئة عالية، ولمدة طويلة، وهو ما ترك آثاره السلبية على معنويات الشعب الإسرائيلي، واقتصاد الدولة، بدرجة لم يسبق لها مثيل، في الجولات السابقة، خصوصا أن قادة إسرائيل كانوا قد أعلنوا لشعبهم أن جولة 1967هي آخر الحروب.

و كانت إسرائيل، حتى آخر لحظة، تضع الفاصل التقني بينها وبين مصر، كأحد العوامل الرئيسية التي تجبر مصر على عدم شن هجوم شامل ضدها. وهذا ما ذكره "الجنرال إيلي زاعيرا"، مدير الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية أثناء حرب أكتوبر، في  كتابه "حرب يوم الغفران، حيث كانت إسرائيل تؤمن، وتضع كل تقديراتها بأن مصر  لن تقرر الحرب، إلاّ إذا تحقق لها شرطان أساسيان هما: 
الأول: إحداث تغيير جوهري في ميزان القوى الجوي، الذي كانت تتمتع فيه إسرائيل بتفوق مطلق. 
والثاني: أن تمتلك مصر سلاح ردع، يتمثل في صواريخ "سكود ـ ب" حتى توقف أي نوايا لإسرائيل في مواجهة العمق المصري. 
ومن هذا المنطلق، فإن مفاجأة حرب أكتوبر على المستوى الإستراتيجي، تحققت  نتيجة عدم اكتمال هذين الشرطين، من وجهة النظر الإسرائيلية. 



حرب الاستنزاف يرجع إليها الفضل في تحطيم الحاجز النفسي، بين العرب وإسرائيل، على المستويات المختلفة سياسيا وعسكرياً، خاصة أن الهزيمة في ثلاثة حروب متوالية، شكلت عبئا ثقيلاً، كان من الصعب معه على 
 أي قائد اتخاذ قرار "الحرب الشاملة"، قبل أن يتعرف على حقيقة الطرف الذي سيواجهه. كذلك، كان هناك حاجز نفسي رهيب يواجه المقاتلين، وكان لهذه الحرب الفضل في تحطيمه، نتيجة المعايشة مع العدو خلال فترات طويلة، والتعرف عليه من خلال المراقبة الدقيقة، ومن خلال مواجهته في معارك فعلية، أثبتت تفوق المقاتل المصري، وأعادت إليه ثقته في نفسه، وكان "للجنرال موشى ديان" وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي قولا مأثورا أعلنه في إحدى المناورات "بأنه لا يميل إلى استخدام وسائل تمثيل الواقعـية في تدريب القوات على المعارك، حيث إن القوات العربية 
التي تخوض معها إسرائيل القتال، بين الآونة والأخـرى، تعتبر أفضل أنواع الواقعية في التطعيم للمعركة". وقد كانت القوات المصرية أحوج ما تكون لتطبيق هذا المبدأ لكسر الحاجز النفسي، واختبار كفاءة التدريب، وكفاءة المعدات بعد مرحلة إعادة التنظيم، ثم العمل على صقل خبرات القادة والقيادات، وتعويدها على العمل في ظروف الحرب المستمرة، واكتشاف مدى قوة النظام الدفاعي شرق القناة، وأسلوب التغلب عليه. 


السطور اللي فاتت كانت جزء من تحليل علمي بحت لحرب الإستنزاف ككل و العبقرية المصرية في توظيف المفهوم العلمي بشكل منظم على الأرض..منقولة من مواقع مختلفة..

بالفعل الجندي المصري هو من خير أجناد الأرض  :2: 
للحديث بقية..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 


*" لو لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان اكون مصريا "* 




كل الشكر والتقدير للاستاذ اخونا الغالى 
*استاذ نادر (( الاسكندرانى ))*
احييك للسرد القيم والعمل الرائع وتواجدى معكم بهذالعمل 
شرف لى ..وكل الشكر والتقدير لفريق العمل الجميل 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون)) صدق الله العظيم* 
فى ذكرى تحرير سيناء نقدم التحيه والشكر والتقدير لشهداء مصر في سبيل العزه والشرف واسترداد الحق وندعو الله العلي القدير ان يتغمد شهدائنا برحمته وأن ينصر الحق في كل بقاع الأرض اللهم امين
تحرير سيناء

----------


## الشحرورة

أستاذى الغالى جدا

اسكنـــــــــــدرانى

تسلم على الموضوع الجميل ودايما بتساهم

بكل المناسبات بموضوع قيم ومفيد

انا هاشارك بكلمتين على قدى






حبيبتى يا مصر
مصر بلدنا وأمنا
وسينا هيه فرحنا
حته غاليه من أرضها
حبات رملها
أغلى من دمنا
وحضرها وبدوها
دول أهلنا
واللى حررها هوه أبننا
والدم اللى روى
زرعها
دم شهيد كان من هنا
سينا طاهره مقدسه
ضحكه بالفرح متغمسه
أرض كامله متحرره
ورؤس المال براها
تبقى مفلسه
ارض الخير والسلام
وعنها الكلام
يجيب كلام
اسمها حروفه امان
وديه مش محتاجه
لعلام
سينا رجعت بالنصر
ياللا قوم فيها
نصلى العصر
وأنت يا احمد جوه الجامع
وانت يا مينا جوه كنيسه
ادعوا معايا
وقولوا ويايا
تعيشى يا غاليه
يا أم الدنيا
حبيبتى يا مصر


لك ودى وشكرى واحترامى

----------


## سوما

في الخامس والعشرين من ابريل عام 1982 قام الرئيس حسنى مبارك برفع العلم المصري فوق شبه جزيرة سيناء بعد استعادتها كاملة من المحتل الإسرائيلي، 
وكان هذا هو المشهد الأخير في سلسة طويلة من الصراع المصري الإسرائيلي انتهى باستعادة الأراضي المصرية كاملة بعد انتصار كاسح للسياسة والعسكرية المصرية. 



الكفاح المسلح 

كانت الخطوات الأولى على طريق التحرير بعد أيام معدودة من هزيمة 1967 قبل أن تندلع الشرارة 
ـ بدء حرب أكتوبر
 ـ بأكثر من ست سنوات حيث شهدت جبهة القتال معارك شرسة كانت نتائجها بمثابة صدمة للمؤسسة العسكرية الإسرائيلية، حيث بدأت المواجهة على جبهة القتال ابتداءً من سبتمبر 1968 وحتى السادس من أكتوبر 1973 حيث انطلقت القوات المصرية معلنة بدء حرب العبور والتي خاضتها مصر في مواجهة إسرائيل واقتحام قناة السويس وخط بارليف، 
والتي كان من أهم نتائجها استرداد السيادة الكاملة على قناة السويس، واسترداد جزء من الأراضي في شبه جزيرة سيناء وعودة الملاحة في قناة السويس في يونيو 1975، 
كما أسفرت حرب التحرير الكبرى عن نتائج مباشرة على الصعيدين العالمي والمحلي من بينها:
 ـ انقلاب المعايير العسكرية في العالم شرقاً وغرباً. 
ـ تغيير الاستراتيجيات العسكرية في العالم والتأثير على مستقبل كثير من الأسلحة والمعدات. 
ـ عودة الثقة للمقاتل المصري والعربي بنفسه وقيادته وعدالة قضيته. 
ـ حققت الوحدة العربية الشاملة في أروع صورها، والتي تمثلت في تعاون الدول العربية جميعها مع مصر. 
ـ جعلت من العرب قوة دولية 
ـ لها ثقلها ووزنها. 
ـ سقوط الأسطورة الإسرائيلية. 

علاوة على ذلك مهدت حرب أكتوبر الطريق لعقد اتفاق كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل الذي عُقد في سبتمبر 1978 على اثر مبادرة السادات التاريخية في نوفمبر 1977 وزيارته للقدس. 



المفاوضات السياسية: 

بعد اليوم السادس عشر من بدء حرب أكتوبر بدأت المرحلة الثانية لاستكمال تحرير الأرض عن طريق المفاوضات السياسية، حيث تم إصدار القرار رقم 338 والذي يقضي بوقف جميع الأعمال العسكرية بدءً من 22 أكتوبر 1973، وذلك بعد تدخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن، والذي قبلته مصر ونفذته مساء يوم صدور القرار،
 إلا أن خرق القوات الإسرائيلية للقرار أدى إلى أصدر مجلس الأمن قراراً آخر يوم 23 أكتوبر يلزم جميع الأطراف بوقف إطلاق النار والذي التزمت به إسرائيل ووافقت عليه، ودخولها في مباحثات عسكرية للفصل بين القوات الأمر الذي أدى إلى توقف المعارك في 28 أكتوبر 1973 بوصول قوات الطوارئ الدولية إلى جبهة القتال على أرض سيناء. 

مباحثات الكيلو 101 ( أكتوبر ونوفمبر 1973) تم فيها الاتفاق على تمهيد الطريق أمام المحادثات السياسية للوصول إلى تسوية دائمة في الشرق الأوسط، حيث تم التوقيع في 11 نوفمبر 1973 على اتفاق تضمن التزاماً بوقف إطلاق النار ووصول الإمدادات اليومية إلى مدينة السويس وتتولى قوات الطوارئ الدولية مراقبة الطريق ثم يبدأ تبادل الأسرى والجرحى، واعتبر هذا الاتفاق مرحلة افتتاحية هامة في إقامة سلام دائم وعادل في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. 

اتفاقيات فض الاشتباك الأولى (يناير 1974) والثانية ( سبتمبر 1975) في يناير 1974 تم توقيع الاتفاق الأول لفض الاشتباك بين مصر وإسرائيل، والذي حدد الخط الذي ستنسحب إليه القوات الإسرائيلية على مساحة 30 كيلومتراً شرق القناة وخطوط منطقة الفصل بين القوات التي سترابط فيها قوات الطوارئ الدولية.. وفي سبتمبر 1975 تم التوقيع على الاتفاق الثاني الذي بموجبه تقدمت مصر إلى خطوط جديدة مستردة حوالي 4500 كيلو متر من ارض سيناء،
 ومن أهم ما تضمنه الاتفاق أن النزاع في الشرق الأوسط لن يحسم بالقوة العسكرية و لكن بالوسائل السلمية. 


مبادرة الرئيس الراحل أنور السـادات بزيـارة القدس ( نوفمبر 1977) 

أعلن الرئيس أنور السادات في بيان أمام مجلس الشعب انه على استعداد للذهاب إلى إسرائيل، والتي قام بالفعل في نوفمبر 1977 بزيارة إسرائيل وإلقاء كلمة بالكنيست الإسرائيلي طارحاً مبادرته التي كان من أبرز ما جاء فيها أنه ليس وارداً توقيع أي اتفاقاً منفرداً بين مصر وإسرائيل ليس وارداً في سياسة مصر، مؤكداً أن تحقق أي سلام بين دول المواجهة كلها وإسرائيل بغير حل عادل للقضية الفلسطينية فإن ذلك لن يحقق أبداً السلام الدائم العادل الذي يلح العالم كله عليه. 
ثم طرحت المبادرة بعد ذلك خمس أسس محددة يقوم عليها السلام وهي: 
ـ إنهاء الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي العربية التي احتلت عام 1967. 
ـ تحقيق الحقوق الأساسية للشعب الفلسطيني وحقه في تقرير المصير بما في ذلك حقه في إقامة دولته. 
ـ حق كل دول المنطقة في العيش في سلام داخل حدودها الآمنة والمضمونة عن طريق إجراءات يتفق عليها تحقيق الأمن المناسب للحدود الدولية بالإضافة إلى الضمانات الدولية المناسبة. 
ـ تلتزم كل دول المنطقة بإدارة العلاقات فيما بينها طبقاً لأهداف ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وبصفة خاصة عدم اللجوء إلى القوة وحل الخلافات بينهم بالوسائل السلمية. 
ـ إنهاء حالة الحرب القائمة في المنطقة.



مؤتمر كامب ديفيد (18 سبتمبر 1978) في 5 سبتمبر 1978 وافقت مصر وإسرائيل على الاقتراح الأمريكي بعقد مؤتمر ثلاثي في كامب ديفيد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، 
وتم الإعلان عن التوصل لاتفاق يوم 17 سبتمبر من ذات العام، والتوقيع على وثيقة كامب ديفيد في البيت الأبيض يوم 18 سبتمبر 1978، ويحتوي الاتفاق على وثيقتين هامتين لتحقيق تسوية شاملة للنزاع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي. 

الوثيقة الأولى؛ إطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط: 
نصت على أن مواد ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، والقواعد الأخرى للقانون الدولي والشرعية توفر الآن مستويات مقبولة لسير العلاقات بين جميع الدول.. وتحقيق علاقة سلام وفقا لروح المادة 2 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وإجراء مفاوضات في المستقبل بين إسرائيل وأية دولة مجاورة ومستعدة للتفاوض بشأن السلام والأمن معها، هو أمر ضروري لتنفيذ جميع البنود والمبادئ في قراري مجلس الأمن رقم 242 و 338. 

الوثيقة الثانية؛ إطار الاتفاق لمعاهدة سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل: 
وقعت مصر وإسرائيل في 26 مارس 1979 معاهدة السلام اقتناعاً منهما بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل ودائم في الشرق الأوسط وفقاً لقراري مجلس الأمن 242 و 238 وتؤكدان من جديد التزامها بإطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط المتفق عليه في كامب ديفيد. 




معاهدة السلام في 26 مارس 1979 

وقعت مصر وإسرائيل معاهدة السلام اقتناعاً منها بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل في الشرق الأوسط، والتي نصت على إنهاء الحرب بين الطرفين وإقامة السلام بينهما وسحب إسرائيل كافة قواتها المسلحة وأيضاً المدنيين من سيناء إلى ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب وتستأنف مصر ممارسة سيادتها الكاملة على سيناء. 



عودة سيناء 

أدت معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل إلى انسحاب إسرائيلي كامل من شبة جزيرة سيناء، وعودة السيادة المصرية على كامل ترابها المصري وقد تم تحديد جدول زمني للانسحاب المرحلي من سيناء على النحو التالي: 
ـ في 26 مايو 1979: رفع العلم المصري على مدينة العريش وانسحاب إسرائيل من خط العريش / رأس محمد وبدء تنفيذ اتفاقية السلام. 
ـ في 26 يوليو 1979: المرحلة الثانية للانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء (مساحة 6 آلاف كيلومتر مربع ) من أبوزنيبة حتى أبو خربة. 
ـ في 19 نوفمبر 1979: تم تسليم وثيقة تولي محافظة جنوب سيناء سلطاتها من القوات المسلحة المصرية بعد أداء واجبها وتحرير الأرض وتحقيق السلام.
ـ في 19 نوفمبر 1979: الانسحاب الإسرائيلي من منطقة سانت كاترين ووادي الطور، واعتبار ذلك اليوم هو العيد القومي لمحافظة جنوب سيناء. 

وفي يوم ‏25‏ إبريل‏1982‏ تم رفع العلم المصري على حدود مصر الشرقية على مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء وشرم الشيخ بجنوب سيناء واستكمال الانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء بعد احتلال دام 15 عاماً وإعلان هذا اليوم عيداً قومياً مصرياً في ذكرى تحرير كل شبر من سيناء فيما عدا الجزء الأخير ممثلاً في مشكلة طابا التي أوجدتها إسرائيل في آخر أيام انسحابها من سيناء ، حيث استغرقت المعركة الدبلوماسية لتحرير هذه البقعة سبع سنوات من الجهد الدبلوماسي المكثف‏. 



عودة طابا 

خلال الانسحاب النهائي الإسرائيلي من سيناء كلها في عام 1982، تفجر الصراع بين مصر وإسرائيل حول طابا وعرضت مصر موقفها بوضوح وهو انه لا تنازل ولا تفريط عن ارض طابا، وأي خلاف بين الحدود يجب أن يحل وفقاً للمادة السابعة من معاهدة السلام المصرية ـ الإسرائيلية والتي تنص على:
 1- تحل الخلافات بشأن تطبيق أو تفسير هذه المعاهدة عن طريق المفاوضات. 
2- إذا لم يتيسر حل هذه الخلافات عن طريق المفاوضات تحل بالتوفيق أو تحال إلى التحكيم.. وقد كان الموقف المصري شديد الوضوح وهو اللجوء إلى التحكيم بينما ترى إسرائيل أن يتم حل الخلاف أولا بالتوفيق. 
وفي 13 يناير 1986 أعلنت إسرائيل موافقتها على قبول التحكيم، وبدأت المباحثات بين الجانبين وانتهت إلى التوصل إلى"مشارطة تحكيم" وقعت في 11 سبتمبر 1986، والتي تحدد شروط التحكيم، ومهمة المحكمة في تحديد مواقع النقاط وعلامات الحدود محل الخلاف. 
وفي 30 سبتمبر 1988 أعلنت هيئة التحكيم الدولية في الجلسة التي عقدت في برلمان جنيف حكمها في قضية طابا، والتي حكمت بالإجماع أن طابا أرض مصرية. 
وفي 19 مارس 1989رفع الريس مبارك علم مصر على طابا المصرية معلناً نداء السلام من فوق أرض طابا

----------


## الشحرورة

تحية الى كل شهداء مصر 
فى ذكرى تحرير سيناء

----------


## حسام عمر

*الله أكبر*


*يا مصر قومي وأنهضي*


*يارب انصرنا على  من عادانا* 


*وألف شكر للفاضل الكريم*

*الأستاذ نادر*

*على موضوعه المميز*

----------


## اسكندرانى

"*ثـغـــرة الدفرسوار" البدايه والنهايه 
اعداد : زهرة الياسمينا* 



حرب اكتوبر 73 هي اشرس واقوى الحروب التى خاضتها مصر مع العدو الصهيونى فى حرب
الايام الستة وبعد النكسة والفشل والفساد العسكرى فى وقتها ادركت العسكرية المصرية اهمية 
استرجاع الارض المسلوبة وبدأت التخطيط لذلك وبدأت مصر بأشرس الحروب مع العدو وهي 
حرب الاستنزاف التى انهكت العدو وسطرت ملاحم من القتال بشهداء مصر الابرار 
وقوات الصاعقة وبعد التوقيع على اتفاقية وقف اطلاق النار بين الجانب المصرى 
والجانب الاسرائيلى فى سيناء بدأت القيادة المصرية والقوات المسلحة التخطيط النهائى 
لحرب اكتوبر المجيد والتى خطط لها هيئة الاركان العامة للقوات الملسحة المصرية







(ان عملية الدفرسوار كانت مغامرة انتحارية ..لقد كان بامكان المصريين القضاء على قواتنا
 فى ساعات وتكبيدنا آلاف القتلى لولا ان احترامهم لوقف اطلاق النار جاء رحمة بجنودنا وضباطنا )
رئيس الاركان الصهيونى حاييم بارليف (الذى سمى خط بارليف باسمه) 
صحيفة عل همشمار الصهيونية بتاريخ 16/11/1973 .

( اننى ادرك تماماً ان كل الاسرائيليين الموجودين فى الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس 
اصبحوا رهينة فى ايدى المصريين لو ان القتال قد تجدد ..وقد وقعت اسرائيل اتفاقية 
الفصل بين القوات تحت ضغط هذه النقطة )
شارون وذلك فى اعتراف للصحفى البريطانى لويس هال .

الآن لننظر الى ما قاله كيسينجر ... ولتتطلع الى ما لاحظه فى الحلقة 21 
من كتاب حرب أكتوبر عن الثغرة 
"  الثغرة الإسرائيلية تربك الحسابات على الجبهة المصرية مساء 16 أكتوبر "

مع حلول المساء يوم 16 أكتوبر 1973 ، لاحت على الجبهة المصرية بوادر خطة إسرائيلية
 لاختراق الدفاعات المصرية الجديدة شرق القناة وعمل ثغرة خلالها للعبور إلى الجهة الغربية 
من القناة. الخطة كانت لها أهداف عسكرية محددة لاستغلال طول الوقفة التعبوية المصرية ،
 ولكنها في جملتها كانت خطوة نفسية وورقة ضغط سياسية حين ينتهي القتال.


ففي مساء 14 أكتوبر 1973، صدر الأمر من القيادة الإسرائيلية بتنفيذ خطة عبور 
إلى غرب قناة السويس، وأسندت إلى الجنرال إيريل شارون، 
قائد مجموعة العمليات المدرعة الرقم143
 (كانت مكونة من 3 ألوية مدرعة في كل منها 111 دبابة، بإجمالي 337 دبابة.) ، 
البدء في التنفيذ، ودعمت المجموعة بلواء مظلي، وكانت المهمة التي كلف بها شارون تتلخص 
في العبور غرب القناة، وإنشاء رأس كوبري على كلا ضفتي القناة، في منطقة الدفرسوار،
 وإقامة جسرين، ليكون أحدهما جاهزاً للاستخدام صباح يوم 16 أكتوبر.
 وعلى أن يعمل اللواء المظلي على تأمين الضفة الغربية قبل بدء العبور ويتم تدعيمه بكتيبة دبابات،
 تعبر بالتتالي على معديات متحركة. وفي نفس الوقت يتم تأمين الجانب الأيسر بإعادة احتلال 
النقطة القوية على البحيرة المرة الكبرى. 

لم تظهر هذه التحركات في البيانات العسكرية المصرية إلا مساء 16 أكتوبر
 حيث صدر البيانان التاليان:

البيان الرقم (43) بلتاريخ: 16/10/1973 فى سعت : 1753 
والصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حاول العدو ظهر اليوم تجميع حشد كبير من المدرعات وعلى المحور الأوسط وقام 
بهجمات مضادة محاولاً التقدم من خلال رأس جسر أحد تشكيلاتنا، وتجري حالياً معركة
 ضارية باستخدام مدرعاتنا وقواتنا من المشاة والمشاة الميكانيكية تعاونها قواتنا الجوية
 لصد اختراق العدو وتدميره وقد تكبد العدو خسائر جسيمة وما زالت المعركة مستمرة حتى الآن.

والبيان الرقم (44) ، بتاريخ: 16/10/1973 فى عت : 2130 ، 
الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلحاقاً للبيان رقم 43 قامت مدرعاتنا بتدمير جزء كبير من مدرعات العدو التي قامت 
بالهجوم المضاد ظهر اليوم.
وقد اشتركت تشكيلاتنا الجوية بأعداد كبيرة في هذه المعركة وقامت بقصف مركز على
 دبابات العدو مما أجبره على الانسحاب تاركاً وراءه دباباته محترقة وقد اعترضت 
طائرات العدو تشكيلاتنا الجوية ودارت معركة جوية أسقطنا للعدو فيها 11 طائرة 
وعادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة عدا طائرتين وأثناء القتال قام العدو 
في الساعة الثانية والنصف من بعد ظهر اليوم بإغارة يائسة متسللاً بسبع دبابات 
عبر البحيرات المرة في محاولة للإغارة على بعض المواقع غرب القناة وقد صبت 
عليها مدفعيتنا نيراناً كثيفة وتم تدمير ثلاث دبابات منها وتشتت الباقي وتقوم قواتنا حالياً
 بمطاردتها للقضاء عليها نهائياً.


انتظرونا فى الجزء الثانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*"ثـغـــرة الدفرسوار" البدايه والنهايه 
اعداد : زهرة الياسمينا 
*

الجزء الثانى



الوضع العسكري 

لم يحاول الإسرائليون ولا العرب شن هجمات رئيسية اليوم. قامت إسرائيل بصد 
هجوم مضاد سوري - عراقي على القطاع الأوسط الجنوبي من خط المواجهة 
وأعلنت أنها أصابت 100 دبابة. وأذاعت إسرائيل أيضاً أنها أسقطت 10 
طائرات على الجبهة السورية و12 طائرة على الجبهة المصرية.


أبلغت رئيسة الوزراء جولدا مائير الكنسيست أن القوات الإسرائيلية عبرت إلى 
الجانب الغربي من قناة السويس وأن القوة التي قامت بالعبور هي وحدة مدرعات 
صغيرة وتستهدف المدفعية المصرية وبطاريات الدفاع الجوي. 
أذاعت الأردن اليوم أن القوات الأردنية قامت بأول اشتباكات لها وأن بعض الإصابات
 قد لحقتها وقد أعلنت إسرائيل أنها اصابت 30 دبابة أردنيه قبل أن تعود من حيث أتت.
سلاح البترول:
مساعد وزير الخارجية السعودي دعى اليوم سفراء دول الإتحاد الأوربي الممثلين
 في "جده" وسلمهم مذكرة تطالب الدول الأوربية بإستخدام نفوذها لتغير الولايات المتحدة
 سياستها في الشرق الأوسط. وقالت المذكرة إن السعوديين لابد أن يردوا على الإمدادات
 الأمريكية لإسرائيل وأنهم سيخفضون من إنتاج البترول وهذا التخفيض 
سيضر الدول الأوربية أولاً.

التحركات السوفيتية

حتى هذه اللحظة قام السوفييت بإمداد العرب بالأسلحة عن طريق 400 رحلة جوية 
وأكثر من 5000 طن من المواد العسكرية كما قام السوفييت ببعض الإمدادات 
عن طريق البحر وهناك مؤشرات أن رئيس الوزراء السوفيتي كوسيجن ربما يصل 
إلى القاهرة اليوم. 

ردود الفعل العربية على الإمدادات العسكرية الأمريكية 

إن رد الفعل العنيف الوحيد حتى الآن وقع في كوالا لمبور حيث قام الطلبة المسلمون 
بتحطيم النوافذ لبعض المنشآت الأمريكية وأصروا على إغلاقها. أما في العالم العربي
 فإن مشاعر العداء الأمريكية آخذة في الاتساع وكلما ازدادت التقارير الصحفية 
وأنتشرت عن إرسال مشاة البحرية الأمريكيين إلى المنطقة فإن هذه المشاعر من المنتظر أن تتزايد. 

أولا :  تثبت الوثائق السرية الأمريكية المنشورة فى كتاب حرب أكتوبر عن الثغرة الأسرائيلية 
بأنها قد أربكت الحسابات على الجبهة ، وعنواها حرفيا ، 
حاييم بارليف خطط للثغرة ونفذها شارون .. ونفخ فيها كيسنجر إعلاميا وسياسيا 




وكان مجلس الحرب الإسرائيلي ،
 الذي عقد برئاسة رئيسة الوزراء الإسرائيلية يوم 12 أكتوبر 1973 في تل أبيب،
 قد استمع من الجنرال حاييم بارليف بعد استدعاءه للخدمة، وتعيينه ممثلاً لرئيس الأركان
 في القيادة الجنوبية ، استمع إلى عرضه للخطة "غزالة" للعبور غرب القناة. وقد اعترض
 أكثر القادة العسكريين على هذه الخطة ، وكان السبب الرئيسي للاعتراضات، الخشية من
 الخسائر التي قد تتعرض لها القوات الإسرائيلية، عند عملها غرب قناة السويس، مع وجود
 الفرقتين المدرعتين المصريتين في الغرب، مع غيرهما من اللواءات المدرعة التابعة للفرق 
المشاة الآلية، كاحتياطي للجيوش الميدانية، مما يوفر حشد كبير من الدبابات يربو
 على 400 دبابة. ولكن بعد عمليات التطوير المصرية المحدودة شرقا والوقفة
 العبوية الطويلة ، فإن جهود تطوير العمليات فشلت وبعدها، أصبح حجم الدبابات المصرية 
في الغرب يصل إلى 150 دبابة فقط، وهو ما أقنع مجلس الحرب الإسرائيلي باعتماد 
الخطة "غزالة".

كانت الخطة "غزالة" (الاسم العبري هو Abiray Lev ويعني القلب الشجاع،
 وسميت بالغزالة نتيجة ترجمة خطأ من العبرية إلى الإنجليزية.)
 لها أهداف استرتيجية وتكتيكية وهي:

• الإخلال بالتوازن الاستراتيجي للقوات المصرية شرق وغرب القناة.

• حصار القوات المصرية، في رؤوس الكباري شرق القناة، وتدميرها، واستعادة الأوضاع
 إلى ما كانت عليه قبل يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973. 

• وإذا لم يتيسر ذلك فإن الحد الأدنى يكون فرض الحصار على الجيشين الثاني 
والثالث (أو أحدهما) وعزل القوات المحاصرة، عن قياداتها في الغرب.

• الاستيلاء على مدينة غرب القناة (الإسماعيلية أو السويس أو كليهما) لاستغلال ذلك 
إعلامياً ونفسيا.

• استغلال أعمال قتال القوات الإسرائيلية في الغرب في تحرك سياسي ودبلوماسي واسع،
 تمهيداً، لفرض المطالب الإسرائيلية، بعد وقف إطلاق النار.

كانت إسرائيل على استعداد للقيام بمغامرة عسكرية محسوبة، غرب القناة دون أن تتورط
 قواتها في امتداد بعيد، يصعب معه تأمين أعمال قتالها، أو أن تزج بنفسها في مواجهة
 مع الكثافة السكانية المصرية في الدلتا. لذلك كانت أهدافها محصورة بين الاستيلاء 
على أهداف استراتيجية تحقق لها مكاسب سياسية وإعلامية، مثل مدن القناة، والمعروفة
 عالمياً لارتباطها بقناة السويس، أو اكتساب مساحة من الأرض غرب القناة
 (حتى 30 كم غرب)، مما يوفر لها ميزتين:

• الأولى: عسكرية بوقوف قواتها على خط من الهيئات الجبلية المرتفعة، والمسيطرة 
على محاور الحركة في الضفة الغربية. ( جبال جنيفه، وشبراويت والجوزة الحمراء
 والقط والحافة البيضاء.)

• والثانية: سياسية بالعمل على إعادة فتح قناة السويس. وكان هذا الهدف في ذهن
 القيادة الإسرائيلية السياسية والعسكرية دائماً، في تصور تطور الأوضاع التي 
وصلت إليها القوات الإسرائيلية عقب حرب يونيه 1967. 

لقد استغلت إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة الثغرة الإسرائيلية إعلاميا وسياسيا إلى أقصى حد 
ولكن على الأرض كانت الخسائر ضخمة على الجانبين وكانت الاشتباكات على الأرض لا تنقطع.

وتبين مابلى الوثيقة السرية الفورية عن الوضع العسكري المصري والتى أرسلت 
يوم 18 أكتوبر 1973 من السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة الى وزير الخارجية – واشنطن
 وأرسل منها نسخة إلى السفارة في تل أبيب – فوراً 

1- إن جميع المؤشرات تبين أن المعارك التي جرت أمس 17 أكتوبر واليوم في القطاع
 الأوسط على الجانب الشرقي لقناة السويس هي معارك ضخمة وبخسائر ضخمة لكلا 
الجانبين وربما تكون البداية لإختبار القوة الحقيقية على أرض سيناء.


2- المصادر الإعلامية في القاهرة تتحدث عن اشتباكات عنيفة بالمدرعات ويدعم
 ذلك تقارير مصادر الإستخبارات الأمريكية بأن الجيش المصري في 17 أكتوبر 
خسر 86 دبابة ( الإسرائيليون يقولون إن خسائر المصرين ما بين 90 إلى 100 دبابة ).
نفس مصدر الإستخبارات قال إن المصريين خسروا 630 قتيلاً و 780 جريحاً ولم يبين
المصدر إن كانت هذه هي كل الخسائر البشرية أم أنها تمثل الخسائر على هذا الجزء 
من الجبهة وبالتأكيد فإن أكبر هذه الخسائر كان في قطاع الإسماعيلية. 


3- نفس المصدر قال إن المصريين خسروا بعض الأراضي في القطاع الأوسط وربما 
تكون بيانات الناطق العسكري المصري تؤكد هذه المعلومات عندما قال إن القوات المصرية 
قد توغلت لمسافة 16 كيلو مترا داخل سيناء. وبالنظر إلى المعلومات السابقة بأن
 المصريين قد أحتلوا مواقع بعمق 20 كيلو مترا قبالة الإسماعلية فإن هذا يبين 
أنهم خسروا أراضٍ في هذا القطاع قدرها 4 كيلو مترا.


4- هناك مؤشرات أخرى تكشف أن الأوضاع يوم 17 أكتوبر لم تكن على 
الوجه المطلوب بالنسبة للمصريين وذلك أنهم لم يصدروا إلا بيانا عسكريا 
واحدا متأخراً مساء أمس ولم يصدر أي بيان حتى هذه اللحظة يوم 18 اكتوبر. 
وقد أخبرَنا مراسل محطة NBC التلفزيونية والذي كان من المفترض أن يذهب 
إلى جبهة القناة اليوم أن هيئة الإستعلامات المصرية
 أبلغته بتأجيل هذه الزيارة إلى وقت لاحق. 

5- الصورة عندنا أن المصريين والإسرائيلين مشتبكون في معارك مدرعات ضخمة
 منذ صباح أمس وأن المبادرة ربما تكون انتقلت لأيدي الإسرائيلين ولو بشكل مؤقت. 
إنه من المبكر أن نحكم الآن لكننا ربما نشهد الآن إختبار القوة الحقيقي بين 
القوات المصرية والإسرائيلية على الأرض. وبالنظر إلى الأحداث منذ 6 اكتوبر
 فإن إحتمال قيام الطائرات الإسرائيلية بدور مؤثر هي احتمالات ضعيفه. 


6- نفس مصدر الإستخبارات أفادنا أن إسرائيل خسرت 16 طائرة ، 12 منها 
على جبهة القناة يوم 17 أكتوبر


انتظرونا فى الجزء الثالث

----------


## اسكندرانى

"ثـغـــرة الدفرسوار" البدايه والنهايه 
اعداد : زهرة الياسمينا 

الجزء الثالث




الثغرة وخرائط الفريق أول سعدالدين الشاذلى من موقعه عن حرب أكتوير 1973 

1973 

علاوة على ما ينشر الفريق أول سعد الدين الشاذلى عن حرب أكتوير 1973 بالأنجليزى
 الخرائط التى تستدعى التمعن وقد يكونوا حافزا للمناقشة فيما يلى ا
لخرائط المصرية باللغة العربية 

وتكمن أهمية تلك الخرائط ، فى المعلومات التى ينشرهم للعالم أجمع ، حتى يروا
 القدرة العسكرية المصرية والعربية على التخطيط والتنفيذ وقد تفيد الخريطة الأخيرة 
فى تفهم تكتيكية "القضاء " على الثغرة

أقوي تعليق قاله القاده الاسرائيليين 

((لقد كنا نحاصرهم ويحاصروننا ))
ففد اصبحت القوات الاسرائيليه رهينه في يد قواتنا بعد اعاده التجميع وتم وضع الخطه شامل
وظلت القوات المصريه شرق القناه صخرة صلبه وقامت اسرائيل بعمل جسر ترابي مغطي
 بالاسفلت علي القناه في الدفرسوار واطلق عليه ابو غزاله ( جسر هروب )





هى إحدى المكونات الرئيسية للموقع الحصين (الدفرسوار- تل سلام) و التى كانت تشكل عائق
 مؤثر على الجانب الايمن للجيش الثانى الميدانى و قد قام ابطال الفرقة 16 مشاة صباح 7 اكتوبر بإستغلال نيران المدفعية و كافة الاسلحة بهجوم ناجح ضد الحصن بالدفرسوار و تمكنت من
 الاستيلاء عليه بنهاية اليوم و خلال ليلة يوم 7-8 اكتوبر1973 و بسقوط الموقع الحصين
 بالدفرسوار و الذى كان يمثل القيادة الاعلى للدفرسوار -تل سلام...و أعتبارا من صباح 
يوم 8 اكتوبر و تحت تأثير نيران المدفعية و باقى الاسلحة ضد موقع حصن" تل سلام" 
ارتد العدو شرقا قبل ان تستكمل حلقة الحصار على هذا الموقع بواسطة القوات المصرية . 

أعمال قتال يوم 15 اكتوبر

كان التخطيط الاسرائيلي لعملية العبور الى الغرب تهدف الى تشتيت فكر القيادة المصرية 
و خلق ظروف صعبة امام هيئة القيادة و قد كان فى تقديرهم أن بنجاح القوات الاسرائيلية
 بالعبور غربا بأى حجم من القوات سوف يُعجل بانهيار القوات المصرية شرق القناة مما 
يجبر القيادة العامة المصرية على سحب قوات الجيوش المصرية غربا, و ليتحقيق هذا 
الهدف كان لابد من إعادة الاستيلاء على النقطه الحصينه "تل سلام" كبداية لتحقيق مخطط 
و لضمان تأمين اجناب القوات التى ستخصص للعبور غربا و قد خصص العدو الاسرائيلى
 لهذه المهمة حجم من القوات يفوق بعشرات الاضعاف فى أى حساب عسكرى للاستيلاء
 على مثل هذا الموقع حيث خصص لواء مدرع كامل مع دعم نيرانى من القوات الجوية و المدفعية.
و فى نهاية يوم 15 اكتوبر نجح فى إعادة الاستيلاء على الموقع الحصين فى تل سلام 
(الذى كان مهجورا من قواتنا بعد تحريره) و تمركزت به كتيبة دبابات مدعمه.
بينما قام بدفع باقى القوة الرئيسية فى اللواء شمالا فى إتجاه الدفرسوار ليلة 15-16 اكتوبر. 


أعمال قتال ليلة 15-16 اكتوبر

تقدم اللواء المدرع الاسرائيلي تحت ستر الظلام لباقى قواته بحذاء الساتر الرملى للقناة 
بعيدا عن مرمى نيران دفاعات اللواء 16 مشاة ووجد نفسه داخل المناطق الادارية
 لوحدات اللواء 16 مشاه و المنطقة الادارية للفرقة 21 المدرعة و لم تلبس النيران 
ان فُتحت من الطرفين من الاف الاسلحة و من جميع الانواع و فى جميع الاتجاهات 
و اُجبرت الدبابات الاسرائيلية على الارتداد جنوبا بعد أن تكبدت خسائر جسيمة.
و كان اللواء المدرع الاسرائيلي مكلفا بالاستيلاء على نقطة تقاطع طريق كئب جمعه
 مع الطريق العرضى رقم (1) لتأمين نقطة العبور فى الدفرسوار. 

أعمال قتال يوم 16 اكتوبر

بتمام الاستيلاء على النقطة الحصينة فى تل سلام قام قائد اللواء المدرع الاسرائيلي 
بدفع 2 كتيبة دبابات من شمال تل سلام وعلى الطريق العرضى رقم 1 لمحاولة 
طى اجناب الجانب الايمن للجيش الثانى الميدانى .
تمكنت وحدات فرعيه من اللواء 16 مشاه بالاشترك مع 2 كتيبة دبابات من اللواء 
الاول مدرع من الفرقه 21 المدرعة المصرية من صد اللواء المدرع الاسرائيلي
 بعد تدعيمه بعدد 2 كتيبة دبابات إسرائيلية إضافيه خلال يوم 16 اكتوبر
 و احدثت به خسائر جسيمه وصلت الى 70 دبابة و 35 قتيل و عدد كبير من الجرحى
 من الجانب الاسرائيلي .وهذا هو البيان الخاص بهذه العملية 
ا
البيان رقم (43)

16 اكتوبر 1973

حاول العدو ظهر اليوم (الثلاتاء) تجمبع حشد كبير من المدرعات من المحور الاوسط 
و قام بهجمات قوية محاولا التقدم من خلال رأس جسر احد تشكيلاتنا و تجرى حاليا
 معركة ضارية باستخدام مدرعاتنا و قواتنا المشاه الميكانكية تعاونها قواتنا الجوية
 لصد اختراق العدو وتدميره و قد تكبد العدو خسائر جسيمة و مازالت المعركة مستمرة حتى الان.
تقدمت كتيبة الإستطلاع الملحقه على اللواء المدرع الإسرائيلى بهجوم ثانى على 
نقطة التقاطع من إتجاه الغرب و لكن قائد الكتيبه قتل على مسافة 30 مترا من المواقع المصرية 
و اصيبت قواته بخسائر جسيمع مما أحبط عملية الهجوم و أرتدت الكتيبة الى الخلف 
و تقدمت سرية دبابات اخرى بقيادة قائد اللواء للإستيلاء على تقاطع الطرق و ذلك 
من الجنوب و بدأ الهجوم فى الساعة الرابعة فجرا و لكن الهجوم قوبل بمقاومة شديدة
 و أُصيبت 3 دبابات منها دبابة القائد و فشلت محاولة الهجوم للمرة الثالثة و بلغ إجمالى 
الخسائر للمحاولات الثلاثة 70 دبابة و 300 قتيل و عدد كبير من الجرحى.



انتظرونا فى الجزء الرابع والاخير

----------


## Rasputin

موضوع أكثر من رائع وممتاز
تحية حب وتقدير على المجهود المبذول 
أرجو الإكثار من تلك المواضيع الرائعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*"ثـغـــرة الدفرسوار" البدايه والنهايه 
اعداد : زهرة الياسمينا* 

*الجزء الرابع والاخير 

*





ليلة 16-17 اكتوبر

تقدم الجنرال "برن" بفرقته (مج العمليات 162) بموازاة واصلة تل سلام -جبل حبيطة 
(طريق إكا فيش) و نظرا لان الطريق كان مغلقا بالقوافل العسكرية قام بحركة إلتفاف
 شمال جبل حبيطة فى إتجاة معبر الدفرسوار.

و من خلال مواقع قواتنا غرب القناة إنطلقت نيران المدفعية و الصواريخ فى إتجاة دبابات
 العدو و لتحدث اكبر خسائر بها.

فى نفس الوقت الذى كان العدو الإسرائيلى يركز جهوده الرئيسية فى توسيع الثغرة من
 إتجاة الجنوب استمر فى مهاجمة القوات من إتجاه الشرق فى مواجهة الفرقة 16 
مشاة الفرقة 21 مدرع و خلال يوم 16 اكتوبر أضطر العدو اإسرائيلى الى تدعيم
 المجموعة 162 بلواء مظلى و إستخدمه كمشاة عادي مخالفا بذلك عقيدته القتالية
 بعد ان فشلت قواته فى إقتحام اللواء 16 مشاه

الساعة 11.30 مساء يوم 16 اكتوبر

إمدت القيادة الجنوبية الجنرال برن بقوة من المظليين بدأت تتحرك فى إتجاة القناة 
و فى مقدمتها احد كتائب المجموعة 162 حتى و صلت الى منطقة تقاطع طريق
 عرض 2 مع وصلة الطاسة - تل سلام قامت كتيبة اليسار للواء 16 مشاة بمعاونة 
نيران المدفعية و الاسلحة الصغيرة و مدافع الماكينة بتوجيه نيران مركزة على القوات 
المتقدمة و احداث بها خسائر جسيمة.
قامت قوة المظلات المدعمة لفرقة برن بمهاجمة كتيبة اليسار للواء 16 مشاة بعد ان 
اكتشفت عشر رشاشات جرينوف تعيق تقدمها و قد حدث قتال شرس بين الجانبين نتج 
عنه خسائر بشريه و ماديه على طول خط الدفاعات المصرية مما اجبر القوات الإسرائيلية 
على إستغلال طبيعة الارض و الاستتار بها






17 اكتوبر فجرا

الساعة 3 صباح يوم 17 اكتوبر أرسل الجنرال برن سرية إستطلاع فى عربات مدرعة
 نصف جنزير لإستطلاع طريق أكافيش المتجة الى القناة و تحديد مواقع المقاومة المصرية 
التى تغلق الطريق وفى الساعة 3.30 تلقى رسالة من قائد سرية الإستطلاع بأنة قد تم 
الوصول الى ساحة العبور بالدفرسوار دون ان تعترضه اى مقاومة على الطريق و ذلك لان 
المواقع المصرية شمال محورى التقدم إنشغلت تماما عن التحركات التى كانت تجرى على
 هذا الطريق بعد ان ركزت كل انتباهها الى المعركة الضارية مع المظليين.
إنتهز الجنرال برن الفرصة و امر بتحرك جسر معديات البونتون على طريق اكافيش حتى 
وصلت الى حصن تل سلام و واصلت التحرك شمالا بحذاء شاطىء البحيرات حتى وصلت 
الى ساحة العبور فى الدفرسوار و يرجع سبب هذا النجاح الى ضعف وسائل الاستطلاع 

المصرية التى لم تشعر بتقدم هذه القوات.
و فى حوالى الساعة السادسة صباحا يوم 17 اكتوبر قام المهندسون التابعون لفرقة 
شارون بدفع اول معدية بونتون الى مياة القناة تمهيدا لدفع باقى معديات بونتون عبر 
القناة التى يبلغ إتساعها فى هذه المنطقة حوالى 180 مترا.

اعمال قتال يوم 18 اكتوبر

نتيجة لزيادة حجم الخسائر البشريه فى قوة اللواء المظلى للعدو فى مواجهة 
اللواء 16 مشاة قام العدو بدفع كتيبة دبابات لدعم اعمال قتال لواء المظلات.
و بأستغلال نيران المدفعية و الاسلحة المضادة للدبابات تمكن اللواء 16 مشاة من 
تدمير دبابات العدو و احداث اكبر خسائر بلواء مظلات العدو بلغت حتى 70 قتيل 
و 100 جريح .
استمر العدو فى الضغط على الجانب الايمن للواء 16 مشاة و اللواء الاول مدرع 
و اللواء 23 مدرع الذى وضع تحت قيادة الفرقة 21 مدرعه بهدف توسيع ثغرة
 الاختراق و تثبيت الجانب الايمن للجيش الثانى الميدانى لتأمين دفع المجموعة 162 
عمليات لتطوير الهجوم .و بنهاية يوم 18 اكتوبر توقفت قوات العدو (2 لواء مدرع)
 شمال طريق كئب جمعة و تقاطعه مع عرض (1) على الجانب الايمن للواء 16 
مشاة بعد تكبيده خسائر كبيرة فى الدبابات و الافراد و بهذا تحققت الثغرة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخي العزيز / إسكندراني

تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام
لكَ ولكلِّ من ساهمَ معك في عرضِِ هذهِ الملحمة


هيَ مِصْرُ .......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
لها ولنا .... وبها وبنا

تحيا مصر
بالحبِّ والإصلاح
والعملِ الواعي المُبدعِ البنَّاء

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*معركة جبل المر
تكتب نفسها بجنون من مفارق الشهداء
معركة اسطورية ستخلد في ضمير الانسانية
ذاكرة مشبعة بالبطولات ،، والفخار
ذاكرة ستنتحر على عتباتها كل الاباطيل*








*ان جبل المر كالقلعة الحصينة، احتله العدو وتمركز فيها ليصب منها   
  نيرانها علي مدينة السويس خلال حرب 67‏ وحرب الاستنزاف، وكان
   الجبل من الحصانة حتى أُطلق عليه (جبل الشيطان) ويبلغ طول الجبل
   8.5‏ كيلو متر وارتفاعه 117‏ مترا وتحيط به الكثبان الرملية من كل
     جانب مما يجعل صعود المركبات إليه امرا شبه مستحيل‏.‏

  ولكن هذا المستحيل لم يصمد أمام الجندي المصري، وفي اربعة ساعات 
   فقط من صدور الأوامر بإقتحام الجبل كان العلم المصري يرفرف فوقه
   ليتحول إسمه من جبل المر الى جبل الفاتح وهو إسم اللواء الفاتح كريم
     الذى قاد إقتحام الجبل.



  وقصة ملحمة هذا الجبل تبدأ بعد ان قام الجيش الثالث الميداني بتنفيد
   دوره في خطة العبور العظيمة واقتحام خط بارليف الحصين‏,‏ وبعد  
  تطوير الهجوم المصري لتحرير المزيد من الاراضي في عمق سيناء‏,‏  
  كان احتلال جبل المر احدي المهام القتالية للجيش الثالث حيث نجحت
    مجموعة من‏26‏ فردا فقط من تنفيذ المهمة بعد ‏4‏ ساعات فقط من
    صدور الاوامر اليها،‏ وكان ذلك صباح يوم ‏9‏ أكتوبر‏.



 كانت المهمة المكلف بها العقيد الفاتح كريم هي عبور القناة والتمركز في
  منطقة الشرق،‏ ثم يكون مستعدا للاشتراك في صد الهجمة المضادة للعدو
  خلال ست ساعات‏,‏ ثم يكون مستعدا بعد وصول المركبات والدبابات  
  لتطوير الهجوم والتقدم في اتجاه الشرق للإستيلاء علي جبل المر وكان
   لهذا الجبل أهمية استراتيجية خاصة.



  ووصلت الأوامر محددة بالتحرك والإستيلاء على جبل المر، والمسألة  
   لاتقبل انصاف الحلول والسرعة ضرورية لانهاء المهمة.
  وفي الطريق الى الجبل إذا بصواريخ العدو تنهال من كل جانب على   
  اللواء وعندئذ حدثت المعجزة الألهية حيث لم تصب كل هذه الصواريخ  
  والقذائف المنطلقة مركبة واحدة رغم ان اصابة الصواريخ تكون محققة
   بنسبة90%‏ والأكثر عجبا ان الصواريخ كانت تنغرس في الرمال دون  
   انفجار‏.‏

   واضطرت المجموعة إلي التوقف محتمية باحدي تبات الرمال، وتوقف  
  القائد الفاتح ليستطلع موقف قواته التي تحارب عدوا يفوقها عددا 
  وعدة، وبعد دقائق قضاها القائد في استطلاع موقف قواته وهو موقف 
   لايحسد عليه ويزداد مع استمرار المعركة سوءا‏.‏

   فالكتيبة اليمني محاصرة تماما من جميع الاتجاهات والكتيبة اليسري   
   ترجلت من مركباتها بعد تحطم هذه المركبات وتحاول مع ذلك اقتحام 
   الجبل اللعين‏,‏ وبعد ان أصبح موقف اللواء بالكامل ميئوسا منه‏.

  وقف العقيد الفاتح وسط جنوده صائحا "لا إله إلا الله ولاحول ولاقوة إلا 
   بالله‏..‏ يارجال مصر‏..‏ مصر تناديكم ياشباب الوطن الله أكبر والعزة لله 
  والنصر لنا سيروا علي بركة الله"‏.‏

   ويتقدم اللواء وما إن يصل القائد إلي مسافة 200‏ متر فقط حتي 
  يفاجأ بخبر سار وهو أن الكتيبة اليسري بقيادة المقدم علي الغليض  
  تمكنت من اقتحام الجبل رغم خسائرها الكبيرة‏,‏ غير ان قواهم قد انهكت 
  وتغوص اقدامهم في الرمال بعد ان أوقع العدو بغالبيتهم بين قتيل 
  وجريح‏,‏ وأخذ القائد يحث الجنود علي الصمود واستكمال المهمة‏,‏ واخذ 
  يصيح‏:‏ "نحن قاب قوسين أو أدني من قمة الجبل يارجال فلابد من 
  احتلاله‏".‏



 ويشعل القائد حماس جنوده ويخبرهم بأن هذه المجموعة القليلة لاتقاتل 
  وحدها ويقول لهم انه علي اليسار وعلي بعد خطوات من الجبل توجد 
  باقي الكتائب فيطمئن الجميع ويزداد الحماس في الجنود ويواصلون 
  زحفهم المقدس حتي وصلت المجموعة بالفعل إلي قمة الجبل‏.‏
  والحقيقة التي لم يكن يعلمها الجميع وربما لوعرفوها وقتها لانهارت 
  مقاومتهم تماما أن القوات التي كانت علي اليسار لم تكن سوي قوات 
  إسرائيلية تحصنت في قيادتها تحت الارض وتتوالي الأحداث فيعتقد 
  العدو ان قواتنا بعد ان استولت علي قمة جبل المر واحتلته سوف تقوم  
  بتطويقه كاملا وتدمير قواته تماما فيسرعون منسحبين في فوضي 
  وانزعاج تاركين خلفهم حصونهم المنيعة‏.‏
  ويقوم العقيد الفاتح بابلاغ العميد حشمت جادو بأنه تم الاستيلاء علي 
  جبل المر بعد ‏4‏ ساعات فقط من صدور الأمر باحتلاله ليقوم بالتالي 
  بابلاغ اللواء عبد المنعم واصل قائد الجيش الثالث الميداني الذي لم يكن 
  مصدقا‏,‏ وأخذ يسأل مستوضحا عدة مرات‏,‏ حتى رأى الإنجاز بنفسه، 
  وحينها سأل الجنود‏ بماذا نسمي الآن جبل المر؟ فيصيحون جميعا نسميه 
  جبل الفاتح يا افندم‏.



*


*و اخيرا
رحم الله ابطال هذه المعركة
عظماء التاريخ و خير المجاهدين
ربنا تقبل هذه القرابين الطاهرة من الشهداء الأبرار 
واسكنهم فسيح جنانك 

يا الله .. يا الله .. يا الله 
يا من لا يقال لغيره يا الله 


*

----------


## العسل المر

بسم الله ما شاء الله - حاجه تفرح - والله مجهود خرافي - بارك الله لكم وفيكم جميعا 


تحية خاصة لك يا اخي الفاضل - استاذ نادر ، وكل فريق العمل الموقر.

----------


## سوما

عيد تحرير سيناء في عيون وقلوب أبناء أكتوبر   

 مع  اللواء : محمد حسن الصول  



تحتفل مصر هذه الأيام بذكري من أعز وأغلي الذكريات وهي عيد تحرير سيناء وأجد نفسي أغوص في شريط الذكريات لأن هذه المناسبة هي أسعد وأجمل أيام عمري وأضبط المؤشر علي ليالي وأيام معارك الاستنزاف وقصصها الجميلة، رغم قسوة هذه الفترة التي كانت أصعب أيام المعارك، لكنها غرست فينا الثقة بالنفس والسلاح والقيادات وكانت معارك شبه يومية ولكننا اعتبرناها طابور تدريب تكتيكياً أو مشروعاً استراتيجياً وأتذكر معارك الجزيرة الخضراء وصوت الفنان محمد العزبي الذي كان يحضر للجبهة مع الكثير من الفنانين لأداء حفلات ترفيهية، ثم تمضي بنا الأيام ثقيلة صعبة حتي حان وقت التضحية والفداء وبدأت معركة الكرامة وتحرير أرض سيناء



وأتأمل أرض سيناء وتضاريسها وجبالها ووديانها وسهولها وأفكر هل سيكون احتفالنا بتحرير سيناء بالحفلات والأغاني وبرقيات التهاني؟! إنني لست ضد الحفلات بل إنني من المؤيدين للاحتفال بذكريات النصر لأنه يبعث بقلوب المصريين الفرحة والسعادة والشعور بالإعزاز والفخر.. أليس من الأفضل البحث عن أسلوب آخر لهذه الاحتفالات؟! إن سيناء تشكل لنا شيئا مهماً من تاريخنا الحديث والقديم، فهي أرض الديانات وهي أرض مباركة كما جاء بالقرآن وجميع الكتب السماوية، وهي أرض البطولات عبر العصور وهي بوابة مصر الشرقية، لذا كانت أهمية أرض سيناء اقتصاديا وسياسيا وأمناً قومياً، وسيناء تمثل فراغا استراتيجيا له تأثير علي الأمن القومي لأن أي أرض دون سكان ـ مهما كانت القوة العسكرية ـ لا تساوي  شيئا.. 

ولا شك أن هناك حركة تعمير تمت بعد التحرير، لكن لم تحظ سيناء باهتمام كامل فيجب أن يزحف نحو سيناء سكان الوادي بدلا من أن تكون مطمعا للصهاينة، ولحسن الحظ سيناء غنية بمواردها المتعددة من المعادن المختلفة وهناك جبال الرخام ومناجم الفحم وغيرها، وقد شاهدت بنفسي جبل المغارة والسواعد تستخرج منه أجود أنواع الفحم، وهناك الكثير من المواد التعدينية وبها كنوز المعادن لمن يبحث ويجتهد فلماذا لا يتم إنشاء كلية للبترول وكلية للجيولوجيا وللعلوم؟! أما السياحة فهي بقعة من أروع المناطق السياحية في العالم فهي أرض الفيروز بشواطئها الرائعة وهناك المزارات الدينية الجميلة مثل دير سانت كاترين وجبل موسي وأرض شعيب وعيون موسي.



أما الزراعة فهي عنصر أساسي لجذب السكان، منطقة سهل الطينة وبوصول مياه النيل إليها أصبحت صالحة للزراعة، منطقة وادي العريش التي تحتل ربع مساحة شمال سيناء بها أجود الأراضي الزراعية وكميات المياه الوافدة مع السيول للوادي وروافده الممتدة وأرض سيناء غنية بالمياه الجوفية.. وهناك منطقة وادي فيران الغنية بالمزروعات والتي تستخدم ـ للأسف ـ بالمزروعات الممنوعة من أنواع المخدرات المختلفة لماذا لا نحولها إلي زراعات موسمية؟! 

إن مياه الأمطار والسيول والمياه الجوفية يمكن أن تزرع فيها أكثر من مليون فدان، ألا يوفر ذلك فرص عمل للعاطلين من أبناء الريف المصري خصوصا بعد توقف العمل بالعراق؟! لماذا لا نتعلم من أعدائنا وننشئ معسكرات وقري دفاعية؟! 

لماذا لا نملك هذه الأرض للمسرحين من القوات المسلحة بالمجان وتكون هناك قوة تدافع عن سيناء كما تفعل إسرائيل في المستوطنات وكتائب الجدناع والناحال.. 

هناك الكثير فأرض سيناء لها تأثير مباشر علي الأمن القومي افتحوا ملف سيناء وناقشوه وقدموا لأهل سيناء الدعم، فهؤلاء السكان هم الذين عاشوا تحت الاحتلال الصهيوني منذ 67 حتي 73 وقدموا لمصر الكثير وساعدوا رجال المخابرات العامة والمخابرات المصرية والاستطلاع الكثير والكثير.



دعوني أتذكر موقفنا مع العدو الصهيوني لنسترد أرض سيناء ونسترد كرامتنا وعزتنا وكيف كانت الأمة العربية وحدة واحدة وكانت رموز من قوات عربية تعمل بجانب مصر وسوريا، وهناك سلاح البترول وهناك الوقفة العربية القوية الصامدة. 

ثم يدور شريط الذكريات لأروع وأجمل ملحمة عسكرية في السادس من أكتوبر 73 كانت وثبة الجيش المصري وعبور قناة السويس في ملحمة هزت العالم لتؤكد أن عصابة الصهاينة لا تصلح معهم عهود أو اتفاقيات لا يعرفون سوي لغة القوة والبطش فكانت قوة الجيش المصري المتسلح بالإيمان والوطنية وبطولات الجندي المصري الذي عبر القناة وحطم حصون بارليف ليتعلمِّ الصهاينة لغة الخطاب وليعلم الجميع أن حرب أكتوبر المجيد قلبت الموازين وغيرت المفاهيم وبدأت المدارس والمعاهد العسكرية في العالم تدرس ما حققه المصريون، 

وسارع خبراء الاستراتيجية للاستفادة مما حققه الجندي المصري والضابط المصري خلال تخطيطهم للمعركة سواء الأسلحة المستخدمة ونوعية الجندي المصري خصوصا جندي المشاة الذي فرض نفسه في هذه المعركة رغم أن كل الدراسات قد ألغت دور الجندي المترجل مع التطور التكنولوجي وظهور الأسلحة والمعدات الحديثة وكان أبطال المقذوفات الموجهة المضادة للدبابات المسماة بالمولوتيكا والتي حصدت ودمرت المئات من دبابات ومركبات العدو الصهيوني،



 وكان الطيران المصري البسيط المتمثل في الميج 17، 19 و21 والسوخوي يبثون الرعب في الفانتوم والميراج والسكاي هوك .

وكانت معارك الدبابات المصرية تفوق الوصف وتخالف كل القوانين أمام مدرعات العدو المتقدمة وتم تدمير المئات من دبابات العدو في أروع معارك الدبابات في العالم وكانت منصات الصواريخ الثابتة والمتحركة أنشودة تصرخ وتمنع أي طائرة للعدو من الاقتراب من قناة السويس، 

وهناك رجال الصاعقة والمظلات الذين قاموا ببطولات خيالية في قطع طرق الامداد ونصب الكمائن للعدو في عمق دفاعاته وأبادوا أرتالا من مركبات ودبابات ودمروا مناطق الشئون الإدارية والقيادات، 

وهناك ملحمة رجال المهندسين العسكريين الذين قاموا بأعظم دور في الحروب الحديثة في نقل خمس فرق مصرية من الغرب إلي شرق القناة وأزالوا حقول الألغام ونصبوا كمائن م.ع للعدو في عمق قواته 

أما أبطال البحرية المصرية فكانت أعمالهم قصة رائحة تحتاج للكثير من الصفحات، حقا لقد كانت القوات المسلحة المصرية تحقق أعظم وأروع معركة أسلحة مشتركة في العالم.




والآن ونحن نحتفل بعيد تحرير سيناء أشعر بأننا في أشد الحاجة لعبور جديد يسترد فيه البعض الضمائر التي فقدها والقيم التي أهدرها والمبادئ التي تخلي عنها، نحن في حاجة إلي عبور جديد من الأنانية إلي التضحية ومن الجشع إلي القناعة ومن الحقد إلي الحب ومن المحسوبية إلي المساواة ومن الطمع إلي الزهد، في حاجة إلي عبور من تفكك الأسرة وانقسامها إلي ترابطها واتحادها.

شهر أكتوبر، سيظل محفوراً في ذاكرة كل مصري والحقيقة أن كل ما كتب وحكي من أفلام ومسلسلات وقصص وبرامج ما هو إلا قطرة في بحر انتصار أكتوبر، 
ليس قصة عبور القناة واختراق خط وحصون بارليف، ليست مجرد معركة انتصرنا فيها، ولكنها قصة كتبت ونسجت خيوطها وحروفها بدماء رجال لم يعرفوا يوما سوي الشجاعة والفداء والتضحية والبطولات.. 
قصة انصهرت فيها أصالة شعب رفض الهزيمة، قصة قدم فيها جيل كامل كثيرا من التضحيات والبطولات من أجل مستقبل وكرامة وعزة شعب بأكمله.
وتعود بي الذاكرة مرة أخري لمجموعة من الصور..



الصورة الأولي:

في إحدي أيام عام 1970 سأل صحفي جنرالاً إسرائيلياً كان رئيسا لأركان إحدي الوحدات الإسرائيلية المتمركزة شرق القناة عما يحدث لو حاول المصريون عبور القناة فقهقه الجنرال الصهيوني ورد علي الصحفي: إنني بمفردي بمدفع هاون 81مم أستطيع أن أوقف عبورهم.

الصورة الثانية:

بعد حرب يونيو 67 أجري صحفي ألماني حديثا مع موشي ديان وزير الدفاع الصهيوني وسأله هل يستطيع الجيش المصري هزيمة إسرائيل في أي حرب قادمة؟ فابتسم ديان وقال: ليس للمصريين أي فرصة.. إنهم فقط يستطيعون أن يحاربوا أفضل لو حصلوا علي طيارين ألمان ومقاتلين إسرائيليين.



الصورة الثالثة:

المقال الافتتاحي لصحيفة «جيروزاليم بوست» الإسرائيلية الصادرة في 3 أكتوبر 73 قال رئيس التحرير: إن رئاسة الأركان الإسرائيلية قد اتخذت احتياطات وإجراءات لاحتمال وقوع عمل عسكري مفاجئ، 
وفي صحيفة «معاريف» الإسرائيلية الصادرة صباح 6 أكتوبر 73 قال المحرر العسكري: إن جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي يرقب عن كثب كل ما يدور علي الجانب المصري لقناة السويس وقد اتخذت جميع الإجراءات لتفادي وقوع هجوم مفاجئ.

الصورة الرابعة:

خلال حرب الاستنزاف قمت بإحدي العمليات داخل سيناء علي الموقع الحصين الذي ستقوم كتيبتي بمهاجمته واقتحامه عند قيام المعركة لاستطلاع الموقع، وشاهدت جميع المواقع والدشم ولكن هزني شيء، 
وهو لافتة كبيرة علي مدخل الموقع الصهيوني كتب عليها بالعربية والعبرية والإنجليزية «عام 48 أخذنا فلسطين - عام 56 أخذنا شرم الشيخ - عام 67 أخذنا سيناء - عام 75 سنأخذ القاهرة».



عودة للذكريات

لقد كان أكثر المتفائلين يقدر عبور القناة بأنه سيكلف المصريين أكثر من ثلاثين ألف شهيد، وبكل فخر لم تتجاوز خسائرنا في العبور سوي 200 شهيد فقط.

في الساعة الرابعة صباح 6 أكتوبر 73 دق جرس التليفون في منزل الجنرال زعيرا، قائد المخابرات الإسرائيلية، الذي استمتع لمكالمة، ثم وضع السماعة ليتصل علي الفور بالجنرال ديان ثم الجنرال إليعازر، وخلال نصف ساعة كان الجميع في مقر القيادة مع رئيسة الوزراء جولدامائير وقد أيقنوا أن الهجوم المصري السوري سيتم الساعة السادسة مساء هذا اليوم. وفي الساعة الثانية ظهرا، وفي مكتب رئيس شعبة الاستخبات العسكرية التف المراسلون العسكريون حول الجنرال إيلي زعيرا الذي أخذ يشرح لهم الموقف، وفي تلك اللحظ دخل السكرتير الخاص له وأعطاه ورقة نظر فيها زعيرا بعجلة ثم خرج من الغرفة وهو يرد علي الصحفيين بأن كل شيء سيكون علي ما يرام.كان الهجوم المصري قد بدأ بغارات جوية مكثفة قامت بها 240 طائرة وكانت الأهداف التي كلفت بها هي تدمير ثلاثة مطارات في سيناء، وبطاريات الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات وثلاثة مواقع قيادة وسيطرة، محطات الرادر، ومراكز تجمعات المدفعية، مراكز الشئون الإدارية، مراكز الإعانة والشوشرة،



 ثم كانت تمهيدات المدفعية أكثر من 2000 مدفع من جميع الأعيرة في وقت واحد تدك مراكز القيادة والرادار والشئون الإدارية وتمركز الدبابات والموقع والدشم ثم بدأ الهجوم بعدد خمسة فرق مشاة «الفرقة السادسة والفرقة 16 والفرقة 18 بقيادة اللواء سعد مأمون قائد الجيش الثاني شمالا، والفرقة السابعة والفرقة 19 بقيادة اللواء عبدالمنعم واصل قائد الجيش الثالث جنوبا علي طول مواجهة قناة السويس 180 كم».

من بورسعيد شمالاً حتي السويس جنوبا باقتحام قناة السويس وتدمير والاستيلاء علي خط بارليف وإنشاء رءوس كباري علي الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة بعمق من 10 ـ 12كم وصد وتدمير الهجمات المضادة ثم وقفه تعبوية مع تطوير الهجوم شرقاً للاستيلاء علي خط المضايق الجبلية الاستراتيجية «الختمية ـ الجدي ـ متلا ـ رأس سدر».

وهنا تظهر عدة عوامل مهمة: مدي صعوبة التخطيط للمعركة في ظل ثوابت 
«اخطر واصعب مانع مائي في التاريخ، لما تتميز به قناة السويس من سرعة التيار، وظاهرة المد والجزر أربع مرات يوميا، ثم ساتر ترابي غير مسبوق يصل ارتفاعه علي حافة القناة من 15 ـ 20 متراً ثم هناك تخصينات خط بارليف من دشم واسلاك شائكة وحقول الغام ومواسير نابالم لمسافة 180كم طولاً وعمق 15 كم في صورة 3 خطوط دفاعية وتتوالي المعارك وينتصر الجيش لمصري ونسترد الأرض والكرامة، وكانت خاتمة المعارك تلك المعركة القانونية علي ملكيتنا منطقة طابا بسبب أهميتها الاستراتيجية حيث إنها إحدي البوبات لخليج العقبة وهي منطقة استراتيجية للدفاع عن العقبة وتتحكم في الطرق المؤدية لسيناء كما أنها تعطي بعداً استراتيجيا لميناء ايلات، ورُفع العلم المصري يوم 25 من أبريل علي كل أرض سيناء لنحتفل بهذا اليوم العظيم والحقيقة هنا أتذكر بعض الكلمات التي لها معني كبير: الحروب يصنعها «الرجال الأبطال ويجني ثمارها الانتهازيون» 

اللواء محمد حسن الصول  ..
محلل عسكري

----------


## سابرينا

اليوم نحتفل بذكرى تحرير ارض الفيرزو وليس فقط ذكرى تحرير الارض بل هى ذكرى شهدائنا الذين رواالارض بدماءهم وزرعوها بعرقهم ذكرى نجاح أمة ذكرى وأيمان شعب وأخلاص جنود يوم 25 ابريل هو كل هذا واكثر بكثير هى ذكرى معارك القوات المصرية ذكرى سلسلة انتصارت 
وهنا اتيت لكم بمعركة شدوان ومن منا لم يعرف شدوان حتى ولو كان بعيدا عن التاريخ بعيد عن السياسه فهى معركة ذات صدى ممتد على جميع الاجيال شدوان هى جزيرة صخرية منعزلة لا تزيد مساحتها على 70 كيلو متر وتقع بالقرب من مدخل خليج السويس وخليج العقبة بالبحر الأحمر، وعليها فنار لإرشاد السفن وهي تبعد عن الغردقة 35 كيلو متر وعن السويس 325 كيلو متر، وتؤمنها سرية من الصاعقة المصرية، وردار بحري.





معركة شدوان معركة دارت على ارض جزيرة شدوان معركة دارت ل 36 ساعة مستمرة معركة استطاع ان يثبت الجندى المصرى براعته فى المقاومه وايمانه بقضيته واصراره على استرداد ارضه معركة شدوان معركة حفظها التاريخ ليحفظ للجندى المصرى كرمتة وشرفه فى الدفاع عن حبيبات ارضه ليس فقط بشهادة الاعلام المصرى ولكن ايضا بشهادة الاعلام الامريكى فقد جاء على لسان الصحفى الامريكى (جاي بوشينسكي) الذى كان مصاحبا للقوات الإسرائيلية وهو مراسل لإذاعة وستنجهاوس وجريدة شيكاغو نيوز في برقية بعث بها إلى وكالة أنباء "يونايتد برس":

".. رغم أن الطائرات الإسرائيلية قصفت الجزيرة قصفا مركزا لعدة ساعات قبل محاولة انزال القوات الاسرائيلية فقد قاومت القوة المصرية مقاومة باسلة ولم يجعل الأمر سهلا للمهاجمين...
ولما تمكنت القوات الإسرائيلية من النزول على الطرف الشمالي الشرقي للجزيرة بدأت في محاولة لتثبيط عزيمة القوات المصرية بأن أذاعت نداءات متكررة بالميكروفون تدعو القوة المصرية للإستسلام وأنه لا فائدة من المقاومة ، وكان رد المصريين على هذا النداء بقذائف مركزة من المدافع تنصب فوق الجنود الإسرائيليين من كل جانب..
لقد شاهدت بطولات من الجنود المصريين لن أنساها ما حييت:
جندي مصري يقفز من خندقه ويحصد بمدفعه الرشاش قوة من الإسرائيليين، وظل يضرب إلى أن نفذت آخر طلقة معه، ثم أستشهد بعد ان قتل عددا كبيرا من جنود العدو وأصاب عشرات بجراح..
إن القوات الإسرائيلية التى كانت تتلقى مساعدة مستمرة من طائرات الهليكوبتر لم تكن تتقدم الا ببطء شديد للغاية تحت وطأة المقاومة المصرية ولم يكن أى موقع مصري يتوقف عن الضرب إلا عندما ينتهي ما عنده من ذخيرة.
وحين انتهت ذخيرة أحد المواقع وكان به جنديان آسرهما الإسرائيليون ثم طلبوا من أحدهما أن يذهب الى مبنى صغير قرب فنار الجزيرة ليقنع من فيه بالتسليم ثم عاد الجندي المصري ليقول لهم انه وجد المبنى خاليا .. وعلى الفور توجه إلى المبنى ضابط اسرائيلي ومعه عدد من الجنود لإحتلال المبنى وماكادوا يدخلون الى المبنى حتى فوجئوا بالنيران تنهال عليهم من مدفع رشاش يحمله ضابط مصري، وقد قتل في هذه العملية الضابط الإسرائيلي وبعض الجنود الذين كانوا معه اما الضابط المصري البطل الشجاع فقد أصيب بعد أن تكاثر عليه جنود العدو..
وفي موقع آخر خرج جنديان متظاهرين بالتسليم، وحين تقدمت قوة إسرائيلية للقبض عليهما فوجئت بجندي مصري ثالث يبرز فجأة من الموقع بمدفعه الرشاش فيقتل 5 جنود ويصيب عدد من الإسرائيليين".

والاسرائلين أنفسهم فقد جاء على لسان رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي(( حاييم بارليف)) أن الجنود المصريين يتصدون بقوة للقوات الإسرائيلية ويقاتلون بضراوة شبرا فشبرا فلإحتفاظ بالجزيرة بأي ثمن.







ففى يناير 1970 وخاصة ليلة 21 و22 قامت القوات الجوية والبحرية للعدو الاسرائيلى بتوجيه العدوان للجزيرة شدوان برا وبحرا فقد كانت المعركة داءره بين كتيبة المظلات الإسرائيلية وسرية الصاعقة المصريةوكان القصف شديد على الجزيرة حيث كان العضو يقوم بمهاجمة قواتنا بطائرات الفانتوم وسكاي هوك الأمريكية الصنعورغم أصابت القوات الاسرائليه لبعض قوربنا الا ان قوتنا الجوية كانت تتصدى له واسقطت له عدة طائرتان احدهما من طيراز(( ميراج)) والثانية من طراز(( سكاى هوك )) كما انه كانت توجد خسائر فادحة في الأفراد لا تقل عن ثلاثين بين قتيل ورغم ذلك لم يعلن العدو الاسرائيلى عن بسالة قوتنا وتصدى الجزيرة الا فى عصر يوم السبت ( اليوم الثانى للقتال ) أعلن ان القتال مازال مستمرا على ارض الجزيره رغم انه فى اليوم الاول اعلن انه لا يوجدمقاومة وأكبر دليل على شراسة المعركة استمرار القتال على مدار 36 ساعة استطاعة قوتنا منع العدو من الإقتراب من القطاع الذى يتركز فيه الرادار البحري على الجزيرةوالانسحاب الكامل للكتيبة الإسرائيلية من الأجزاء التى أحتلهتا في الجزيرة. 
وهكذا انتهت معركة شدوان

----------


## atefhelal

*تنبهت لهذا الموضوع الهام الذى طرحه الأخ الفاضل "الإسكندرانى" عاشق مصر عن طريق الصدفة ... فخشيت أن يفوتنى شرف المشاركة والإضافة حتى ولو كانت على عجل .. وأعتذر بشدة لإستخدامى عبارة "على عجل" .. لأن جلال الموضوع وعظمته لايستحق العجلة والإستعجال من أحد ، ولكنى أجد تعويضا مجزيا عن ذلك ماقام به الإسكندرانى من طرح وعرض وجهد مميز يستحق خالص التقدير والإحترام ...*

*أحببت أن أقول كمعاصر ومشارك لبعض تفاصيل تلك المرحلة العظيمة : أن إعادة تشكيل وبناء القوات المسلحة من جديد بعد يونيو 1967 ، وحرب الإستنزاف ، وبناء قواعد الصواريخ واستكمال منظومة الدفاع الجوى عن سماء مصر كلها بما فيها عشرة كيلومترات شرق قناة السويس والتى انتهت عام 1970 قبل وفاة عبد الناصر بحوالى ثلاثة شهور ... إضافة إلى إعادة الثقة للمقاتل المصرى بالنصر .. والرعاية الخاصة بالمجندين والإهتمام بمشاكلهم الإجتماعية والأسرية وخاصة المكلفين منهم بواجب عمليات على الجبهة فى مواجهة العدو ، ومساهمة القطاع العام (الذى تم بيعه حاليا بأبخس الأسعار) بنصيب كبير فى المجهود الحربى ... كل ذلك كان تمهيدا ضروريا وغاية فى الأهمية للتحضير على أعلى مستوى من المسئولية لتحقيق النصر العسكرى المجيد فى أكتوبر 1973 .*

*كان لى الشرف أن أكون مشاركا كضابط صغير مكلف بواجب عمليات على الجبهة وببعض عمليات الكمائن والعبور الإستطلاعية شرق قناة السويس خلال حرب الإستنزاف ، وكان من بين تلك العمليات عملية كبرى تشكلت بصفة رئيسية من مجموعتين من رجال الصاعقة الأبطال لإقتحام نقطتين قويتين للعدو على خط بارليف فى مواجهة جزيرة البلاح .. ونجحت المجموعتان فى احتلال النقطتين وقتل المدافعين عنها من الأعداء وإنزال العلم الإسرائيلى ورفع العلم المصرى على النقطتين ... وكنت مشاركا فى تلك العملية كقائد لأحد الكمائن من أربعة جنود على طريق من طرق إمداد النقطتين لمنع أى إمداد للعدو لتلك النقطتين أثناء عملية الإقتحام ، ولكن لم يمر على هذا الطريق أحد طوال 24 ساعة هى الوقت الكلى لكل العملية فزرعت ألغاما كشرك خداعى على هذا الطريق قبل تنفيذ الأمر بالعودة مع تمام المهمة .. وفى مثل هذه العمليات كان يخرج المشاركون فيها من تشكيلاتهم الصغيرة ويقودهم من الضفة الغربية قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى وكان فى هذا الوقت اللواء عبد المنعم خليل حفظه الله (مازال حيا أطال الله عمره ) .*
*هذه الفترة .. من يونيو 1967 وحتى نهاية عام 1970 هى فترة هامة جدا وبها تفاصيل كثيرة مشرفة ، وكانت تمهيدا ضروريا للتجهيز لحرب أكتوبر ولإعادة الثقة بالنصر ولتقوية الإيمان بضرورة الثأر لكرامة مصر ولشهداء مصر ... وتوضح تلك الفترة أن الشعب كله كان ممثلا فى تلك المرحلة الحاسمة من تاريخ مصر بنسبة لاتقل عن 95% على جبهة القتال من المجندين ضباطا وجنودا ، والباقى وهو لايزيد عن 5% كان من الضباط العاملين والجنود والصف المتطوعين ... وساهم المجندون مساهمات فعالة فى تلك المرحلة .. فعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن الذى خرج بفكرة فتح الثغرات فى الساتر الترابى بمضخات المياه كان مهندسا مجندا حديث التخرج لم يذكره أحد سوى الفريق الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة القائد الفعلى بحكم منصبه لمعركة حرب أكتوبر المجيدة .*

----------


## سوما

في الخامس والعشرين من ابريل عام 1982 قام الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك برفع العلم المصري فوق شبه جزيرة سيناء بعد استعادتها كاملة من المحتل الإسرائيلي

بالطبع كان هذا هو المشهد الأخير في سلسة طويلة من الصراع المصري الإسرائيلي انتهى باستعادة الأراضي المصرية كاملة بعد انتصار كاسح للسياسة والعسكرية المصرية 

لم تبدأ الملحمة المصرية في السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 ، بل بدأت منذ عام 1968 مع انطلاق حرب الاستنزاف التي نقلت الإستراتيجية المصرية من مرحلة الصمود إلى مرحلة الردع 



وقد كانت حرب الاستنزاف تمثل ضرورة عسكرية ملخصها ان الجيش المصرى و ان كان فى هذه المرحلة لا يستطيع استعادة سيناء ولكنه يستطيع كسر معنويات إسرائيل بواسطة الاستنزاف 

وتستمر مشاهد البطولة حتى تنتهى عام 1973 بحرب العبور المجيدة حيث تجلت أعظم ملاحم الشجاعة والفداء في حرب خاضتها مصر كلها قلبا وقالبا فى مواجهة إسرائيل ، فقد تزلزل الكيان الصهيوني وقضت مصر علي أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يقهر‏..‏ باقتحامها لقناة السويس اكبر مانع مائي واجتياحها لكامل نقاط خط بارليف‏..‏ واستيلائها خلال ساعات قليلة علي الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس بكل نقاطها وحصونها‏..‏ ثم إدارتها لقتال شرس في عمق الضفة الشرقية وعلي الضفة الغربية للقناة‏




فبعد مرورخمس و ثلاثون عاما على انتصار القوات المصرية على القوات الإسرائيلية فى حرب أكتوبر 73 بات واضحا أن الهزيمة الإعلامية التى لاقتها إسرائيل أثناء وبعد حرب أكتوبر 1973، كانت تعادل حجم هزيمتها العسكرية فى جبهات القتال.. كما تعادل هزيمتها السياسية قبيل وأثناء وبعد حرب أكتوبر، وكان تخبط أجهزة الإعلام والدعاية الإسرائيلية أثناء الأيام الأولى من الحرب انما يعكس تخبط القيادة الاسرائيلية العليا، وقصورها فى ميدان القتال..وهو ما أكده الكثير من خبراء الإعلام فى أوروبا والولايات المتحدة آنذاك.. فكما يقول أحد خبراء الدعاية والحرب النفسية الأمريكيين..أن الإسرائيليين لا يحبون سماع الحقيقة إذا كانت تصور أنباءا غير سارة، وأنه توجد نظرية إسرائيلية تقول أن الإسرائيلى لا يحب سماع الأنباء السيئة حتى ولو كانت صحيحة..!! ولذا قامت أجهزة الإعلام الإسرائيلية بالتعاون مع قيادات الجيش بإخفاء الحقائق عن الشعب الإسرائيلى ولاسيما فى الأسبوع الأولى من الحرب..!! وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة التى تؤكد ذلك.. فبعد اجتياح القوات المصرية لخط بارليف.. لم تعلن إسرائيل عن تحطيم هذا الخط، بل ظلت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية تذيع تصريحات لبعض الجنرالات يؤكدون فيها القضاء على المصريين فى غضون ساعات وليست أيام!!، وأيضا صرح موشى ديان وبعده دافيد اليعازر بأنهم "سيكسروا أعناق الجيوش المصرية" ويعطوها درسا لن ينسى.. وهذه التصريحات كانت أثناء اقتحام القوات المصرية لكامل حصون خط بارليف.. والغريب أنه على الرغم من زيارة المراسلين الأجانب لتلك الحصون بعدما استولت عليها القوات المصرية..



إلا أن إسرائيل اصرت على أن هناك مراكز حصنة لم تسلم..!! والمثال الأخيرة من بين مئات الأمثلة هو تخبط الدعاية الإسرائيلية بالنسبة لسلاح الجو الإسرائيلى الذى لا يقهر، والذراع الطويلة لها والتى تعاقب بواسطته أى دولة عربية إذا شاءت...فقد كانت طائرات هذا السلاح تتساقط كأوراق الخريف.. وكان طياروا إسرائيل ما بين قتيل أو أسير، أو تحت أوامر مشددة بعدم الاقتراب من حائط الصواريخ المصرى.. أى أنه كان فى الحقيقة بلا أى فاعلية قتالية..مما جعل بلبلة الشعب فى إسرائيل تزداد وروحه المعنوية تصل لأسوأ أحوالها وذلك بسبب الصمت الرهيب الذى أحاطت به 




أكتوبر فى عيون الغرب..

جاءت الدراسة النهائية عن حرب السادس من أكتوبر والتى قام بها مجموعة من العسكريين وأساتذة الاستراتيجيات والتاريخ "بمعهد الدراسات الاستراتيجية البريطانى" لتؤكد ما يلى وبالحرف الواحد..



"لقد نجحت مصر فى الوصول إلى أهدافها السياسية عن طريق استخدام قواتها المسلحة، ولهذا فإن العرب هذه المرة قد كسبوا أول حرب ضد إسرائيل..عسكريا..لتحقيق هدف العمليات الحربية.. وسياسيا وهو الهدف الرئيسى لهذه الحرب..ورغم أن هناك بعض التحيز الواضح فى هذه الدراسات إلا أنها تكشف إلى حد كبير عن ذهول المراقبين العسكريين لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وذلك بالنسبة للأحداث السريعة التى تعاقبت منذ الساعة الثانية بعد ظهر السادس من أكتوبر أى ساعة الصفر المصرية.. وانتهت هذه الدراسات بالنتيجة التالية.. "الإسرائيليون أدركوا ولأول مرة كم هى باهظة تكاليف الحرب من أرواح البشر، وكذلك أدركوا أنهم لا يتحملون حرب استنزاف طويلة نظرا لأنهم يعتمدون على الولايات المتحدة بشكل متزايد، وأكدت الدراسة أن عامل الزمن لم يعد فى صالح تل أبيب، والمثير أن إسرائيل نفسها قد توصلت إلى هذه النتيجة أيضا..واختتمت الدراسة بالجملة الآتية "إن حرب أكتوبر أكدت أن سياسة إسرائيل القائمة على إمتلاك الرادع العسكرى قد أثبتت فشلها الكامل"...، ويؤكد تقرير استراتيجى لحلف الأطلنطى عن حرب أكتوبر على أن ثمة ثلاث معارك انتصرت فيها القوات المصرية مما حدد مصير حرب أكتوبر1973




معركة السرية المطلقة والتى سبقت الإعداد للهجوم المصرى.. فلقد كانت النتيجة لهذه السرية المطلقة هى بروز عنصر المفاجأة لإسرائيل.. والمفاجأة نفسها كما أعلنت رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل آنذاك كانت أحد أهم أسباب القصور والخسائر الكثيرة لهم أى أنها كانت سبب هزيمتهم..

-     معركة عبور قناة السويس، وتحطيم خط بارليف واستيلاء القوات المصرية عليه وهو ما حدد هدف العملية العسكرية بتحرير الأرض المحتلة، وقد وصف هذا التقرير عملية العبور العظيمة بأنها أدت إلى ارتباك القيادة الإسرائيلية وتخبطها فى إصدار القرارات، وبالتالى الخسائر الكبيرة فى القتلى والجرحى والأسرى وأيضا فى المعدات..



-    معركة الدبابات الكبرى فى سيناء والتى أطلق عليها تقرير حلف الأطلنطى "أكبر المعارك للمدرعات عرفتها الحروب

ولعل هذه المعارك الثلاث وإبداع الجندى المصرى فى صياغتها كانت ضمن أهم وأبرز العوامل التى جعلت من حرب أكتوبر أسطورة فى سجلات التاريخ‏



قصة جندى مصرى من أبطال الذين ساهموا فى كتابة حرب أكتوبر

هناك كثيرا من الذكريات فى قلوب مئات الألأف من الجنود الذين خاضوا اخر حروب مصر واشدها منذ الفراعنة واخشى انها سوف تموت معنا و لا يعلم أحدا شيئا عنها ـ عبد الله المصرى

رفع درجة الاستعداد "حالة أولى عمليات"

قبل بدء الحرب بعدة أيام شعرنا بأن شئ ما سيحدث فى القريب العاجل فقد صدر الامر برفع درجة الاستعداد إلى "حالة أولى عمليات" أى الحالة القصوى وهذا يعنى قتال واختفت طائرات التدريب من شاشات الرادار لنصبح مطلقى اليد وبدأنا نعد أنفسنا للرحيل الى الجبهة

سنقاتل .... سنقاتل .... الله أكبر



فى يوم السادس من أكتوبر إندلع القتال إنه يوم الثأر وتحرير الأرض و الذى كنا ننتظره بفارغ الصبر وبدأ جنود الكتيبة 14 ثائرين ... ماذا نفعل هنا ؟!! إن مكاننا هناك على الجبهة و اجتمع قائد الكتيبة بنا و قال نحن فى إنتظار الأوامر و فعلا وصل الأمر و كان سرورا عظيما سوف يكون لنا شرف الدفاع عن مصر و تحرير الارض و دخول التاريخ وبدأ الجنود يهتفون سنقاتل....سنقاتل... الله أكبر ... الله أكبر

تم فك الكتيبة فى لمح البصر ووضعها على القطار المخصص لنا و المتجه إلى الجبهة و بدأ يطوى الطريق فى سرعة و كانت له الأولوية فقد كانت تقف جميع القطارات الأخرى لتفسح له الطريق وكان يتم تغيير القاطرة له بسرعة و وصل الى محطة "طنطا" على ما أذكر ليلا و كانت وجهتنا سرية ولم نكن نعلم من أى مكان سوف ندخل الجبهة ثم أتجه الى مدينة " المنصورة " و تم إنزال المعدات و علمنا أننا سوف نكمل الطريق بواسطة عرباتنا

فى الصباح حدث اشتباك بين قواعد الصواريخ المحيطة بمدينة " المنصورة " و طائرات العدو وتم إسقاط عددا منها و فى المساء بدأ التحرك فى اتجاه " دمياط " و منها الى " بورسعيد ". لا أستطيع أن أنسى ابدا المصريين البسطاء من فلاحينا الذين خرجوا على طول الطريق من المنصورة حتى دمياط يقذفون لنا كل ما يملكون من حلوى و طعام حتى البصل و الفجل والجرجير والدعوات من كل فم الله معكم.. الله معكم... و نحن على عرباتنا "بشدة " القتال لقد شعرت أن مصر كلها أسرة واحدة

وفي يوم ‏25‏ إبريل‏1982‏ تم تحرير كل شبر من سيناء فيما عدا الشبر الأخير ممثلا في مشكلة طابا التي أوجدتها إسرائيل في آخر أيام انسحابها من سيناء‏ ، وقد استغرقت المعركة الدبلوماسية لتحرير هذه البقعة سبع سنوات من الجهد الدبلوماسي المكثف‏..‏ وانتهت باسترداد الشبر الأخير من أرض سيناء‏,‏ ورفع عليه الرئيس حسني مبارك علم مصر في مارس‏1989‏ بعد إزالة الوجود الإسرائيلي من المنطقة‏ ، لتكتمل مسيرة نضال شعب دامت خمسة عشر عاما‏




أكتوبر و ما بعد النصر 

توقف القتال تماما يوم ‏28‏ أكتوبر ‏1973 بعدما أدركت إسرائيل انها خسرت المعركة وان الجيش المصري متمسك بمواقعه التي حررها من إسرائيل ووافقت إسرائيل على قبول وقف إطلاق النار والدخول فورا في مباحثات عسكرية للفصل بين القوات‏‏ لتبدأ مراحل المفاوضات من خيمة الأمم المتحدة في الكيلو‏101‏ طريق القاهرة ـ السويس‏ وهي المسيرة التى استمرتا حتى التحرير الكامل للأرض  [حرب أكتوبر ]



ولقد شهدت عملية الانسحاب من سيناء ثلاث مراحل أساسية‏ حسبما ذكر الدكتور طه المجدوب فى مقاله بجريدة الأهرام حيث مثلت المرحلة الأولي النتيجة العملية المباشرة للحرب‏..‏ والتي انتهت في عام‏1975‏ بتحرير‏8000‏ كم‏ مربع‏ ، وتحقيق أوضاع عسكرية تمثل سلاما عسكريا بين الطرفين‏

وقد تم خلال هذه المرحلة استرداد منطقة المضايق الإستراتيجية وحقول البترول الغنية علي الساحل الشرقي لخليج السويس‏،‏ ثم نفذت المرحلتان الثانية والثالثة في إطار معاهدة السلام‏(1979‏ ـ‏1982) 

وتضمنت المرحلة الثانية انسحابا كاملا من خط العريش‏ - رأس محمد‏ والتي انتهت في يناير‏1980 وتم خلالها تحرير‏32000‏ كم‏ مربع‏ من سيناء ليصبح اجمالي الأراضي المحررة‏40000‏ كم‏ مربع‏ وتمثل ثلثي مساحة سيناء‏

أما المرحلة الثالثة والأخيرة‏..‏ فقد أتمت خلالها إسرائيل الانسحاب إلي خط الحدود الدولية الشرقية لمصر‏..‏ وتحرير‏21000‏ كم‏‏ مربع من سيناء‏



سيناء بعد التحرير   

بمجرد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية للانسحاب في يناير‏1980..‏ انطلقت القيادة المصرية نحو تعمير الجزء الذي تم تحريره في سيناء‏‏ أكثر من‏65%‏ من مساحة سيناء‏ ، وبدأت مشروعات ربطه بوادي النيل والعمل علي تحويل سيناء الي منطقة إستراتيجية متكاملة تمثل درع مصر الشرقية‏



ومن أجل ذلك تمت اعادة تقسيم سيناء اداريا الي محافظتين‏..‏ بعد أن كانت محافظة واحدة‏‏ فقسمت الي محافظة شمال سيناء ومحافظة جنوب سيناء‏ فيما انضمت شريحة من سيناء شرق قناة السويس بعرض‏20‏ كيلو مترا الي محافظات القناة الثلاث‏:‏ بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس‏..‏ تأكيدا لارتباط سيناء بوادي النيل‏..‏ حيث لم تعد القناة تمثل حاجزا إداريا يعزل شبه جزيرة سيناء عن وادي النيل‏

وبدأ تنفيذ العمليات الكبري لتحقيق الربط الجغرافي بين وادي النيل وسيناء عبر قناة السويس‏،‏ فأنشئ نفق أحمد حمدي شمال السويس‏..‏ ليمر تحت القناة ويربط غربها بشرقها برا‏..‏ كما شقت ترعة السلام جنوب بورسعيد إلي سيناء لكي تروي بمياه النيل ما يقرب من نصف مليون فدان في شمال سيناء‏

وفي إطار الخطة القومية لإعادة تعمير سيناء والتي ستستمر حتي عام‏2017..‏ استكملت عملية الربط العضوي بإنشاء جسرين فوق القناة هما‏:‏ الكوبري المعلق جنوب القنطرة وكوبري الفردان المتحرك للسكك الحديدية فضلا عن مد خط السكة الحديد بين الإسماعيلية ورفح ويبلغ طوله‏217‏ كيلو مترا‏

وبعد .. فمن حق مصر ان تفخر بدماء أبنائها الطاهرة والتي سالت من اجل تحرير أراضيها وصون كرامتها .. فلنرفع رؤوسنا عاليا احتفالا بهذا اليوم العظيم.

----------


## شعاع من نور

من بطولات حرب الإستنزاف




معركة الكتيبة 26


بدأت وقائع تلك المعركة فى يونيو عام 1969 حينما كلفت الكتيبة 26 مشاة بالاغارة على النقطة 149 بالشط وهى نقطة حصينة كانت ضمن خط بارليف أنشأها العدو الاسرائيلى على تلة مشرفة ومسيطرة على قناة السويس وعلى الأرض حولها، وتضم 11مصطبة للدبابات وتتمركز فها فصيلة مشاة ومعها 8 رشاشات نصف بوصة و12 مدفعا ودبابتين وعربتين للصواريخ أرض –أرض.
 وبدأت الكتيبة تخطط لتنفيذ هذه المهمة والسعى للحصول على كافة المعلومات عن العدو الاسرائيلى فى تلك النقطة، وتم تدعيم الكتيبة بكافة وسائل الدعم وتم تجهيز موقع مشابه للنقطة 149، وتم وضع خطة التدريب بعد تجميع المعلومات عن تلك النقطة الحقيقية من خلال دفع دورية استطلاع خفيفة من ضابطين وثلاثة صف ضباط حيث عبرت ليلا قناة السويس وبصحبتها أجهزة تصوير، وتم تصوير النقطة نهارا لرصد كل المداخل والمخارج ونظام الحراسة والدشم والفتحات المتواجدة على الجانب الشرقى للنقطة، ثم عادت الدورية ليلا تحت حماية نيران المدفعية المصرية بعد نجاحها فى تحقيق المطلوب منها..



وبعد انتهاء التدريب صدرت الأوامر للكتيبة 26 بالانتقال والانضمام إلى اللواء الثامن بالجيش الثالث، ثم صدرت لها الأوامر بالإستعداد ثم التأهيل إلى أن صدرت لها الأوامر بسرعة التحرك يوم 24أبريل عام 1970 لمنطقة عند علامة الكيلو 109 طريق السويس/ القاهرة وكانت قوة هذه الاغارة عبارة عن سرية مشاة مدعمة وفصيلة مشاة باجمالى 150 جنديا و8 ضباط، وكان قائد هذه القوة الملازم أول ناجى عيد، وقادة مجموعات الاقتحام على الترتيب ملازم أول محمد عثمان وملازم حمدى سالم وملازم أول حسام البربرى وملازم عبد المجيد قنديل بالاضافة إلى قائد مجموعة الستر والتأمين وعزل النقطة 149 الملازم أول سيد أمين ومعه الملازم سلامة سفراوى.. وقد تم دعم عناصر الاقتحام بالقواذف الصاروخية "آر – بى – جى"المضادة للدبابات وقاذفات اللهب.. وفى صباح يوم 16 أبريل تم عرض قوة الاغارة على هيئة "تفتيش حرب" للتأكد من تمام الاستعداد، وفى الخامسة مساء يوم 26أبريل تم عمل عشاء جماعى لجميع الضباط والصف والجنود المشاركين فى هذه العملية..وفى تمام السابعة من مساء ذلك اليوم تحركت قوة الاغارة فى منطقة التجمع الأمامية بالكيلو 19 إلى منطقة النزول على الترعة الحلوة الموازية لقناة السويس والتى تبعد عنها حوالى 400متر، وتم فى هذه المنطقة استلام وتجهيز وسائل العبور واختبارها، وذلك استعدادا للتقدم للمنطقة الابتدائية وللهجوم وهى المنطقة التى تعد الساتر الترابى لقواتنا تحركت قيادة الوحدة فى سيارة "جيب"ومعها ضابطا الاستطلاع والاشارة، وسارت خلفها قوة الاغارة، وبمجرد الوصول إلى المنطقة الابتدائية للهجوم قام رئيس عمليات الكتيبة بصحبة ضابطى الاستطلاع والاشارة بالتقدم نحو الساتر الترابى لقواتنا ولفتح نقطة ملاحظة الكتيبة.. وفى تمام العاشرة والنصف صدرت الأوامر للضفادع البشرية المصرية بالنزول إلى القناة وذلك لربط الحبال بين الضفتين مما يسهل سرعة اقتحام القناة بواسطة مجموعات الاقتحام وأيضا ربط القوارب على الشاطئ البعيد لسرعة الارتداد بعد تنفيذ المهمة.. وبعد ذلك تقدم أفراد المجموعات حاملين قواربهم إلى خط الابحار فى القناة ثم أنزلوا قواربهم فى المياه ونزلوا على الشاطئ وتسلقوا الساتر الترابى (خط بارليف) واندفعوا إلى داخل النقطة الحصينة 149، وفى خلال 45 دقيقة فقط استطاع رجال الكتيبة 26 السيطرة على النقطة بعدما دمروا ثلاثة دبابات وبلدوزر.. وبعد نجاح قوة الاغارة فى مهمتها صدرت لها الأوامر بالارتداد للضفة الغربية من القناة، وبدأت بالفعل مجموعات الاقتحام فى عبور القناة إلى خط العودة تحت نيران قوات العدو والتى كانت موجهة من النقطة 148 التى تبعد عن النقطة 149 بحوالى 400 متر تقريبا، وهو ما لم يشكل عائقا كبيرا لعودة رجال الكتيبة 26 الذين استطاعوا عبور القناة قبل حرب أكتوبر بثلاثة سنوات ونصف مما كان له الأثر الايجابى بين أفراد القوات المسلحة المصرية الذين تأكدوا من أن ما وراء خط بارليف ليست أسلحة أسطورية ولا جيش لا يقهر..
 وبعد تمام تنفيذ المهمة تم حصر الخسائر التى أصابت أفراد الكتيبة 26فكانت استشهاد الملازم أول محمد عثمان وخمسة ضباط صف وجندى بالاضافة إلى إصابة 32 فرد، وهو عدد قليل بالنسبة لحجم قوة الاغارة التى كانت 158 ضابطا وصف وجندى..






ويومها أذاع راديو إسرائيل أن كتيبة مشاة مصرية مكونة من (800) جندى أغارت على شط القناة..!!

----------


## سابرينا



----------


## لمسه

*



¨¨™¤ أكبر من الكلمات¤™¨¨

تحية إلى أصحاب الكلمات السامية
والعقول النيّرة
تحية لكل صاحب وصاحبة كلمة موزونة
صادقة ، ومقروءة 

تحيه الى كل من ساهم بهذه الملحمه العظيمه

تحيه الى صاحب الملحمه انت ايها النادر استاذنا 

اسكندرانى

تحيه لكم جميعا على المجهود الجبار الراقى



بحبك يامصرصورتك 
محفورة بين جفوني 
وهي نور عيوني 
قلبي
ينادي قلبك
وروحي
تنادي روحك 
كياني 
كله يهتف بإسمك 
ينادي بمحبتك 
يصرخ   ويقول بحبك 
يــــــــــامــــــــــصـــــــر







هـذا هـو الحب
 لمسـه من الـوفــا و العـطـــا
 لــذا يجب أن يعطـى التقـديــر اللائق بــه 




اختكو لمسه 
*
[/QUOTE]

----------


## غادة جاد

معركة الطالية

تعتبر معركة الطالية من أهم المعارك التي خاضتها قواتنا المسلحة 
خلال اقتحامها لخط بارليف ، ففي هذه المعركة تكبد العدو 75 دبابة 
منها دباباتان سليمتان ، و4 مركبات مجنزرة إضافة إلى عدد كبير
 من القتلى والجرحى والأسرى.

أظهرت معركة الطالية الشجاعة والبسالة التي يتميز بها 
الجندي المصري وثباته في أحلك الظروف حيث حاول العدو
 القيام بعدة هجمات مضادة لاسترداد هذا الموقع الحيوي بالتعاون
 مع قواته الجوية التي قامت بغارات عنيفة وصلت إلى
 96 طلعة جوية في اليوم الواحد .
ولكن رد قواتنا الباسلة كان خير دليل على شجاعة وحنكة الجندي المصري .




*** منطقة الطالية ***

هي تبة رملية تصلح لسير جميع أنواع المركبات وتمتد من الغرب
 إلى الشرق وتقع على مسافة 7 كيلو مترات من شرق القناة ،
 وترتفع حوالي 49 متر فوق سطح الأرض 
ويمكن منها المراقبة والسيطرة على الطريق الأوسط .
ومن الشرق تشرف على الهيئات حتى جبل حبيطة وجنوبا حتى
 تل سلام والدفرسوار وقرية الجلاء .
ولأهميتها فقد اعتبرها العدو الهيئة الحاكمة في منطقة شرق 
التمساح واتخذها مركزا للقيادة في هذا القطاع .


سير المعركة 


بدأت معارك الاستيلاء على موقع الطالية في اليوم الأول للقتال
 ( 6 أكتوبر ) بعد أن تحرك احتياطي العدو الموجود بها لإيقاف
 هجوم وحدات الفرقة 16 مشاة القائمة بالعبور لكنه فشل ،
 ودمرت قواتنا له 4 دبابات وعربة مجنزرة ، وتابعت مهمتها 
واستولت احدى وحدات الفرقة على التبة ، وقام العدو بهجوم 
مضاد لمحاولة الاسترداد لكنه فشل للمرة الثانية .
وبعد عبور القوة الرئيسية لمنطقة الطالية حاول الإسرائيليون
 الالتفات حول مؤخرة اللواء ولكن إحدى السرايا استطاعت
 تدمير دبابة له فارتد قبل أن يصل للموقع.
وفي يوم 9 أكتوبر حاول العدو القيام بعملية اختراق لرأس كوبري
 الفرقة مع التركيز المدفعي والطيران ونجح في اختراق جزئي 
غير أن الوحدات استمرت تقاتل العدو حتى تم رده إلى الشرق .
ونجحت دبابة من دباباته باستخدام ستارة كثيفة من الدخان في
 الوصول إلى جنوب الطالية محاولة اقتحام التبة غير أن قواتنا
 تشبثت بالأرض وتم أسر جنديين وقتل باقي أفراد القوة .
ومع أخر ضوء في يوم 14 أكتوبر نجحت إحدى سرايا دبابات 
العدو في الوصول إلى جنوب الطالية ولكنها فوجئت بكمين مصري
 محكم دبر له دبابتين وأرغمت باقي القوة على الارتداد مما
 جعلها تهرب إلى طريق مخالف للذي أتت منه وتقع في حقل 
ألغام تسبب في تدمير 6 دبابات وفرت الدباباتان الباقيتان .
وخلال الفترة من 14 إلى 21 أكتوبر أصبح موقع الطالية
 هو الشوكة التي تهدد قوات العدو ومعداته المتجهة إلى
 الدفرسوار لأنها هي الهيئة الحاكمة والمسيطرة على قطاع 
اختراقه في تل سلام والدفرسوار وقرية الجلاء .


وعندما فقد العدو السيطرة قرر الاستيلاء على منطقة الطالية
 بأي شكل من الأشكال .
واعتباراً من يوم 21 أكتوبر قام بقصف نيراني متواصل وتركيز 
ضربات الطيران والهجوم بلواء مدرع وركزت كتيبة الدبابات 
من قوة اللواء على هجومها في اتجاه الموقع ، وقامت مجموعة
 مدفعية الجيش المصري من الضفة الغربية من القناة بصد 
وتدمير كتيبة دبابات العدو وكبدتها 20 دبابة وأوقفت هجومها .


 يعود الفضل في سرعة تدمير الدبابات المعادية المتقدمة للتبة 
إلى حسن تصرف الضباط والجنود وخاصة أفراد المشاة المسلحين 
بالقنابل اليدوية المضادة للدبابات والرماة من أطقم المركبات المدرعة الذين حققوا مفاجأة للعدو بحسن اخفائهم لمركباتهم ودقة توجيه النيران .





وعقب هذه المعركة المجيدة قال أحد الأسرى أنه تم تبليغه من قبل 
قيادته أنه لن يقابل بأي مقاومة وان مهمته هي أسهل مهمة يكلف 
بها جندي خلال معركة .
واستطرد قائلا : لقد خدعني قائدي .

----------


## اسكندرانى

ولاد مصر 
لشاعر الدنوب الازرق 
عصام علم الدين 




إحـنـَا ولاد مـصـر ومـِن شـَمـسـَهـا

بـَشـرتـنـَا سـَمـَار

إحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر بـِنـكـتـِبـلـَهـَا

دواويـن أشــعـار

إحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر وبـنـحـِبـَهـَا

بـلـِيـل ونـهـَار

إحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر ومـِيـن زَيـهـَا

بـَلـد الأحـرار

إحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر وبـيـنـَا بـَدإت

تـَواريـخ وزمـَان

وإحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر الـلـِي إتـرسـمـِّت

بـأجـمـَل ألـوان

إحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر ولـِيـهـَا شـِهـدِّت

كـُل الأديـَان

وإحـنـَا ولاد مـَصـر الـلـِي إتـذَكـرت

جـوَه الـقــُرآن

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

البيانات العسكرية المصرية 
الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة المصرية 




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (1)
الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قام العدو الساعة الواحدة والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم بمهاجمة قواتنا بمنطقتي الزعفرانة والسخنة بخليج السويس بواسطة تشكيلات من قواته الجوية عندما كانت بعض من زوارقه البحرية تقترب من الساحل الغربي للخليج، وتقوم قواتنا حالياً بالتصدي للقوات المغيرة.[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (2) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1425 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رداً على العدوان الغادر الذي قام به العدو ضد قواتنا في كل من مصر وسوريا يقوم حالياً بعض من تشكيلاتنا الجوية بقذف قواعد للعدو وأهدافه العسكرية في الأراضي المحتلة[/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (3) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1502 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلحاقاً للبيان رقم (2) نفذت قواتنا الجوية مهاماً بنجاح وأصابت مواقع العدو إصابات مباشرة وعادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة عدا طائرة واحدة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (4) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1507 

الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حاولت قوات معادية الاستيلاء على جزء من أراضينا غرب القناة وقد تصدت لها قواتنا البرية وقامت بهجوم مضاد ناجح ضدها بعد قصفات مركزة من مدفعيتنا على النقط القوية المعادية ثم قامت بعض من قواتنا باقتحام قناة السويس مطاردة للعدو إلى الضفة الشرقية في بعض مناطقها وما زال الاشتباك مستمراً[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (5) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1600 

الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نجحت قواتنا في اقتحام قناة السويس في قطاعات عديدة واستولت على نقط العدو القوية بها ورفع علم مصر على الضفة الشرقية للقناة. 

كما قامت القوات المسلحة السورية باقتحام مواقع العدو في مواجهتها وحققت نجاحاً مماثلاً في قطاعات مختلفة[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (6) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1640 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نتيجة لنجاح قواتنا في عبور قناة السويس قام العدو بدفع قواته الجوية بأعداد كبيرة فتصدت لها مقاتلاتنا واشتبكت معه في معارك عنيفة وقد أسفرت المعارك عن تدمير إحدى عشر طائرة للعدو، وقد فقدت قواتنا عشر طائرات في هذه المعارك[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (7) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1930 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نجحت قواتنا المسلحة في عبور قناة السويس على طول المواجهة وتم الاستيلاء على منطقة الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة وتواصل قواتنا حالياً قتالها مع العدو بنجاح ـ كما قامت قواتنا البحرية بحماية الجانب الأيسر لقواتنا على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد قامت بضرب الأهداف الهامة للعدو على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء وإصابتها إصابات مباشرة[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (8) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 0037 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قام العدو بعد آخر ضوء اليوم بهجمات مضادة بالدبابات والمشاة الميكانيكية ضد قواتنا التي عبرت قناة السويس ومن اتجاهات مختلفة وقد تمكنت قواتنا من صد جميع هذه الهجمات وتدمير العدو وتكبيده خسائر كبيرة في الأفراد والمعدات ولا زالت قواتنا تقاتل بنجاح من مواقعها على الضفة الشرقية للقناة[/frame]






[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (9) 
التاريخ: 7/10/1973 
سعت : 0700 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مجمل قتال يوم 6 ـ 10 ـ 1973 

في حوالي الساعة الواحدة والنصف بعد ظهر يوم 10 رمضان سنة 1393هجرية الموافق 6 أكتوبر 1973 قام العدو الإسرائيلي بهجوم جوي غادر على كل من مصر وسوريا. 
نجحت قواتنا في صد هذا الهجوم ببعض الخسائر في الأفراد. 
وبعد أن اتضحت نية العدو قرر القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الرد بقوة على هذه الاعتداءات المتكررة فقامت قواتنا بشن هجوم شامل على طول جبهة القتال واقتحمت قناة السويس تحت ستر قذف الطائرات والمدفعية وبمساندة القوات البحرية والدفاع الجوي. 
نجحت قواتنا المسلحة في عبور القناة والاستيلاء على معظم الشاطئ الشرقي وواصلت قتالها لتدعيم مراكزها شرق القناة. 
في ليلة 6/7 استمر قتال قواتنا مع العدو ودارت معارك عنيفة قام العدو خلالها بهجمات مضادة محاولاً استعادة الموقف ولكنه فشل وتمكنت قواتنا من صد هجمات العدو مع تكبيده خسائر كبيرة في الأفراد والمعدات. 
كما قامت قواتنا البحرية بتدمير خمس قطع بحرية للعدو في البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقامت بقصف بعض المناطق المعادية بالشاطئ الشرقي لخليج السويس. 
ونتيجة لهذه المعارك وصلت نتائج القتال منذ بدئه الى الآتي: 

خسائر العدو: إسقاط 27 طائرة للعدو ـ تدمير 60 دبابة، تدمير 15 موقع حصين شرقي القناة ـ عدد من الأسرى جاري حصره علاوة على تكبيده خسائر جسيمة في الأرواح. 

خسائر قواتنا: 15 طائرة مقاتلة وبعض الطائرات الهليوكبتر كما تكبدت قواتنا بعض الخسائر في الأفراد. 


ما زالت قواتنا تتدفق عبر القناة وتواصل تقدمها شرقاً والاشتباكات الأرضية والجوية مستمرة[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (10) 
التاريخ: 7/10/1973 
سعت : 0845 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا زالت قواتنا المسلحة مستمرة في تدفقها وقتالها في سيناء مكبدة العدو خسائر كبيرة وقد قامت القوات الجوية للعدو صباح اليوم بقصف جوي بتشكيلات كبيرة على بعض الفترات واشتبكت معها مقاتلاتنا ووسائل دفاعنا الجوي وتم تدمير وإسقاط خمس طائرات للعدو ولم تحقق غارات العدو الجوية أهدافها. [/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (11) 
التاريخ: 7/10/1973 
سعت : 1253 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نتيجة لنجاح قواتنا في عملياتها بسيناء قام العدو في الساعة الحادية عشر قبل ظهر اليوم بتركيز قواته المدرعة تعاونها قواته الجوية للقيام بالهجمات المضادة ضد قواتنا في القطاع الشمالي والجنوبي من الجبهة ولقد قامت قواتنا البرية بمعاونة قاذفاتنا المقاتلة وبتركيز من مدفعيتنا وتحت ستر دفاعنا الجوي بصد هجمات العدو المضادة تماماً وتكبيده خسائر فادحة في قواته المدرعة وفي الأفراد كما تم أسر عدد منهم وبدأت قواته تنسحب شرقاً[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (12) 
التاريخ: 7/10/1973 
سعت : 1429 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قامت تشكيلاتنا الجوية ظهر اليوم بتوجيه ضربة جوية ضد مواقع العدو في القطاع الأوسط والشمالي من سيناء شملت بعض مواقع العدو الإدارية وبطاريات مدفعيته ووسائل دفاعه الجوي وأحدثت بها خسائر كبيرة في الأفراد والمعدات، وعادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة عدا طائرة واحدة. 

وعلى الساحل الشمالي لسيناء قامت قواتنا البحرية بتنفيذ مهامها بنجاح في قصف مواقع العدو الساحلية كما تمكنت من إسقاط طائرة هليكوبتر للعدو حاولت التدخل في المعركة. 

وما زالت قواتنا البرية تقوم بتصفية جيوب المقاومة المعادية بنجاح وتم أسر عدد آخر من أفراد العدو كما تم إحداث العديد من الخسائر في أفراده، وقد حاول تشكيل جوي معادي التدخل ضد قواتنا البرية أثناء تنفيذ مهامها في القطاع الشمالي فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت له طائرتين[/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (13) 
التاريخ: 7/10/1973 
سعت : 2253 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مجمل قتال يوم 7 أكتوبر: 
استمرت قواتنا المسلحة في تدفقها عبر قناة السويس وهي تقاتل بنجاح قوات العدو على طول خط المواجه في سيناء. وقد قامت قواتنا البرية في سيناء تعاونها قواتنا البحرية وقوات دفاعنا الجوي بصد وتدمير هجمات العدو المضادة التي حاول القيام بها ضد قواتنا وكبدته خسائر كبيرة في المعدات والأرواح واضطرته إلى الارتداد شرقاً. 

كما قامت طائراتنا بقصف الأهداف المعادية في عمق سيناء بالقطاعين الشمالي والأوسط واشتركت مع قوات الدفاع الجوي في التصدي لطائرات العدو التي حاولت الإغارة على بعض مطاراتنا صباح اليوم. 

وفي الوقت نفسه قامت قواتنا البحرية بتنفيذ مهامها القتالية وتأمين شواطئنا بالبحرين الأبيض والأحمر وقصفت مواقع العدو على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء. 

وقد حاول العدو بعد ظهر اليوم ضرب المعابر على القناة وقد فشلت جميع محاولاته وما زالت قواتنا من الدبابات والمشاة الميكانيكية والمدفعية تتدفق في داخل سيناء بمعدل عال. 

ونتيجة للأعمال القتالية التي دارت طوال اليوم وصلت نتائج القتال للآتي: 

خسائر العدو: 

إسقاط 57 طائرة للعدو منها 27 طائرة أمس. 
تدمير 92 دبابة منها 60 أمس، بالإضافة إلى عدد كبير من العربات المجنزرة للعدو. 
الاستيلاء على عدد من الدبابات والعربات المدرعة والمعدات بعد أن تركها العدو وفر هارباً. 
استسلام عدد من ضباط وجنود وحدات العدو المدرعة بدباباتهم وعرباتهم. علاوة على ما أسرته قواتنا من قوات العدو في معارك اليوم ..هذا وقد تكبد العدو خسائر أخرى كبيرة في الأرواح. 
خسائر قواتنا: 
21 طائرة مقاتلة منها 15 أمس. 
عدد من الدبابات والعربات. 
كما تكبدت قواتنا بعض الخسائر في الأفراد. 

هذا وما زالت قواتنا تتقدم داخل سيناء مصممة على النصر[/frame]

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

شوف يا عم إسكندرانى 
شوف يا نادر 
التاريخ شاهد وفاكر 
السادات كان مصرى واعى 
عاش جمال 
وإتعجن وطنية حُـــرة
واحتمال
أما صدق النية كانت 
ساكنة ف قلوب الرجال
إللى لملمهم هدف أنور 
دوّخ الدنيا معاه 
رغم إنة كان مقرر
آه يا قوة شوكة الأمة إذا 
الإيمان ف القلب يكبر
والعزيمة 
إللى ربت عزمها مرارة الهزيمة 
وإللى قوى كتفها 
الدم الشهيد
قول يا إبن النيل نشيدك
زيد وعيد
يوم ما طهرت الحدود
يوم ما شيلت اليهود
كان مؤكد 
يتنقش فى قلوبنا عيد 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحبيب / اسكندرانى 
أيها النادر الجميل 
القابع خلف كل أصل وقيمة
والمرابط بالقلب والروح على تراثك 
وأصولك المشرفة 
والمشرقة فى صفحات التاريخ الانسانى المعاصر 
دمت ودامت هداياك المغرية جدا 
والمشبعة حد الرضا 
للباحثين عن هويتنا التى تجابة الان قسوة الأغتراب 
وكل عام وانت نادر
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (14) 
التاريخ: 8/10/1973 
سعت : 1336 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تستمر قواتنا المسلحة في التدفق إلى سيناء عبر الجسور القوية فوق القناة، ولقد حاول العدو خلال الليلة الماضية القيام بهجمات مضادة في محاولات يائسة لصد تقدم قواتنا.. ولكن قوبل بقصفات شديدة من الدبابات والمدفعية والأسلحة المضادة للدبابات وفشلت هجماته المضادة تماما وقد تم تدمير 20 دبابة للعدو كما تكبد خسائر كبيرة في المعدات والأرواح ـ ولقد أصبحت الضفة الشرقية للقناة قي أيدي قواتنا المسلحة تماما واستسلم ما كان فيها من نقط العدو القوية واستعادت قواتنا مناطق لسان بور توفيق والشط وجنوب البحيرات والإسماعيلية شرق والبلاح وجميع المنطقة جنوب بور فؤاد وتم أسر أعداد كبيرة من أفراد العدو ومعداته ووصلت قواتنا من المدرعات والمشاة الميكانيكي إلى مسافة متقدمة داخل سيناء… وفي صباح اليوم قامت قواتنا الجوية بتوجيه ضربة مركزة ضد مطارات العدو في المليز وبير تمادا وبطاريات الصواريخ الهوك ورادارات العدو ومراكز قياداته في القطاعين الشمالي والأوسط وكانت نتيجة هذه الضربة الجوية قفل مطاري المليز وتمادا وتدمير عدد من طائرات الهليوكبتر على الأرض في مطار تمادا وتدمير بطاريات الصواريخ الهوك في بالوظة وسماره والجدى ومركزي القيادة والتوجيه في أم خشيب وأم مرجم… وقد حاول تشكيل معادي التعرض لطائراتنا أثناء عودتها بعد تنفيذ المهمة فاشتبكت معه وأسقطت له طائرة فانتوم ـ وقد تابعت قواتنا البحرية عملياتها في البحرين المتوسط والأحمر ووجهت ضربات قوية لمواقع العدو الساحلية وأثناء أدائها لمهمتها اعترضها تشكيل بحري معادي ودارت معركة بحرية أغرقت فيها قطعة بحرية متوسطة وانسحبت باقي القطع وقد حاول العدو صباح اليوم التدخل بقواته الجوية ضد بعض جسورنا عبر القناة في محاولة يائسة لمنع تدفق قواتنا فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت له خمس طائرات وأسرت اثنين من الطيارين .. وقد أفاد الأسرى بأن الروح المعنوية للطيارين الإسرائيليين منخفضة تماما نتيجة لكبر حجم الخسائر وضراوة مقاتلينا[/frame]

[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (15) 
التاريخ: 8/10/1973 
سعت : 2020 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تتابع قواتنا المسلحة تقدمها داخل سيناء وتقوم بتنفيذ مهامها القتالية بنجاح ـ هذا وقد دارت عدة اشتباكات مع العدو طوال اليوم وقد أمكن لقواتنا صد وتدمير قوات العدو في مواجهتها وأجبرتها على الانسحاب متكبدة خسائر كبيرة في الأرواح والمعدات. 

وقد حاول تشكيل جوي معادي مهاجمة مواقع دفاعنا الجوي في القطاع الشمالي وتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي كما اشتبكت معه مقاتلاتنا ودارت معركة جوية فوق مدينة بور سعيد – وكانت نتيجة معارك اليوم كالآتي: 

خسائر العدو: 
إسقاط 24 طائرة فانتوم وسكاي هوك وعدد من طائرات الهليوكبتر وأسر عدد من الطيارين –تدمير 36 دبابة للعدو وعدد من العربات المجنزرة وأسر عدد (45) من أفراد العدو علاوة على تكبيده خسائر في الأرواح. 

خسائر قواتنا: 
إسقاط (10) طائرات علاوة على بعض الخسائر في الأرواح والمعدات[/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (16) 
التاريخ: 8/10/1973 
سعت : 2110 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عاد العلم المصري مرة أخرى إلى مكانه العزيز فوق المدينة الثانية في سيناء كلها وهي القنطرة شرق وذلك بعد أن تم تحريرها بواسطة قواتنا المسلحة ـ وكانت أهمية عملية تحرير المدينة راجعا إلى أن القوات المصرية كانت تراعي اعتبارين في نفس الوقت وهما تدمير قوات العدو فيها والمحافظة على أرواح المواطنين المصريين الذين بقوا فيها يعانون من ظروف الاحتلال – ولتحقيق هذا الغرض تم حصار المدينة داخليا وخارجيا ثم جرى اقتحام شوارعها ودار القتال مع جنود العدو في الشوارع والمباني حتى انهارت قوات العدو واستسلمت … وقد استولت القوات المصرية على كميات كبيرة من سلاح العدو وعتاده بينها عدد من دبابات السنتوريان و الـ A.m.x وأسر عدد (30) فردا للعدو أحياء وهم كل من بقي بالمدينة ـ وكانت فرحة المواطنين المصريين داخل المدينة بعد تمام تحريرها فرحة كبرى حيث اندفعوا إلى الحفاوة باخوتهم المقاتلين المصريين من أجل شرف الوطن وعزته. 

وتعبر القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة عن اعتزازها باشتراك هؤلاء المواطنين عمليا في مساعدة قولتهم المسلحة وكان جهدهم معها وعونهم لها رمزا للتلاحم بين قوى الشعب وينتظر أن تنتقل محافظة سيناء لمباشرة عملها من المدينة المحررة في أسرع وقت[/frame]

[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (17) 
التاريخ: 8/10/1973 
سعت : 2200 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بدأ العدو مساء اليوم بقصف مدينة بور سعيد ودمر عدداً من المساكن والمباني وأشعل بها الحرائق مما كبد الأهالي المدنيين بعض الخسائر وعلى ذلك تعتبر هذه أول مرة تضرب فيها مدينة في جمهورية مصر العربية وعلى العدو أن يتحمل نتائج هذه العملية[/frame]

[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (18) 
التاريخ: 8/10/1973 
سعت : 2123 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بتوجيه من القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تلقت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة أمرا يقضي بحرمان العدو من الاستفادة ببترول سيناء وعلى هذا فقد قامت قواتنا بالإغارة على مناطق آبار البترول على شاطئ خليج السويس في بلاعيم وأشعلت النار فيها واشتبكت مع مجموعة من قوات العدو في المنطقة وقد تركت قواتنا في منطقة العملية ألسنة النار تشتعل في الآبار وشوهدت من مسافات بعيدة كما تم تحطيم وإغراق حفار كان العدو يستخدمه في عملية البحث والتنقيب عن البترول في المنطقة وعادت القوات إلى قواعدها سالمة[/frame]





[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (19) 
التاريخ: 9/10/1973 
سعت : 1010 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بعد أن أتمت قواتنا الاستيلاء على الشاطئ الشرقي لقناة السويس بالكامل تتقدم تشكيلاتنا على طول المواجهة وقد وصلت صباح اليوم إلى مسافة 15 كيلومتر داخل سيناء ودمرت أثناء تقدمها جميع المواقع التي كان يتمركز بها العدو وكبدته خسائر فادحة في الأفراد والمعدات كما فرت فلول كثيرة مواقعهم وأسلحتهم وذخيرتهم ووقع الأسر ويقدر عددهم بالمئات[/frame]

[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (20) 
التاريخ: 9/10/1973 
سعت : 1030 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أثناء تقدم قواتنا صباح اليوم داخل سيناء قامت بمعاونة تشكيل من قواتنا الجوية بتدمير اللواء 190 مدرع المعادي الكامل وتم أسر قائده العقيد عساف ياجوري[/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (21) 
التاريخ: 9/10/1973 
سعت : 1245 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رصدت قواتنا البحرية في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم تشكيلا بحرياً معادياً على الساحل الشمالي يتقدم في اتجاه الغرب يعاونه تشكيل من طائرات الهليوكبتر وقد اشتبكت معه قواتنا البحرية وأغرقت له خمس لنشات كما أسقطت 4 طائرات هيليوكبتر فاضطر باقي التشكيل إلى الانسحاب وقد أصيب لنا في هذه المعركة ثلاث لنشات. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (22) 
التاريخ: 9/10/1973 
سعت : 1430 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قام صباح اليوم تشكيل معادي بمهاجمة بعض مطاراتنا الأمامية فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت منه 16 طائرة من طراز فانتوم وسكاي هوك وتم أسر أربع طيارين. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (23) 
التاريخ: 9/10/1973 
سعت : 1714 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أثناء تطوير هجوم قواتنا البرية داخل سيناء حاول العدو إيقاف التقدم في القطاعين الجنوبي والأوسط بقوة تقدر بلوائين مدرعين فاشتبكت معه مدرعاتنا في معركة شرسة وتمكنت قواتنا من تدمير 42 دبابة في القطاع الجنوبي و 60 دبابة في القطاع الأوسط وانسحبت باقي دباباته مذعورة شرقا وتطاردها دباباتنا لتدميرها كما تم أسر عدد من أطقم دبابات اللواءين.[/frame] 




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (24) 
التاريخ: 10/10/1973 
سعت : 1335 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حاول العدو الجوي صباح اليوم مهاجمة بعض قواعدنا الجوية المتقدمة فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي واضطرته إلى إسقاط حمولته من القنابل بعيداً عن القواعد الجوية وأصبنا له 4 طائرات سقطت بالقرب من القواعد الجوية. 

كما تم إسقاط طائرتين معاديتين فوق القطاع الشمالي من الجبهة أثناء مهاجمتها لقواتنا في هذا القطاع. 

وقد قامت قواتنا الجوية في الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم بقصف مركز لمراكز قيادة العدو ووحداته ومنشآته الإدارية على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء فاشتعلت بها النيران وحدثت بها خسائر فادحة في المعدات والأفراد وعادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (25) 
التاريخ: 10/10/1973 
سعت : 1430 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا زالت قواتنا البرية تعدل أوضاعها المتقدمة شرق قناة السويس تحت حماية قواتنا الجوية وقوات الدفاع الجوي مع تقهقر العدو شرقاً. 

وقد شاهدت إحدى دورياتنا في القطاع الشمالي من الجبهة بعض مدرعات للعدو فطاردتها وترك العدو بعض من دباباته وعرباته المدرعة وفر شرقاً، فاستولت قواتنا على 15 دبابة وعربة مدرعة أكثرها سليمة، (12 دبابة م 60 وسنتوريان و3 عربات مدرعة) وبعض الأفراد والأسرى. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (26) 
التاريخ: 10/10/1973 
سعت : 1702 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أثناء تقدم إحدى وحداتنا البرية في القطاع الجنوبي من الجبهة تقابلت مع قول مدرع للعدو فاشتبكت معه على الفور في معركة تصادمية عنيفة ودمرت عدداً كبيراً من دباباته وعرباته المدرعة ومدفعياته وفر بعض أفراد العدو تاركين ورائهم أسلحتهم سليمة وتمكنت قواتنا من الاستيلاء عليها وهي: 
3    دبابة سنتوريان 
4    مدفع 105 مم 
6    مدفع ½ بوصة 
4    هاون 81 مم 
عدد كبير من البنادق والرشاشات 
وجميعها صالحة للاستخدام. 

كما قامت وحداتنا من قوات الدفاع الجوي بالاشتباك مع طائرات العدو التي حاولت الإغارة على قواتنا وأسقطت له أربع طائرات وأصابت طائرتين وبذا تكون خسائر العدو في الطائرات خلال النصف الأول من هذا اليوم تدمير 10 طائرات وإصابة طائرتين. [/frame]



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (27) 
التاريخ: 11/10/1973 
سعت : 1015 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دارت بعد ظهر أمس معركة مدرعات عنيفة في القطاع الأوسط من سيناء دفع العدو خلالها بأعداد كبيرة من دباباته في محاولة لوقف تقدم قواتنا فاشتبكت معها مدرعاتنا في قتال عنيف استمر أكثر من أربع ساعات وكبدته خسائر كبيرة في الدبابات والعربات المجنزرة  والأفراد والأسلحة وقد انسحب العدو شرقاً فطاردته قواتنا المدرعة وتمكنت من محاصرة جزء منه ودارت معركة أخرى خلال الليل لتصفية وتدمير قوات العدو المحاصرة وما زال القتال مستمراً حتى ساعة هذا البيان. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (28) 
التاريخ: 11/10/1973 
سعت : 1200 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انتهت معركة المدرعات التي دارت في القطاع الأوسط من سيناء ليلة أمس بتدمير مدرعات العدو 

المحاصرة تدميراً تاماً وبلغ ما فقده العدو خلال هذه المعركة الليلية والتي انتهت منذ قليل 25 دبابة وعربة مجنزرة.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (29) 
التاريخ: 11/10/1973 
سعت : 1317 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قامت قواتنا الجوية مساء أمس بتوجيه ضربة جوية ضد القوات العسكرية الإسرائيلية بمنطقة أبو رديس على ساحل البحر الأحمر ومنطقة بالوظة على ساحل البحر الأبيض فكبدتها خسائر كبيرة في المعدات والأفراد. 

ونتيجة لذلك حاول العدو صباح اليوم قصف بعض مطاراتنا في مناطق شمال الدلتا وبور سعيد والقناة فتصدت له مقاتلاتنا وأسقطت له 4 طائرات من طراز فانتوم وميراج واضطرت باقي طائراته إلى التخلص من حمولتها من القنابل والفرار فسقط جزء منها على بعض القرى القريبة مما أحدث بالمواطنين بعض الخسائر وقد تصدت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي إلى طائرات العدو العائدة وفاجأتها بتخطيط جديد وأسقطت منها 5 طائرات أخرى وبذا يصبح إجمالي عدد الطائرات التي فقدها العدو صباح اليوم على الجبهة المصرية في خلال نصف ساعة 9 طائرات ولم تحدث أية خسائر بقواتنا.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (30) 
التاريخ: 11/10/1973 
سعت : 1929 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نجحت قواتنا الجوية ووسائل دفاعنا الجوي اليوم في تكبيد العدو الصهيوني خسائر كبيرة في الطيران والمعدات. 

- فعندما حاول طيران العدو الإغارة على مطار المنصورة صباح اليوم تصدت له مقاتلاتنا وأسقطت له 4 طائرات. 

- ولما حاول العدو اختراق مجالنا الجوي في اتجاه مجال الدلتا ظهر اليوم بتشكيل من 6 طائرات فانتوم اعترضته طائراتنا المقاتلة واشتبكت معه وأسقطت الطائرات الست بحمولتها من الذخيرة قبل أن تصل إلى أهدافها. 

- وفوق منطقة سدر على خليج السويس دارت معركة جوية أخرى عندما اعترضت طائراتنا المقاتلة تشكيلات من طائرات العدو وأسقطت إحداها. 

- وفي القطاع الأوسط قامت قاذفاتنا المقاتلة تحميها المقاتلات بقصف تجمعات العدو في مواجهة قواتنا ودمرت له 20 دبابة ومدفع ذ/ ح. 

- وعلى طول الجبهة اشتبكت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي مع طائرات العدو التي حاولت الإغارة على قواتنا وأسقطت له 12 طائرة. 

وبذا يصبح إجمالي خسائر العدو من الطائرات على الجبهة المصرية اليوم وحتى وقت إعداد هذا البيان 23 طائرة وقد أصيبت لنا في هذه المعارك 6 طائرات وتمكن 4 من طيارينا من القفز بالمظلة سالمين.[/frame] 





[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (31) 
التاريخ: 12/10/1973 
سعت : 1336 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قام تشكيل من طائراتنا ليلة أمس بالهجوم على مراكز قيادة العدو في أم مرجم والطاسة على المحور الأوسط بسيناء وقصفها بالصواريخ فأشعل بها النيران ودمر للعدو محطتي رادار. 

وعلى الساحل الشرقي لخليج السويس رصدت قواتنا البحرية ثلاث من لنشات الصواريخ البحرية المعادية ترافقها مجموعة من قوارب الكوماندوز فقامت مدفعيتنا بقذفها ودمرت أحد اللنشات وبعض القوارب وقد طارد تشكيل بحري من قواتنا البحرية باقي القطع البحرية المعادية أثناء انسحابها إلى ميناء رأس سدر وقصفها بالصواريخ وبالمدفعية البحرية فدمر اللنشين الباقيين وباقي القوارب ـ وشوهدت النيران مشتعلة بمنشآت الميناء. 

وقد قام بعض المواطنين بأسر اثنين من طياري العدو ممن أسقطت طائراتهم في معارك الأمس وقاموا بتسليمها إلى القوات المسلحة.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (32) 
التاريخ: 12/10/1973 
سعت : 1554 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تمت في الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم معركة بين أحد تشكيلاتنا البرية تعاونه قاذفاتنا المقاتلة وتشكيل ميكانيكي معادي مدعم بالدبابات وقد دارت المعركة في القطاع الأوسط من الجبهة وأسفرت عن تدمير ثلاثة عشر دبابة معادية وتسعة عشر عربة مدرعة وحوالي مائتي فرد ما بين قتيل وجريح، كما استولت قواتنا على دبابتين من طراز باتون وأسرت طاقميها، وقد عادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (33) 
التاريخ: 12/10/1973 
سعت : 2023 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حاول العدو الجوي خلال اليوم القيام بعدة غارات جوية ضد منطقة بورسعيد وعلى قواتنا البرية في القطاع الأوسط من الجبهة وقد تصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت 7 طائرات فوق منطقة بورسعيد و8 طائرات فوق القطاع الأوسط منها 3 هليوكبتر، وبذا يكون إجمالي ما خسره العدو من الطائرات على الجبهة المصرية اليوم 15 طائرة حتى ساعة إعداد هذا البيان. [/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (34) 
التاريخ: 13/10/1973 
سعت : 2102 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في تمام الساعة الواحدة وخمس دقائق من بعد ظهر اليوم اخترق مجالنا الجوي طائرتي استطلاع معاديتين من شمال بورسعيد ووصلتا إلى نجع حمادى ثم عادت شمالا في اتجاه القاهرة ثم شرقا إلى منطقة سيناء في اتجاه لبنان وسوريا ثم اتجهتا ناحية الشمال الغربي فوق البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد استغرقت هذه الدورة فوق الأراضي المصرية 25 دقيقة وكانت الطائرتان على ارتفاع 25كم وتطيران بسرعة تماثل ثلاثة أضعاف سرعة الصوت وقد اتضح أنهما من طراز S.. R.71.A الأمريكية، ومن المعلوم أن هذا النوع من الطائرات لا يمتلكه سوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتعتبر هذه أول مرة يخترق فيه مجالنا الجوي هذا النوع من الطائرات.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (35) 
التاريخ: 13/10/1973 
سعت : 2223 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما زالت قواتنا البرية تقوم بتقوية وتدعيم المناطق التي استردتها في سيناء وقد قام تشكيل من طائراتنا بعد ظهر اليوم بقصف تجمعات العدو من الدبابات والعربات الميكانيكية على المحور الشمالي بسيناء كما قام تشكيل آخر من طائراتنا في نفس الوقت بالهجوم على تجمع لدبابات العدو وعرباته المدرعة في المحور الجنوبي وقد أسفر الهجومان عن تكبيد العدو خسائر كبيرة في الدبابات والمعدات والأرواح وقد أصيبت لنا أربع طائرات من وسائل الدفاع الجوي المعادي ـ وقد حاول العدو الجوي خلال اليوم الإغارة على قواتنا شرق القناة فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وكان مجموع ما دمرته قواتنا ست عشرة طائرة منها ثلاثة هليوكبتر. [/frame]





[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (36) 
التاريخ: 14/10/1973 
سعت : 0949 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بدأت قواتنا المسلحة في الساعة السادسة من صباح اليوم وطبقاً للخطة الموضوعة في تطوير الهجوم شرقاً ولا تزال المعركة مستمرة بنجاح على طول المواجهة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (37) 
التاريخ: 14/10/1973 
سعت : 1427 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما زال القتال مستمراً بعنف وشراسة بالغة على امتداد طول جبهة القتال داخل سيناء بين قواتنا المدرعة والميكانيكية المتقدمة شرقاً وبين قوات العدو التي تحاول أن تتصدى لها فقامت قواتنا الجوية بقصف قوات العدو ومواقعه التي تعترض تقدم قواتنا وقد تدخل طيران العدو في المعارك الدائرة فأسقطت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي 24 طائرة حتى ساعة إعداد هذا البيان. [/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (38) 
التاريخ: 14/10/1973 
سعت : 1858 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بعد المعارك الضارية التي تمت طوال اليوم بغرض تدمير مدرعات العدو، أمكن لقواتنا تحرير مساحات جديدة من الأرض على جميع المواجهة بسيناء وذلك رغم محاولات العدو المتكررة لمنع تقدم قواتنا وبرغم قيامه بضربات مضادة عديدة استخدم فيها الدبابات والأسلحة المضادة للدبابات بكثافة وفي معاونة طائراته، وقد تمكنت قواتنا من تحقيق هدفها بعد أن دمرت للعدو 150 دبابة وقد قامت قواتنا الجوية بقصف مركز لمواقع الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات التي كانت تعوق تقدم قواتنا على طور المواجهة ودمرت جزءاً كبيراً منها واضطرت الباقي للفرار شرقاً. [/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (39) 
التاريخ: 14/10/1973 
سعت : 2115 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دارت اليوم عدة معارك جوية بين قواتنا الجوية وطائرات العدو التي حاولت مهاجمة قواتنا ومطاراتنا وكان أعنفها المعركة التي دارت بعد ظهر اليوم فوق شمال الدلتا وقد دمرت خلالها للعدو 15 طائرة وأصيبت لنا ثلاث طائرات كما تمكنت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي من إسقاط 29 طائرة للعدو منها 2 طائرة هيلوكبتر طوال اليوم وبذا يكون إجمالي خسائر العدو من الطائرات في معارك اليوم 44 طائرة منها 2 طائرة هيلوكبتر. [/frame]



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (40) 
التاريخ: 15/10/1973 
سعت : 1311 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حاول العدو الجوي صباح اليوم الهجوم على مطاراتنا الأمامية فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي ودمرت له 9 طائرات وفشل العدو في تحقيق أهدافه. 

وقام تشكيل من قواتنا الجوية صباح اليوم بقصف قول معادي أثناء تقدمه على المحور الشمالي بسيناء ودمر للعدو 6 دبابات و3 عربات مجنزرة وحوالي 20 عربة إدارية. 

وتواصل قواتنا البرية تعزيز وتدعيم مواقعها الجديدة التي وصلت إليها على طول المواجهة أمس في إطار الخطة الموضوعة، وقد حاول العدو صباح اليوم القيام بهجمة مضادة على إحدى وحداتنا في محلاتها الجديدة ولكن قواتنا تمكنت من صد الهجوم ودمرت للعدو 7 دبابات فانسحب شرقاً. 

وقد أخذ الشكل العام للقتال اليوم طابع القتال المحلي في القطاعات. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (41) 
التاريخ: 15/10/1973 
سعت : 1416 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قامت إحدى وحداتنا البرية فجر اليوم بإغارة مفاجأة ضد موقع حصين للعدو على المحور الساحلي في سيناء وقد تم إنذال القوات ليلاً خلف العدو وقامت باقتحام الموقع من أكثر من اتجاه واشتبكت مع العدو في قتال عنيف متلاحم وتمكنت من تكبيده خسائر كبيرة في المعدات والأرواح. 

وقد عادت قواتنا إلى قاعدة انطلاقها سالمة عدا بعض الخسائر في الأفراد. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (42) 
التاريخ: 16/10/1973 
سعت : 0915 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قامت قواتنا البحرية مساء أمس بعمليتين ناجحتين في البحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر الأحمر، فقامت مجموعة من وحداتنا البحرية بقصف مواقع العدو على الشاطئ الشرقي لخليج السويس وكبدته خسائر فادحة في المعدات والأفراد. 

كما قامت وحدات أخرى من بحريتنا في نفس المنطقة الإدارية الرئيسية للعدو في رمانة على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء بالصواريخ فاشتعلت بها النيران وأحدثت بها خسائر جسيمة، وقد عادت جميع قطعنا البحرية إلى قواعدها سالمة. 

وفي الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم حاول تشكيل بحري معادي الاقتراب من شواطئنا في منطقة شمال الدلتا فتصدت له وحداتنا البحرية وتمكنت بمعاونة القوات الجوية من تدمير 4 زوارق معادية وفر باقي التشكيل. 

وفي القطاع الأوسط لسيناء اكتشفت قواتنا ليلة أمس قوة مدرعة للعدو من 21 دبابة متقدمة نحو مواقعنا ففاجأتها قواتنا البرية وحاصرتها ودمرتها بالكامل. 

وقد قامت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي طوال يوم أمس بالتعاون مع القوات الجوية بالتصدي لجميع طلعات العدو الجوية وأسقطت له 34 طائرة ولم ينجو من طياريها سوى اثنين فقد قفزا بالمظلة وتم أسرهما ونقل أحدهما للمستشفى لإصابته إصابات خطيرة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (43) 
التاريخ: 16/10/1973 
سعت : 1753 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حاول العدو ظهر اليوم تجميع حشد كبير من المدرعات وعلى المحور الأوسط وقام بهجمات مضادة محاولاً التقدم من خلال رأس جسر أحد تشكيلاتنا، وتجري حالياً معركة ضارية باستخدام مدرعاتنا وقواتنا من المشاة والمشاة الميكانيكية تعاونها قواتنا الجوية لصد اختراق العدو وتدميره. 

وقد تكبد العدو خسائر جسيمة وما زالت المعركة مستمرة حتى الآن. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (44) 
التاريخ: 16/10/1973 
سعت : 2130 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إلحاقاً للبيان رقم 43 قامت مدرعاتنا بتدمير جزء كبير من مدرعات العدو التي قامت بالهجوم المضاد ظهر اليوم. 

وقد اشتركت تشكيلاتنا الجوية بأعداد كبيرة في هذه المعركة وقامت بقصف مركز على دبابات العدو مما أجبره على الانسحاب تاركاً وراءه دباباته محترقة. 

وقد اعترضت طائرات العدو تشكيلاتنا الجوية ودارت معركة جوية أسقطنا للعدو فيها 11 طائرة وعادت جميع طائراتنا إلى قواعدها سالمة عدا طائرتين. 

وأثناء القتال قام العدو في الساعة الثانية والنصف من بعد ظهر اليوم بإغارة يائسة متسللاً بسبع دبابات عبر البحيرات المرة في محاولة للإغارة على بعض المواقع غرب القناة وقد صبت عليها مدفعيتنا نيراناً كثيفة وتم تدمير ثلاث دبابات منها وتشتت الباقي وتقوم قواتنا حالياً بمطاردتها للقضاء عليها نهائياً. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (45) 
التاريخ: 17/10/1973 
سعت : 1838 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تدور منذ الصباح الباكر معارك عنيفة في القطاع الأوسط ولا زالت مستمرة حتى الآن وقد تكبد العدو خسائر كبيرة في دباباته وعرباته المدرعة وفي القطاع الجنوبي من الجبهة قامت قواتنا بالضغط على قوات العدو أمامها وأحرزت نجاحاً في معاركها التي أدارتها طوال اليوم. 

وقد قامت قواتنا الجوية طوال اليوم بمعاونة أعمال قتال قواتنا البرية واشتبكت مع طائرات العدو في معركة جوية أسفرت عن تدمير 4 طائرات معادية وأصيبت لنا طائرة. 

كما تصدت قوات الدفاع الجوي لطائرات العدو التي أغارت على جبهة القتال وأسقطت منها 17 طائرة من بينها 5 هيلوكبتر ـ وبذا يصبح إجمالي خسائر العدو على الجبهة المصرية اليوم 21 طائرة وعدد كبير من الدبابات والعربات المدرعة. [/frame]





[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (46) 
التاريخ: 18/10/1973 
سعت : 1452 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا يزال القتال دائراً منذ صباح أمس بين قواتنا وقوات العدو المدرعة بعنف وضراوة في القطاع الأوسط من الجبهة وقد نجحت قواتنا بمعاونة القوات الجوية وقصفات المدفعية المركزة في إحداث خسائر كبيرة وفادحة بقوات العدو. وقد عاود العدو طوال ليلة أمس ومنذ صباح اليوم التسلل عبر البحيرات المرة في منطقة محدودة محاولاً القيام بعمليات إزعاج للقوات وتقوم قواتنا حالياً بمحاصرته وأنذرته إما بالتسليم أو القضاء عليه. 

وقد حاول العدو الجوي صباح اليوم الهجوم على تشكيلاتنا بالجبهة لتعطيل تقدمها فتصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت منه 12 طائرة كما تم أسر عدد 4 طيارين. 

كما تصدت بحريتنا لقطع العدو البحرية التي حاولت قصف المنشآت المدنية في بور سعيد ودمرت إحداها وأجبرت الباقي على الفرار. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (47) 
التاريخ: 18/10/1973 
سعت : 2159 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

واصلت قواتنا المسلحة طوال اليوم ضغطها بشدة على قوات العدو وأمامها بالجبهة وقد قامت تشكيلات من طائراتنا بمعاونة قواتنا في تنفيذ مهامها القتالية بنجاح وكبدت العدو خسائر كبيرة في الأرواح والمعدات كما قامت طائراتنا بقصف تجمعات العدو من الدبابات والعربات المجنزرة في القطاع الأوسط ودمرت عدداً كبيراً منها وتصدت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي لطائرات العدو التي حاولت الإغارة على بعض مطاراتنا الأمامية وعلى قواتنا بالجبهة ودمرت منها 15 طائرة طوال اليوم من بينها 3 طائرات هليوكبترـ هذا وتقوم حالياً بضرب القوات المتسللة التي تم حصارها في نقط متفرقة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (48) 
التاريخ: 19/10/1973 
سعت : 1340 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشتدت ضراوة القتال بين تشكيلاتنا البرية شرق القناة وبين قوات العدو التي دفع بها إلى أرض المعركة لتعويض خسائره الكبيرة في المعارك التي دارت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية وخاصة في القطاع الأوسط وتشترك مدفعيتنا وطائراتنا في معاونة قواتنا بكفاءة عالية أثناء المعارك التي تدور الآن على طول المواجهة وتركز قصفها على مناطق تجمع دبابات العدو وعرباته المجنزرة محدثة بها خسائر فادحة وتواصل قواتنا حصارها حول القوات المعادية التي تتسلل ليلا لشل فاعليتها وتحبط هدفها وقد قامت قواتنا بتدمير أجزاء منها حول منطقة الدفرسوار تمهيداً لتصفيتها. هذا وقد تصدت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي صباح اليوم لطائرات العدو التي حاولت اعتراض نشاط قواتنا بالجبهة ودمرت منها 4 طائرات مقاتلة. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (49) 
التاريخ: 19/10/1973 
سعت : 1958 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما زالت المعارك مستمرة بعنف وقسوة على المحور الأوسط من جبهة القتال وقد اشتركت فيها قوات ضخمة من المدرعات والمشاة الميكانيكية ومدفعية الميدان والمدفعية المضادة للدبابات وقد تكبد العدو خلالها خسائر جسيمة في المعدات والأرواح ولا تزال المعارك مستمرة حتى الآن. كما أن قواتنا ما زالت مشتبكة بعنف مع عناصر العدو التي عبرت إلى الضفة الغربية للقناة عبر البحيرات المرة. وقد واصلت قواتنا الجوية طوال اليوم قصف تجمعات العدو من الدبابات والعربات واشتبكت مع طائرات العدو في معارك جوية عنيفة ودمرت منها 3طائرات وتم أسر أحد طياريها وهو برتبة رائد، وقد أفاد الطيار الأسير بأن إسرائيل قد وصلها أخيراً وقبل أسره مباشرة 35 طائرة فانتوم من الولايات المتحدة بطياريها الأمريكيين.[/frame] 





[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (50) 
التاريخ: 20/10/1973 
سعت : 1428 



الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تمكنت تشكيلاتنا البرية ووحداتنا الخاصة بالتعاون مع قواتنا الجوية ونيران المدفعية خلال المعارك التي دارت طوال اليومين الماضيين في منطقة المحور الأوسط والدفرسوار من تكبيد العدو خسائر فادحة في المعدات والأفراد وما أمكن حصره منه حتى الآن هو: 

تدمير 85 دبابة و56 عربة نصف جنزير وأسر أطقم كاملة من أفراد بعض دباباته. 

ولما قام العدو الجوي صباح اليوم باختراق مجالنا الجوي في القطاع الجنوبي من الجبهة تصدت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي وأسقطت له 10 طائرات وتم أسر اثنين من طياريها. 

وعندما حاول طيران العدو الهجوم على بعض مطاراتنا في شمال الدلتا تصدت له قواتنا الجوية ودارت معركة جوية عنيفة أسفرت عن تدمير خمس طائرات أخرى للعدو من طراز ميراج وبذا تصبح خسائر العدو اليوم خمسة عشر طائرة حتى الآن. [/frame]


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (51) 
التاريخ: 21/10/1973 
سعت : 945 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استمرت معارك الدبابات دائرة بعنف في منطقة المحور الأوسط والدوفرسوار وقد قامت تشكيلاتنا البرية بهجمات مضادة ناجحة ضد قوات العدو المبعثرة في أماكن متفرقة من جبهة القتال كما أحبطت الهجمات التي قام بها العدو ضد قواتنا وأسفرت أعمال قتال قواتنا بعد ظهر أمس عن تدمير 40 دبابة للعدو علاوة على كثير من عرباته الإدارية وما زال القتال مستمراً على طول جبهة القتال حتى سعت إعداد هذا البيان. 

وقد عاونت تشكيلات من طائراتنا أعمال قواتنا وقصفت مناطق تجمع العدو وخاصة على المحور الأوسط وفي منطقة الدفرسوار، ولما حاول العدو الجوي قصف مواقعنا بالجبهة وإخلاء خسائره في منطقة الدفرسوار أسقطت له وسائل دفاعنا الجوي بعد ظهر أمس 14 طائرة من بينها استطلاع إلكتروني وخمس طائرات هل. 

وفي البحر الأحمر حاولت مجموعة من وحدات العدو البحرية الخاصة (الكوماندوز) الاقتراب من الشاطئ فاشتبكت معها عناصر من بحريتنا ومدفعيتنا ودمرت له زورقين بمن فيهما من الأفراد واستولت على أحد الزوارق وأجبرت الباقي على الانسحاب دون أن تتمكن من تحقيق أهدافها. 

كما حاول العدو دفع بعض أفراده من الضفادع البشرية نحو إحدى قطعنا البحرية وقد تم اكتشافهم وتدميرهم جميعاً وانتشلت جثث بعضهم. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (52) 
التاريخ: 21/10/1973 
سعت : 1752 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دارت بعد ظهر اليوم معارك جوية عنيفة بين طائراتنا وطائرات العدو ودمرنا له فيها 9 طائرات وأمكن أسر 3 من طياريها منهم 2 في حالة خطرة وقد أصيبت لنا 4 طائرات وتمكن ثلاثة من طيارينا من الهبوط بالمظلة سالمين في مواقع قواتنا. 

وقامت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي بإسقاط سبع طائرات معادية منها 5 هليوكبتر كانت تحاول إمداد القوات المحصورة في الدفرسوار وقد حققت قاذفاتنا المقاتلة والقاذفات مهامها في ضرب أهداف العدو، ومازالت الاشتباكات قائمة شرق وغرب القناة بين قواتنا وقوات العدو وقد تمكنت قواتنا من تكبيد العدو مزيد من الخسائر الفادحة في المعدات والأفراد خلال معارك اليوم وسنوافيكم بتفصيلاتها في البيان المقبل. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (53) 
التاريخ: 21/10/1973 
سعت : 2058 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دارت طوال اليوم أضخم وأعنف المعارك بين تشكيلاتنا البرية وقوات العدو شرق القناة وفي منطقة الدفرسوار وقد سيطرت قواتنا على هذه المعارك بثبات وثقة وكبدت العدو خسائر كبيرة في معداته وأفراده. 

كما قامت قواتنا بعدد من الهجمات المضادة ضمت بعدها أجزاء جديدة من الأرض شرق القناة وتمكنت من أسر عدد من أطقم الدبابات المعادية وتقدر خسائر العدو في هذه المعارك طوال اليوم وحتى سعت إعداد هذا البيان بما يلي: 

تدمير 70 دبابة ـ تدمير 40 عربة مجنزرة ـ إسقاط وتدمير 25 طائرة منها 12 طائرة هليوكبتر ـ أعداد كبيرة من القتلى والجرحى والأسرى.[/frame] 


*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (54) 
التاريخ: 22/10/1973 
سعت : 1700 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قامت تشكيلاتنا الجوية من القاذفات المقاتلة والقاذفات الثقيلة في منتصف ليلة أمس بدك تجمعات العدو من الدبابات والعربات شرق القناة وفي منطقة الدفرسوار وكبدته خسائر ضخمة في المعدات والأفراد وعلى الساحل الشمالي أمام بورسعيد دارت معركة بحرية مساء أمس بين عناصر من بحريتنا وتشكيل بحري معادي حاول الاقتراب من سواحلنا بمعاونة طائراته الهليوكبتر وقد أسفرت المعركة عن تدمير 3 قطع بحرية للعدو وإصابة طائرتين هليوكبتر وانسحب باقي التشكيل المعادي شرقاً دون أن يحقق هدفه ـ كما حاول تشكيل بحري معادي آخر مكون من ثلاث وحدات بحرية سريعة الاقتراب من سواحلنا على البجر الأحمر بعد منتصف ليلة أمس فتصدت له عناصر من بحريتنا ودمرت له وحدتين وفرت الأخرى دون أن تحقق هدفها واعتباراً من أول ضوء صباح اليوم تقوم تشكيلات من طائراتنا المقاتلة وقاذفاتنا المقاتلة بمعاونة قواتنا البرية في أعمال قتالها بسيناء والدفرسوار وذلك بقصف مواقع العدو ومناطق تجمعه فأحدثت بها خسائر متتالية تفوق أضخم الخسائر التي تكبدها العدو في أي يوم منذ بداية القتال وعندما حاولت طائرات العدو مهاجمة قواتنا تصدت لها وسائل دفاعنا الجوي ودمرت منها 12 طائرة ـ هذا وما تزال المعارك مستمرة بمنتهى العنف والشراسة حتى سعت إعداد هذا البيان. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (55) 
التاريخ: 23/10/1973 
سعت : 1000 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استغل العدو قرار وقف إطلاق النار وقام بدفع عدد من دباباته ليلة أمس إلى منطقة الدفرسوار محاولاً التسلل لاكتساب بعض المواقع الجديدة التي لم يكن له وجود بها قبل قرار وقف إطلاق النار، كما قام بإطلاق النيران من بعض مواقعه علاوة على أنه استخدم قواته الجوية ضد بعض قطاعات قواتنا. 

وتعلن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة أن هذه الأعمال تعتبر خرقاً لقرار وقف إطلاق النار واستفزازاً للقوات المصرية مما سيضطرنا إلى ردع هذه الاستفزازات. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (56) 
التاريخ: 23/10/1973 
سعت : 1505 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انتهز العدو فرصة وقف إطلاق النار وقام خلال الليل بتدعيم قواته في منطقة الدفرسوار ثم مهاجمة مواقع قواتنا وإطلاق النار عليها. 

وقد قامت قواتنا بالتصدي لمحاولات العدو واشتبكت معه منذ الصباح في معارك عنيفة اشتركت فيها الدبابات والمدفعية والقوات الجوية. 

وقد أسقطنا للعدو 4 طائرات من طراز فانتوم وميراج وما زالت الاشتباكات مستمرة. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (57) 
التاريخ: 23/10/1973 
سعت : 2157 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استمر انتهاك قوات العدو لقرار وقف إطلاق النار طوال اليوم حيث واصلت إطلاق نيرانها على مواقع قواتنا شرق القناة وغربها واستخدمت في عدوانها أعداداً كبيرة من الطائرات والدبابات والمدفعية فتصدت لها قواتنا ودارت معارك جوية وبرية عنيفة اشتركت فيها تشكيلات من طائراتنا ودباباتنا ومدفعيتنا ووسائل دفاعنا الجوي. 

وقد خسر العدو في هذه المعارك 7 طائرات طوال اليوم منهم 3 ميراج و4 فانتوم، وعدد كبير من الدبابات والعربات بالإضافة إلى خسائره في باقي المعدات والأفراد. 

ولا يزال القتال مستمراً حتى ساعة إعداد هذا البيان. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (58) 
التاريخ: 24/10/1973 
سعت : 1228 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عند صدور الأمر بوقف إطلاق النار في الساعة 1852 مساء 22 أكتوبر سنة 1973 بتوقيت القاهرة كانت قواتنا شرق القناة متمسكة بقوة بالأراضي التي استردتها من سيناء ولم يفلح العدو خلال هجماته المتكررة ضد رؤوس الشواطئ شرقي القناة أن يكتسب أي جزء سوى ثغرة في منطقة الدفرسوار وهي المنطقة التي تمكنت أجزاء من قوات العدو التسرب منها والانتشار في بعض المناطق غرب القناة ولقد أعلنت إسرائيل في بيانها الصادر يوم 21 ـ 10 ـ 1973 أن قواتها انتشرت في مساحة 475 ميل مربع غرب القناة أي حوالي 24 ميلاً طولاً × 20 ميلاً عرضاً ولو أن هذه المساحة مبالغ فيها غير واقعية حيث تتواجد قوات لنا متداخلة بين قوات العدو فقد ظل هذا الوضع كما هو حتى سعت 1852 يوم 22 أكتوبر 1973 عندما بدأ تنفيذ وقف إطلاق النار من جانبنا. 

ومنذ ذلك التوقيت وحتى الساعة السابعة من صباح اليوم 24 ـ 10 ـ 1973 انتهزت قوات إسرائيل وقف إطلاق النار وتحت ساتر الليل ليلة 22/23، 23/24 أكتوبر بدأت في الانتشار مرة أخرى في اتجاه الجنوب متداخلة في قواتنا بغرض إظهار اتساع رقعة الأرض المتواجدة فيها ولكنها اصطدمت بقواتنا واشتبكت معها بالنيران فقامت قواتنا بالرد عليها وقد استخدم العدو قواتة الجوية لتمكين بعض وحداته الصغرى من التسرب جنوباً في اتجاه ميناء الأدبية وبذا يمكن تلخيص موقف قواتنا صباح اليوم كالآتي: 

أولاً: قواتنا في سيناء تحتل الشاطئ الشرقي لقناة السويس من بور فؤاد شمالاً بطول 200 كم وبعمق يتراوح من 12 ـ 17 كم شرقاً بما فيها مدينة القنطرة شرق ـ عدا ثغرة بسيطة من الدفرسوار شمالاً بطول 7 كم ملاصقة للبحيرات المرة وتبلغ المساحة التي تسيطر عليها قواتنا شرق القناة 3000 كم مربع تقريباً. 

ثانياً: لا توجد للعدو قوات إطلاقاً غرب القناة في القطاع الشمالي من طريق الإسماعيلية وشمالاً. 

ثالثاً: توجد بعض وحدات فرعية للعدو مبعثرة ومتداخلة بين قواتنا في بعض الأجزاء غرب القناة خلف المحور الجنوبي حتى ميناء الأدبية. 

رابعاً: لا توجد إطلاقاً للعدو في أي مدينة من مدن القناة الرئيسية (السويس ـ الإسماعيلية ـ بورسعيد). 

خامساً: حاول العدو بعد إيقاف إطلاق النار صباح اليوم قطع الطرق المؤدية إلى مدينة السويس ولكن قواتنا تمنعه بالقوة من تنفيذ أهدافه. 

سادساً: التموين إلى جميع قواتنا شرق القناة مستمر بصورة منتظمة ولم يتوقف لحظة واحدة وقواتنا متمسكة بمواقعها في سيناء[/frame]. 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (59) 
التاريخ: 24/10/1973 
سعت : 1600 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استمر العدو في كسر وقف إطلاق النار طوال اليوم فقد قامت تشكيلات من قواته الجوية صباح اليوم بهجمات عديدة ومكثفة على مواقع قواتنا في القطاع الجنوبي شرق قناة السويس. 

وفي حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر قبل ظهر اليوم حرك العدو مجموعات من دباباته في اتجاه مدينة السويس وحاولت اقتحامها فتصدت له قوات مدينة السويس ودمرت منها 13 دبابة. 

ولا يزال العدو يواصل اعتداءاته وفتح نيرانه على قواتنا في القطاع الجنوبي. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (60) 
التاريخ: 24/10/1973 
سعت : 1655 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نتيجة لاستمرار هجوم العدو الجوي على مواقع قواتنا شرق القناة فقد تصدت له طائراتنا المقاتلة ودارت معركة جوية أسقطنا للعدو فيه 8 طائرات من طراز ميراج. 

وقد لوحظ أن بعض طائرات الميراج التي قامت بالعدوان على قواتنا اليوم تتبع للقوات الجوية لإحدى الدول الأجنبية. 

ولا يزال العدو الجوي يواصل اعتداءاته على قواتنا مواصلاً بذلك انتهاكه لقرار وقف إطلاق النار. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (61) 
التاريخ: 25/10/1973 
سعت : 1535 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لثالث يوم على التوالي يواصل العدو انتهاكه لقراري مجلس الأمن بشأن إيقاف إطلاق النار. 

فقد عاود العدو محاولته ظهر اليوم لاقتحام مدينة السويس بالدبابات والمدفعية فتصدت له قواتنا المسلحة ودمرت له 11 دبابة وأجبرت الباقي على الانسحاب مرة أخرى خارج المدينة ولا زالت قواتنا في سيناء تسيطر على المساحات التي استردتها وتقوم بتأمينها ضد أي هجوم لقوات العدو. 

كما أن قواتنا في غرب القناة متمسكة تماماً بمواقعها لمنع أي محاولة للعدو لتوسيع نطاق عدوانه. [/frame]




[frame="2 80"]
البيان الرقم (62) 
التاريخ: 25/10/1973 
سعت : 2120 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استمراراً لانتهاكات العدو لقراري وقف إطلاق النار الصادرين عن مجلس الأمن يومي 22، 23 أكتوبر الحالي... حاول العدو للمرة الثانية بعد ظهر اليوم اقتحام مدينة السويس مستخدماً أعداداً كبيرة من الدبابات تعاونها طائراته ومدفعياته بعيدة المدى فتصدت له قواتنا المسلحة تعاونها قوات المقاومة الشعبية ودمرت له ثماني دبابات ولم تمكنه من تحقيق أهدافه ـ كما تمكنت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي من إسقاط إحدى الطائرات المعادية في القطاع الشمالي من الجبهة. 

وقد رصدت أجهزتنا اختراقين متتاليين قامت بهما طائرات استطلاع أمريكية على ارتفاع 24 كم وبسرعة تماثل ثلاثة أضعاف سرعة الصوت ـ وقد بدأ الاختراق الأول في تمام الساعة الواحدة وثماني دقائق من بعد ظهر اليوم عندما اخترقت إحدى طائرات الاستطلاع الأمريكية مجالنا الجوي من شرق الدلتا ثم اتجهت شرقاً إلى القنطرة ومنها انحرفت شمالاً وعادت إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد استغرقت هذه الدورة دقيقتان. 

وبدأ الاختراق الثاني بطائرتي استطلاع أمريكيتين في تمام الساعة الثانية إلا عشر دقائق من بعد ظهر اليوم وبدأت دورتهما من اتجاه الشرق فوق منطقة السويس ومنها إلى حلوان ثم إلى غرب القاهرة ثم اتجهتا شمالاً إلى غرب الإسكندرية ومنها إلى البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد استغرقت هذه الدورة سبع دقائق.[/frame] 



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (63) 
التاريخ: 26/10/1973 
سعت : 1226 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أعلن المتحدث العسكري الإسرائيلي في الساعة التاسعة من صباح اليوم أنه أغرقت ناقلة البترول سريوس في مدخل خليج السويس وهي ناقلة بترول تحمل علم بنما وادعى المتحدث الإسرائيلي أيضاً أن قوة مصرية مكونة من الدبابات والمدفعية في منطقة الجيش الثالث شمال مدينة السويس قامت بمهاجمة القوات الإسرائيلية الموجودة غربها ـ ويهم القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة المصرية أن تعلن أن إسرائيل تحاول مرة أخرى أن تجد ذريعة لكسر وقف إطلاق النار بهذه الادعاءات الكاذبة. 

أولاً: لم تقم قوات الجيش الثالث بأي هجوم ولم تكسر وقف إطلاق النار. 

ثانياً: لم تقم قواتنا البحرية بأي نشاط بحري ولم تكسر وقف إطلاق النار. 

ثالثاً: أن قواتنا المسلحة غير مسؤولة عن الادعاء الإسرائيلي بغرق هذه السفينة التي تحمل علم بنما كما تدعي إسرائيل. 

ويهم القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة أن توضح التناقضات الإسرائيلية بينما يذكر المتحدث العسكري الإسرائيلي بأن هذه الباخرة باسم سريوس وتحمل علم بنما فان تأمينات اللويدز العالمية في لندن كذبت إسرائيل في بيان رسمي لها بإعلانها أنه لا يوجد في سجلاتها الرسمية أي ناقلة بهذا الاسم ويبين هذا الإعلان الرسمي أن ما تعلنه إسرائيل هو ادعاء كاذب. 

لكل ذلك فإن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة يهمها أن تعلن أن إسرائيل التي انتهكت وقف إطلاق النار في أول يوم لوقفه في 22 أكتوبر ثم في 23 أكتوبر، 24 أكتوبر، 25 أكتوبر بتحركاتها لقواتها المسلحة لكسب مناطق جديدة باعترافها في بياناتها العسكرية تحاول اليوم إيجاد مبرر لاستمرار الانتهاك المستمر لوقف إطلاق النار. 

ولقد سمحنا منذ أول وقف لإطلاق النار في 22 أكتوبر حسب قرار مجلس الأمن بحضور المراقبين الدوليين بينما تلجأ إسرائيل لتأخير وتعطيل أعمالهم للوصول إلى هذه المنطقة الجنوبية من العمليات الحربية لتستمر في انتهاكها لوقف إطلاق النار. [/frame]



[frame="2 80"]البيان الرقم (64) 
التاريخ: 26/10/1973 
سعت : 1910 


الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تنكشف الآن أبعاد الادعاءات الكاذبة التي أطلقها العدو صباح اليوم حول ما أسماه بقيام قواتنا بإغراق إحدى ناقلات بتروله في خليج السويس وحول ما ادعاه بعد ذلك من أن مصر تستخدم الدبابات والمدفعية في قصف المواقع الإسرائيلية غرب القناة كتمهيد لإقامة معبر فوق القناة شمال السويس. 

فقد قام العدو بعد أن حاول تهيئة الأذهان بادعائه خرق قواتنا لقرارات وقف إطلاق النار بضربات جوية مركزة على مواقع قواتنا في القطاع الجنوبي شرق السويس وبدأت هذه الضربات في الساعة الحادية عشر قبل ظهر اليوم واستمرت على فترات متقطعة حتى ساعة إعلان هذا البيان مما أضطر مواقعنا التي تتعرض للقصف إلى أن تتصدى لطائرات العدو بقوة وثبات ولم تمكنها من تحقيق أهدافها. 

ومع تأكيد القيادة العامة لقواتنا المسلحة من جديد أن قواتنا صامدة وتقاتل ببسالة وشجاعة كما أنها ملتزمة بقرار وقف إطلاق النار حتى الآن فإنها تفسر تصرفات العدو اليوم بأنها تمهيد من جانبه للقيام بعمليات هجومية أخرى يحاول من خلالها أن يكسب أجزاء جديدة من الأرض منتهزاً فرصة استمراره في وضع العقبات أمام مندوبي هيئة الرقابة الدولية لعدم تمكينهم من احتلال مراكزهم في منطقة القطاع الجنوبي وقبل وصول قوة الطوارئ الدولية إلى نفس المنطقة. [/frame]



*

----------


## hakimahe

[تحية حب وتقدير على المجهود المبذول

----------


## hakimahe

الله ينور علي المجهود ده

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

بداية القول سلام لقلوب
بتتلاقي و بتعلم و بتداوي

وبتصحصح عقول غابت
مابين هربان وبين حاوي

قالولي تعالى وقول كلمة
مادمت عاشقها وأكيد غاوي

وجيت اتشارك هنا وابارك
لكين دلوقتي .. مش ناوي

أنا مش ح أحكي وأتحاكى
ولا راح أقول هنا حكاوي

وح أحكي ازاي وانا شايف
كلام ما اتقالشي ف غناوي

انا راح ألم أوراقي
وألملم كل ما باقي
اديني قريت .. وفجأة لقيت
بدال الراوي 100 راوي






لو تسمحولي بس أعبّـــر
وإني أوصـف أو أصـــوّر
عشقها ف القلب ساكن
بس ياريت قلبي يقدر

كل حكاويكوا الجميلة
ترجمتها كلمة واحدة
حتى لو كانت  قليلة
إنما على روحنا شاهدة

بحبـــك يا مصــــر

بحبــك يا بلـدى يا أصل الوجــود
وحبك فى قلبى ملوهش حدود
يامهد الحضارة
تاريخك منــارة
يعلِّم و يشهد على كل عصر
بحبك يا بلدى .. بحبك يا مــصـــر
 :f: كتبتبتك بلادى..فى شهادة ميلادى
سكنتك وساكنك .. أهـلى و ولادى 
وراضـى بنصيبـك
وعمرى مااسيبك
سواء كنتى صحرا أو كنتى قصر
بحبــك يا بلدى .. بحبك يا مــصـــر 
 :f: ده أجمل مافيكِ  يا بلدي الامـان
وحضن الأحبه .. في لحظة حنان
وكل أما ببعد
ولا بعرف أعند
ولا تمُـر بيا الليـــالي في يُسْــر
وألاقيك ِ ديماً.. ف قلبي يا مــصـــر
 :f: صحيـح جـوة منّى .. مــرارة انكسار
وحاسس بحلمى فى حالة انحسار
لكن بحلم أبنّى
واكبّر فى إبنى
يزّين تاريخــك بنصــرة ونصــر
ويرفعلي رايتك يابلدي يامــصـــر
 :f: ده ربي ذكرها ف كتابه الكريم
وقالها رسولنا الحبيب العظيم
خيرها ف جنودها
بيحمــوا حدودهـا
تطول الليالي .. ويفرجها ربك من بعد عسْر
بحبك يابلدى .. وطول عمرى حفضل
أحبـــك يا مصــــر 





صفحة باللون الاخضراني
خطهالنا قلب فاني
أصله عاشق روح ولادها
غاوي نيلها الاسمراني
جمّع الصحبة الجميلة
صورت أجمل معاني
تسلمولنا يا أهل بلدي
ومن وراكوا .. اسكندراني

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

اليوم أقدم لكم معركة جديدة من معارك التحرير.. 
معركة 15 فبراير 1973 الجوية 

المقدمة : يكتبها بكل فخر ..الأستاذ احمد زايد


معركه لم اكن اعلم عنها شيئا حتي يوم الجمعه 19 ديسمبر 2008 ، معركه طويت احداثها سريعا بسبب توقيتها ، فهي قبل حرب اكتوبر بعشرة اشهر تقريبا ، وغطت احداث الحرب عليها سريعا.

أقسم بالله لمن يقرأ تلك السطور انني لم اكن لاصدق سرد تلك المعركه لولا انني سمعتها من فم اللواء طيار احمد كمال المنصوري وهو بطلها ، ربما يظن البعض سريعا ان الرجل يحاول تمجيد نفسه ، لكن الرجل ظل صامتا خمس وثلاثون عاما و عشر أشهر كاملين لا يتحدث و لا يمجد نفسه حتي وصلنا اليه لنحاول ان نبعث تلك المعركه مرة اخري من ظلمات التاريخ المصري الناصع و الذي حكم عليه بالقتل عمدا.

الجميل أن من دلنا علي هذا البطل الصامت هو قائده اللواء تميم فهمي قائد السرب 49 مقاتلات في حرب اكتوبر ، و عندما تحدثت مع اللواء تميم عن رغبتنا في نقل بطولته الي الورق لتعرفها الأجيال الحالية و القادمة رد علينا متهكما 
((عايزين قصه بطل ؟ اسألوا عن الطيارين المصريين كلهم ، كلهم ابطال لكن ابدأوا مع المنصوري فقد قام باعمال يشيب لها شعر الطفل الرضيع )) لاحظ كلمه ابدؤوا.


الوثائق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=BZaG6DWzGHE


الاهرام 16 فبراير 73


المنصوري وخلفه جريده الاخبار






الفانتوم الاخري تفلت من القتل



أيعقل هذا في هذا الزمن الوقح ؟ هل مازال  هناك انكار للذات و تقدير للبطولة من رجل لاخر تحت قيادته !؟
كان من الممكن ان ينسب اللواء تميم فهمي تلك البطولات لنفسه و ننشرها نحن ، و نحن لا نعلم الحقيقيه مثل ملايين اخرين ينسبون لانفسهم فضل و مكانه لا يستحقونها ، لكن الرد الصادق ارسلنا الي البطل الحقيقي في نظره , 
أرسلنا إلي اللواء احمد كمال المنصوري الذي قال عن قائده اللواء تميم فهمي أبيات من الشعر تقال الان لمن هم في اعلي المراكز فقط رغبه في كسب الود و انتهاز الفرص ، لكن الاثنين علي المعاش الان و ليس بينهم غير كل صداقه و ود و احترام و الأهم من ذلك زماله الحرب التي نحتاج مثلها أمصال و أمصال لكي يلقح بها الجيل الحالي ، قال في حقه انه كقائد سرب كان يطير مثلهم و يربط في الطائرة لساعات مثله مثل اصغر طيار عنده في السرب و يعلمهم كل ما يعرفه و ينقل إليهم خبراته ، مشاعر طيبه تكاد تندثر الان في مجتمعنا.



أما المقاتل الشرس احمد كمال المنصوري فحكاية من حكاوي الاساطير التي لو لم تكتب و تمجد الآن ربما تضيع في ادراج التاريخ المتخمه بأوراق و بطولات أخري مماثله, هذا الرجل أوصى بدفن وثائقه معه عندما يموت لانه لم يكن يعلم ان بمصر رجال و نساء شباب و أطفال يتعطشون لتلك البطولات كتعطش التائه في الصحراء لجرعه ماء.

فما هي وثائقه التي اكدت قصته و جعلته يلاحظ أن شعر رأسي وقف عندما اطلعت عليها، نعم شعر رأسي وقف بالفعل من الدهشه من الكنز الرابض امامي و أيضا احتراما و إجلالا و تقديرا و خشوعا لتسجيلات صوتيه من كابينه طائرته و بين برج المراقبة فيها سرد موثق و واضح لسير المعركة التي دامت ثلاث عشر دقيقه ، خشوع و تقدير للحظات يقاتل فيها اثنان من الطيارين المصريين اثني عشر طيارا اسرائيليا بمفردهم، لحظات فيها ثماني واربعون صاروخ اسرائيلي جو جو و أكثر من ثلاثون الف طلقه تواجه اربعه صواريخ مصريه و ربعمائه طلقه فقط و الأهم من ذلك لحظات ذٌلت فيها الفانتوم الاسرائيليه بطياريها الاعلي في العالم امام الميج المصري بطياريها الابطال .

إن هذه المعركة تجعل الفرد منا يحس بضاّله حجمه مقارنه بهؤلاء الابطال العظام و يجعلنا نتسأل ما الذي نستطيع ان نقدمه لديننا و لبلدنا لكي يعودوا كما كانوا، ففي البداية أو النهاية الطيار المنصوري رجل عادي مثلك انت ، و مثلي أنا لا يزيد عنا بشئ غير الايمان المطلق بالله و بمشيئته ، فعندما قابل طائرات العدو المتفوقه كما و كيفا و في كل شيء ممكن في ذلك ، الوقت لم يفكر الا في شئ واحد ونقلا عن لسانه اقوله مرة اخري
(( كنت أحافظ علي عذريه مصر من الاسرائيليين ، مش معقول يهود يخشوا يغتصبوا امي امامي و اقعد ساكت )) 
ساترك للقارئ تقدير تلك المقوله ومقارنتها بما يحدث الآن.



كان الحديث ملتهبا بحماس هذا الرجل و الذي يفوق حماسا و حبا للوطن عن حب الابن لامه ، و بعد دقائق من الحوار فتحت موضوع كثيرون يعرفونه و غاضبين منه ألا و هو الفيلم الذي انتجته قناه متخصصه في القتال الجوي تحت اسم CRAZY EGYPTIAN PILOT و تم وضعه على موقع الانترنت  YOUTUBE

و الذي يصور معركة جوية حدثت في شهر أكتوبر عام 73 بين طيار مصري و آخر إسرائيلي و قام الطيار المصري بمناورة جريئه جدا طبقا للوصف الاسرائيلي لكنها فشلت و مات الطيار في النهايه لتحسب انتصارا للطيار الاسرائيلي ، و إذ باللواء احمد كمال المنصوري يضحك بسخرية و يسألنا هل تودون مقابله الطيار المصري الذي شارك في تلك المعركه ؟؟؟ سؤال صدمه ما بعدها صدمه لنا.

فانا واحد من الذين انبهروا بدقه اخراج هذا الفيلم و عرضه علي موقع عالمي واسع الانتشار بالاضافه الي ان شهاده الطيار الاسرائيلي بجرأه الطيار المصري و كفاءته كانت عاليه لكن الطيار الاسرائيلي كان الافضل ولدت لدينا احساس بان القصه حقيقيه حتي النخاع, لكني وقعت فريسة لإعلام الصهيونية مرة أخري و تناولت السم في طبق الحلوي كعادة و العرب.



ضحك الرجل من انبهارنا بسؤاله و انطلقت أسئلتنا سريعا لكن خفف من سرعتنا بضحكه متواضعه قائلا
(( الطيار المجنون ده اللي في الفيلم اسمه حسن سالم الرافعي و هسمعك صوته بعد قليل ، و أنا كنت قائده في الاشتباك ده ، حسن طار معايا 52 طلعه عمليات في حرب اكتوبر 73 و مازال حي يرزق حتي الان ))

ثم استطرد غير مبالي بدهشتنا البالغه مما نسمعه (( المناورة دي احنا اخترعناها و تدربنا عليها كتير جدا جدا ، و نستخدمها لما يكون الموقف صعب ومش قادر تفلت من الطيار الاسرائيلي ، في الاشتباك ده يوم 24 اكتوبر 73 كنا فوق الثغرة و الطيارة اللي في الفيلم خذ بالك من المثلثات البرتقاليه اللي علي الجناح ، دي علامات جنوب افريقيا – المهم ان المناورة دي لها ثلاث نتائج محققه اولها ان الطيار الاسرائيلي يرشق في الارض او ان الطيار المصري يفلت من الطيار الاسرائيلي و يركب ذيله أو أن الطيار المصري يرشق في الارض ، لكن اللي الاسرائيليين لم يعرفوه اننا تعلمنا من الطيارين الباكستانيين في سوريا تكتيك الطيران بسرعه صفر وده هما فوجئوا بيه في حرب اكتوبر و عملنا بيه نتائج كويسه جدا جدا ، المناورة دي كنا مسمينها في السرب مناورة الموت و كنا متدربين عليها كويس جدا جدا لدرجه اننا كنا بنفذها ليلا يعني و الدنيا كحل و محدش شايف حاجه ، وحسن الرافعي عايش ويقدر يحكي لكم عليها بالتفصيل )) الرسالة واضحة وضوح الشمس فالمناورة مصريه و ليست مناورة يأس كما صورها لنا الفيلم و الطيار المصري حي يرزق و قد استمعت إلي صوته يصف تلك المعركه في تسجيل صوتي من عام 1973 و لم يمت كما صور الفيلم.

لقد استمعنا الي تسجيلات معركه 15 فبراير 1973 بكل دقه ومعها ترجمه لما يتعذر علينا فهمه من اللواء المنصوري ، و اعتقد انه من الواجب بل من الحتمي علينا ان ننقل تفاصيل ما سمعناه لك حتي لا تضيع تلك المعركه و سجلها و أسماء أبطالها في أدراج النسيان.

أتمني أن استطيع أن أقدم للإسلام و لمصر و لو مثقال ذرة من الانتماء الذي يملئ اللواء طيار احمد كمال المنصوري و هي قصه حقيقية 100% و صورها أيضا تخص اللواء المنصوري شخصيا.



معركة الدقائق الثلاث عشر 
كنت اجلس مربوطا الي كرسي طائرتي ضمن اربع من طياري الحاله الاولي في قاعده بني سويف الجويه ، كان الجو صحوا و شمس الشتاء تشع نورها علي فترات ، كنا علي اعتاب فصل ربيع عام 1973 فشهر فبراير مازال في منتصفه ، و بروده الجو تظهر علي فترات لتذكرنا بفصل شتاء قاس مر بنا. 
بينما اجلس داخل طائرتي و احزمه الكرسي تشدني بقوة الي الطائرة وكأنني جزء لا ينفصل من اجزاءها، تطلعت ببصري  لاطمئن علي رفاقي ، ثلاث من طياري المقاتلات يقبعون داخل طائراتهم المسلحه انتظارا لاي طارئ لينطلقوا خلفي الي السماء مدافعين عن قاعدتهم ووطنهم وبلدهم ـ كلما انطلقوا انطلق معهم ملك الموت ، فهذا الملك مصاحب لنا في كل طلعه نكاد نحس به  ونراه اثناء القتال الجوي المتلاحم مع العدو وحتي اثناء التدريبات ، فقد مات من الطيارين الشباب اثناء التدريبات اكثر ممن ماتوا خلال النكسه وحرب الاستنزاف وهو دليل علي وحشيه التدريب وقوته.

أحسست بالملل يتسرب الي بدون ان أشعر ، فدوري في الحاله الاولي يستمر لمده ثلاث ساعات طويله ومؤلمه ، هربت من الملل بتذكر ابني عمرو  فأحسست بالالم فجأه ففي اخر مرة كان معي بالمطار ، كنت مربوطا الي مقعدي في الحاله الاولي كما انا الان ، وانطلقت الخرطوشه الخضراء في سماء المطار ، معلنه حاله طوارئ واقلاع طائرات الحاله الاولي فورا ، كان عمرو علي رجلي داخل كابينه الطائرة يتعلم مني الطيران نظريا ونلهو قليلا  ، لكن الخرطوشه الخضراء تعني لي ان مصر في خطر ، مصر تنادي علي ان احميها ، فما كان مني الا انني القيت بابني من الكابينه في رد فعل تلقائي وغريزي لكي اقلع في اسرع وقت ، واقلعت سريعا لدرء الخطر عن مطاري وعندما عدت الي المطار ، وجدت ان رجل ابني قد ُكسرت ، فأحسست بالالم رهيب ومازلت احس به كلما تذكرت تلك الذكري ، لكني اعود واوقول لنفسي ان الموقف لو تكرر لاتخذت نفس الموقف ، فما وزن ابني فلذه كبدي مقارنه بمصر ؟ لا وزن له نهائيا فكل شئ فعليا يهون في سبيل مصر ، وما حدث لي كرد فعل تلقائي أكد ذلك وادركت بعده أن مصر قد استولت علي تماما ، ولم يعد هناك حتي لابني مجال للمنافسه امام حبي لمصر.

لقد أثرت فينا نكسه يونيو 67 تأثيرا عميقا وادت الي وجود عقده نفسه لدينا ، عقده جعلتنا نهرع الي الصعود للجو كلما لاح في الافق شبه خطر ، فلم نعد نطيق ان نظل علي الارض وطائرات العدو تعربد في السماء منتهكه سمائنا وارضنا فأصبح الإقلاع الفوري جزء من تدريبنا وتطورنا في ذلك التدريب لنصل لمستوي راق جدا أثار دهشه الخبراء السوفيت أنفسهم ، فالثانيه تصنع فارق رهيب بين طائرة تصوب نيرانها علي ، او ان اصوب عليها أسرع منها ، فالثانيه دهر في عالم الطيران ، ثانيه واحده تضعني في موقف المطارد بدلا من الطريد ، ثانيه تعيدني حيا لمطاري او تعيدني الي خالقي.



أحسست بغصة في حلقي عندما تذكرت نظرات لوم ابني لي وهو يتألم من رجله المكسورة عندما عدت من الاشتباك ، وظلت نظرات الالم تطاردني في كل مكان وانا اتذكرها لكنني طردت تلك المشاهد من عقلي عندما تناهي الي اذني صوت تلبيغات من قواعد جويه ومحطات رادار مختلفه برصد تشكيل معادي يقترب من قطاع الجيش الثاني ، يا له من شعور قاس مرير ، قطاع الجيش الثاني علي مسافه مائتي كيلو من مكاني وهناك بدل المطار ، اثنين وثلاث واربع ، بل اكثر من خمسه مطارات أقرب مني الي هذا التشكيل وتمنيت لو كان هذا التشكيل المعادي قرب مطاري ، لو كان قريبا لكنت ...... و ...... و.... 

نظرت الي رفاقي فوجدتهم متابعي التبليغات علي اللاسلكي بأهتمام بالغ ، لا استطيع ان اصف ما يحس به هؤلاء الرجال الذين لم يبلغوا منتصف عقدهم الثاني بعد ، شعور مرير استمر لسنوات ثلاث بعد وقف اطلاق النار عام 70 واصبحنا نمضي في التدريب وقتا ومجهودا اكثر مما نمضيه في اي شئ اخر في الحياه ، تدريب فقط منذ ثلاث سنوات حتي الان ، واصبح الشوق لقتال العدو يمثل شوق الجائع لوجبه دسمه ، لكن التعليمات الصادره هي تجنب الاشتباك مع العدو قد الامكان ، وهي تعليمات زادت من القيد المفروض علي اعناقنا بجانب قيد اللاسلم و اللا حرب.

كان من الصعب علي كقائد تشكيل ان اكبح جماح رجالي معظم الوقت ، فهم شباب وملئ بالحماس والعزة والكرامه وحب الوطن ، وكان وجودهم علي الارض خطرا كبيرا مع مرور الوقت ، فانا اعيش معهم تماما كل يوم وكل ساعه وكل دقيقه واعرف ماذا يفكر فيه هذا او ماذا يريد ذاك ، لقد انصهرنا منذ مده في بوتقه واحده تسمي السرب 49 قتال واصبحنا عائله واحده ومنزلنا المطار ، فكان طبيعي ان اتعرف علي ما يفكر فيه اي من الطيارين الثلاث وهو يستمع الي تبليغات غرف العلميات بمسار التشكيل المعادي ، والذي اتضح لي من مسارة انه تشكيل استطلاع اسرائيلي ، فهم يتجولون في سمائنا بكل حريه كأنها بيتهم ولا حق لنا في طردهم بناء علي اوامر القيادة.

تابعت التبليغات بكل انتباه ، فطائرات العدو اخترقت خطوط قواتنا شمال فايد واتجهت جنوبا لاستطلاع الجيش الثالث بكامله وكانت بذلك تقترب من السويس والمسافه تقل بينها وبيننا ، وبنظرة سريعه مع الطيارين اعطيتهم أمرا بالاستعداد ، كان الدم يغلي في عروقي بشكل رهيب ، فقد خيل لي ان تلك الطائرات تدخل محاوله اغتصاب امي مصر ، ولابد لي ان احافظ علي شرف أمي ولا يجب ان اسمح لتلك الطائرات بان تستمر في تلك المهمه بدون ان نعترضها



كانت الأوامر المعروفة هي ترك طائرات الاستطلاع المعاديه تقوم بمهامها في الاستطلاع بدون التعرض لها حتي عمق ثلاثين كيلو متر من خط القناه و في عمق دفاعاتنا ، و كان تكتيك القيادة العامة غير مقبول بالنسبة لنا كطيارين شباب متحمس او كما كان يقول عنا الرئيس عبد الناصر شباب متهور ، فقبلنا الامر الواقع و نفذنا التعليمات علي مضض و كلنا نكتم غيظنا و نتمنى أن يصدر لنا الامر بالاشتباك.

استمرت الطائرات المعادية في تحركها تجاه الجنوب ومرت فوق السويس وكان اتجاهها مستمر في الجنوب وكانت مستمرة في الاقتراب من انتهاء مهمتها.
نظرت إلي الطيارين الثلاث ووجدت الغضب يجتاح الملامح والاعين تطلب الاشتباك ، وفي لحظه ما لم اتمالك نفسي وانا استمع الي بلاغات غرف العلميات وقدرت الموقف سريعا ووجدت انني ارفض ان تنتهك بلدي بالقوة واظل علي الارض، واتصلت بضابط العمليات الطيار كسيبه في برج المراقبه وطلبت منه ان يضرب خرطوشه اقلاع لاربع طائرات من المطار (فنجر فور- اربع طائرات ) فأطلق الرجل خرطوشه اطلاق طائرتين بالخطأ ، وعلي الفور انطلقت بطائرتي ومعي الطيار حسن لطفي ، بينما انتظر الطيار صفاء الدين مصطفي كامل ومعه الطيار حسن الرافعي الامر بالإقلاع.

 و فور الإقلاع و فتح اللاسلكي للاتصال بغرفه علميات المطار لاخذ التوجيهات بالاتجاه والارتفاع من الموجه الارضي رفعت الجمل ،و فور بدء عمل اللاسلكي بدأت اسمع صوت الموسيقي الجنائزيه علي موجه الاتصال الخاصه بنا والتي تعود الاسرائيليين ان يبثوها علي تردداتنا اللاسلكيه للشوشرة والتشويش علي اتصالاتنا والتي يقوم رجال من الخبراء السوفيت لدينا بتبليغها للاسرائيليين اول بأول وكنا نعلم ذلك ونتفاداه ، وكان الهدف من هذه الموسيقي هي بث موجه من الاحباط في نفوسنا ، لكننا تعودنا علي نقل موجه الاتصال الي موجه اخري تبادليه يعرفها المصريين فقط ونحتفظ بها سرا لانفسنا ونغيرها بأستمرار

أقلعت ومعي حسن لطفي واشرت له باشارة فور بدء اقلاعنا بأننا داخلين علي اشتباك مع العدو ولن يكون الامر كما تعودنا من قبل مجرد تحرش وتهويش ، وكنت اعرف ان حسن مثلي تماما يسعي للشهاده بكل قوة 
وبدأت اطلب التعليمات بالاتجاه والسرعه من الموجه الارضي ، وبدأ الموجه الارضي اعطائي شرح كامل لموقف العدو – وكان اسم مطار بني سويف  الكودي هو صفوان واسمي الكودي جاجوار ليدر 
(قائد الفهود السوداء)

يتبع أن شاء الله..
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

_نتابع سوياّ بقية ما حدث فى معركة 15 فبراير 73 الجوية.._

تسجيلات للمعركة بين طائرة المنصوري وغرفة التوجيه

من صفوان الي جاجوار ليدر (( تشكيل العدو عبارة عن فينجر فور ماشي وسط خليج السويس و سيكش غرب الزعفرانه بـ اربعين كيلو )) اي ان عدد مقاتلات العدو سته طائرات

جاجوار ليدر (( اوكي دخلني عليه علي طول ))
صفوان (( اتجه اتجاه 150 درجه وارتفع الي ارتفاع 4 كيلو، ارتفاعات المعادي 4 كيلو و 3 كيلو ونص ويتجه للشرق))
جاجوار ليدر (( دخلني عليه علي طول ))
صفوان (( مش هنحلق ))
جاجوار ليدر (( هافتح الافتر برنر )) – اي زياده سرعه الطائرة للسرعه القصوي

كان الملاحظ لي فور اقلاعي ان الموجه الارضي ينفذ التعليمات الصادرة له بتجنب الاشتباك وظهر ذلك جليا بانه يخبرني بأنني لن الحق بطائرات العدو رغم ان المسافه بيننا 150 كيلو فقط وفي اتجاه متقابل ، اي انني يمكن ان اشتبك معها بسهوله ، ولم يكن احد غير الله وحسن لطفي يعلم بنيتي في الاشتباك الفعلي ، لذلك توقع الموجه الارضي انني ساظل اناور بعيد عن الطائرات المعاديه طمعا في ان تخاف وترتد لكنني كنت قد حزمت امري فور الاقلاع بانني مقلع للاشتباك مع العدو وليكن ما يكون حتي لو ادي ذلك لنشوب الحرب .

وفتحت السرعه الي السرعه القصوي وعلي يساري حسن لطفي ، وبعد ثوان اقلع حسن الرافعي ومعه صفاء الدين خلفنا لكنهم لم يعرفوا اتجاهنا ومكاننا بعد واسمهم الكودي جاجوار 3 و 4 

صفوان (( الهدف بدأ يتجه لليمين المسافه  150 كيلو الساعه 11 بالنسبه لك ))

_توضيح من الكاتب
الساعه 11 – ضع نفسك مكان مركز عقارب الساعه ستجد علامه الساعه 11 امامك الي اليسار قليلا_

جاجوار ليدر (( اوكي ))
صفوان (( جاجوار 3 اتجه الي اتجاه 150 كيلو ارتفاع 4 كيلو ))

بدأ الموجه في بني سويف حشد الطائرات لكي يستعرض القوه امام قوه العدو الجويه لكنه لم يكن بنيتي في الاشتباك وعدم تنفيذ تعليماته الملاحيه

جاجوار ليدر (( صواريخ اون )) اي تسليح الصواريخ
جاجوار 2 (( روجر )) اي علم وتم تسليح الصواريخ وهو اخر احساس اقوم بتوصيله لزميلي عبر اللاسلكي الا وهو اننا داخلين للاشتباك الفعلي
صفوان (( جاجوار ليدر – موقف العدو كالاتي فيه فينجر فور معادي شرق الزغفرانه مسافه 20 كيلو ارتفاع 5 كيلو ويتجه شمالا ))

ولم ارد علي الموجه الارضي وقتها فهو يقوم بتوجيهي علي الابتعاد عن العدو بينما اخبرت صفاء في اللاسلكي انه هو جاجوار ليدر لكي ينفذ تعليمات الموجه الارضي ، وبدأ تشكيل صفاء والرافعي في الدوران لتنفيذ تعليمات الموجه لي انا ، وقد قصدت بذلك ان ابعد الموجه عني وان يستمر في الحوار مع صفاء وهو يظن ان يحدثني انا ، وعندما ظهر له علي الرادار ان هناك طائرتين تقتربان بسرعه كبيرة من تشكيل العدو ولا ينفذ التعليمات ، اصدر الموجه تعليمات بأقلاع فينجر فور من مطار بير عريضه واسم المطار الكودي هو الربيع بينما التشكيل اسمه الكودي ليدر 1
وبدأ الموجه اعطاء تعليمات لتلك الطائرات بقياده قائد السرب كمال فخر الدين بتدعيم تشكيل طائرتي لكي يظهر لليهود ان سته طائرات مصريه وخلفهم طائرتين خلفهم تقتربان منهم فيقوموا بالغاء مهمه الاستطلاع
لكن ما حدث غير ذلك .

فقد استمر جاجوار 3 بتنفيذ تعليمات الموجه لي انا ، فظل يدور في دوائر حول المطار بينما الموجه يحاول باستماته ان ينفذ تعليمات الاشتباك بعدم الاشتباك
صفوان (( ليدر 1 انت طالع من الربيع ؟))
ليدر 1 (( ايوة ))
صفوان (( اتجه اتجاه 180 ))

وكان الموجه في حيرة كبيرة فانا لا انفذ التعليمات الصادرة وأستمر في الطيران باتجاه مستقيم بينما ينفذها تشكيل صفاء والرافعي والفارق بيننا يزيد باستمرار والمسافه تقل باستمرار بيني مع تشكيل العدو

صفوان (( ليدر 1 هتخش علي جاجوار 1 عشان تكونوا تشكيل واحد))
المنصوري (( بس دخلني علي الناس اللي هناك )) اقصد الاسرائيليين
صفوان (( الناس اللي هناك لسه علي مسافه 120 كيلو )) 

لم يكن ذلك صحيحا ففي نفس الوقت كنت اري العدو بالعين المجرده ففي تلك الثوان رصدت اربع طائرات معاديه (فينجر فور) بينما هناك طائرتين (سيكشن ) يطير علي ارتفاع منخفض جدا فوق سطح الماء ،  وهو تكتيك اصبحنا نحفظه تماما ، فالهدف مما يقومون به هو ان ارتفع للاشتباك مع الطائرات الاربع التي اراها جيدا ، في تلك اللحظه تطبق علي الطائرتين اللتين تطيران علي ارتفاع منخفض وتطلق النار علي في مقتل ، وانا متأكد تمام التأكد ان قائد هذا التشكيل عندما رصدنا في البدايه تأكد انه بصدد مقابله طيارين هواه ومجانين ، فطائرتين ميج 21 مسلحتين بأربع صواريخ واربعمائه طلقه ككل تدخل في مواجهه ست طائرات فانتوم مسلحه ب ثماني واربعين صاروخا وما يزيد عن ثلاثين الف طلقه .
لذلك كنت اكاد اري ابتسامه السخريه علي وجه قائد التشكيل الاسرائيلي وهو يعطي اوامرة بنصب كمين لهؤلاء الهواه الذين يدخلون النار ، لكنهم يقينا لم يكن يعلم انه امام طياري مصر الذين يطلبون النصر والشهاده معا واننا كنا ندخل هذه المعركه بدافع النصر وليس الانتحار، فلدينا من الثقه في أنفسنا ومعدتنا اكبر من ان ننتحر .

ورغم نداءات الموجه الارضي لي المتكررة وقائد تشكيل بير عريضه للانضمام الي التشكيل فلم ارد لانني
HIGH SPEED ATTACKبدأت بالفعل تنفيذ عمليه هجوم سريع
كنت اهدف الي الارتفاع خلف الطائرات الاربع الطعم لي ، ثم التف في مناورة مفاجئه الي الطائرتين اللتين في الخلف لاهاجمهم بقوة ومفاجئه وجها لوجه مستغلا المفاجئه 
صفوان (( جاجوار ليدر حدد مكانك ))
لا رد من المنصوري والموجه يكرر النداء وبعد فترة صمت

المنصوري منفعلا (( رصدت طائرتين علي وش الميه ))  واشرت الي حسن لطفي بمكان الطائرات ورد علي بالاشارة بانه رأها .

كانت حاله التخبط تشمل تشكيل صفاء و الرافعي وتشكيل مطار بير عريضه فهم يحاولون الانضمام لي وهم لا يعرفون مكاني والموجه يقوم بتوجيه طائرات صفاء الذين يستخدمون اسمي الكودي ظنا انه يوجهني فالمسافه بيني وبينهم اكبر من 150 كيلو والموجه يعتقد انني وسطهم .

TURN TO THE LEFT  صفوان (( جاجوار ليدر ابتعد تجاه اليمين ))
المنصوري (( انا شايف فينجر فور امامي وسيكشن داخل علي ))

يبدو ان حاله التخبط التي حدثت للموجه الارضي نتيجه عدم تحكمه في التشكيل قد ادت الي دخول موجه اخر وهو طيار قديم اسمه عثمان ذهني وهو طيار قدير جدا وحالت حالته الصحيه دون استمراره في الطيران ، فتم اسناد مهام التوجيه الارضي له لاستغلال خبرته الجويه الواسعه ، وتدخل عثمان ذهني في الحوار باسم صفوان 2 وكان صوته هادئا جدا وواثقا بدرجه كبيرة اراحتني كثيرا في الاشتباك

صفوان 2 (( احنا شايفين فينجر فور امامك علي ارتفاع 5 كيلو بس مش شايفين السيكشن ده ، تأكد من مسارك واتجه تجاه الساحل ومتعديش الخليج))
ويظهر صوت الموجه الاول مستخدما ميكرفون اخر صائحا في ذعر
(( متعديش الخليج – متعديش الخليج ))

وبدأت الاشتباك مع الطائرتين اللتين كانا ينصبان كمينا لي و في اقل من ثلاثين ثانيه أستطعت بتوفيق الله ان اسقط طائرة فانتوم بصاروخين متتاليين عندما فوجئت بمناورتي انا وحسن تجاهها واعطتني تلك المناورة الافضليه في هذا الاشتباك ، فأطلقت صاروخين متتالين هما كل ما املك من صواريخ ، اول صاروخ اطلقته من مسافه كيلو ومائتي متر اصاب جناح الطائرة والصاروخ الاخر انفجر بها ، لتنفجر الطائرة ويتناثر حطامها علي مياه الخليج ، بدون ان ينجو اي من الطيار او الملاح.



الفانتوم الثانية تناور داخل دائرة قتل طائرة المنصوري وفي منتصف اسفل الصورة بقعه زيت علي مياه الخليج هو كل ما تبقي من الفانتوم الاولي

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار ليدر كومبانت تيرن واطلع الي 4 كيلو )) اي ناور وارتفع

جاجوار ليدر منفعلا (( كومبانت ايه ، انا مشتبك دلوقت مع طيارة معاديه ))

صفوان 2 (( متخشش وراهم ارضهم خليك فوق الخليج ))

كانت المعركه تجور رحاها بيني انا وحسن وبين طائرة فانتوم اخري بينما بقيه الفانتوم التي كانت طعم لنا تعود لنجده الطائرة المنفرده

صفوان 2 بصوت هادئ (( جاجوار ليدر–فيه فينجر فور معادي ارتفاع 4 كيلو مسافه 20 كيلو جاي وراك))

و هنا بدأت خطورة الموقف ، فطائرات العدو أستيقظت من الهجوم المفاجئ لي و بدأت تتعامل معي بينما الموجه الاول يحاول حشد الطائرات تجاهي لدعمي سريعا لنجده الموقف و لم يكن هناك شيئا ممكن ان اقوم به سوي استمرار المناوره مع الطائرات المعاديه وكنت اعتمد علي صوت عثمان ذهني في النفاذ من طائرات العدو الاربع المقبله علي باقصي سرعه فصوته ياتي الي وكانه داخلالكابينه معي وليس علي مسافه 150 كيلو مني ،وكانت توجيهاته المستمرة لي باقتراب التشكيل المعادي تدريجيا وبسبب خبرته العاليه ومعرفته بي وباسلوب طيراني سببا في افلاتي من الطائرات الاربع.

فمع اقتراب الطائرات الاربع الاسرائيلي الاضافيه كنت قد استخدمت انا وحسن صواريخنا وطلاقات مدافعنا كلها في اسقاط الطائرة الاولي ومحاوله اسقاط الاخري .
صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 اتجه الي منطقه 65- عشان تغطي جاجوار ليدر وهو راجع  )) 
محاولا تصحيح مسار طائرات بير عريضه تجاه مكان المعركه لنجدتنا

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار ليدر – خلي بالك من المعادي وراك خليك جواه علي طول لو بتلف وراك اقطع عليه ))

 الموجه يستمر في توجيهي خلال المعركه ناصحا بان اكون في موقف احسن من طائرات العدو

صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 خش علي الخليج باتجاه 030 افتر برنر اون ))

و بدأت حفله من الطائرات الخمس الاسرائيلي علي طائرتينا ، فصواريخ الفانتوم و طلقاتها انطلقت علينا بغزارة لا حصر لها ، و لولا توفيق الله و التدريب العالي و الثقة المتبادلة بيني و بين حسن ما كنا نجونا من تلك الحفله ، فبدات انا و حسن نناور لتخليص كل مننا الاخر من طائرات العدو المتفوقه علينا عددا و تسليحا و كيفا و وقودا.

وينفذ حسن مناورة رائعه ليفلت من فانتوم في ذيله
جاجوار ليدر (( فري نايس يا حسن))

صفوان 2 (( المعادي بالنسبه لك الساعه 8 مسافه 6 كيلو خش عليه – خش عليه ))

جاجوار ليدر ((كومبانت يسار ))

 صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 خش عليه برنر اون ))

ليدر 1 (( اوكي – ارتفاعنا 7 كيلو اتجاه 060 افتر برنر اون ))

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار ليدر – الموقف عندك عامل ايه ))

جاجوار ليدر منفعلا  (( مستمر في الاشتباك – شد يا حسن – شد يا حسن فوق  ))

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار ليدر خلي بالك من الطائرات المعاديه ))

صفوان 2 ((ليدر 1 الموقف دلوقت طياراتنا مشتبكه  مسافه 30 كيلو اتجاه 090 وراها طيارات معاديه مسافه 10 كيلو منها ))

صفوان 2 (( كمل علي اتجاه 270 يا جاجوار ليدر ))

فكلما بدأ صاروخ في الانطلاق من طائرة فانتوم كنا نطير تجاه الصاروخ لكي نسبقه قبل ان يبدأ جهاز توجيه الصاروخ في العمل ، و لا اعتقد أن هناك ثقة فيمن معك اكبر من انك تطلب منه ان يطير تجاه الصاروخ المعادي المنطلق نحوة لكي ينتحر الصاروخ ولا يتم توجيهه نحونا ويقوم زميلك بتنفيذ المناورة وينجو منها و يقوم هو بنفس الشئ معي ، فكأنما تراقص الاسرائيليين علي انغام مناوراتنا طوال ثلاث عشر دقيقه كامله لم تستطع اي طائرة اسرائيلي ان تصيب اي منا ، لدرجه انهم احسوا باليأس منا ، فما لدينا من وقود معروف لهم تقديرا و عودتنا إلي أي مطار أصبحت مستحيلة ، فمصيرنا الموت او علي الاقل سنخسر طائرتين مصر في امس الحاجه لهم في هذا الوقت.

ليدر1 (( جاجوار ليدر انت لسه مشتبك لسه ؟؟))

صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 الاشتباك قدامك جري لك ايه ؟))

ليدر 1 (( انا مش شايف الاشتباك ))

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار ليدر الطائرات بتاعتنا داخله عليك كومبانت تيرن ))

صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 الاشتباك بالنسبه لك الساعه 12 المسافه 25 كيلو اطلع لارتفاع 6 كيلو ))

ليدر 1 (( مش شايف حاجه ابدا !!!!!)

صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1 الاشتباك قدامك ارتفاع 4 كيلو ))

جاجوار ليدر (( الاشتباك مستمر – فين طياراتنا ))

صفوان 2 (( جاجوار 2  طياراتنا الساعه 9 عندك خذ بالك ))

صفوان 2 (( ليدر 1  شفت الاشتباك ؟؟!!))

صفوان 2 صائحا بعنف (( ليدر 1 اعمل كومبانت تيرن وارجع الاشتباك وراك مسافه 5 كيلو، اشتغل بقه ))

جاجوار 1 (( الفورميتر معايا ومعناش الا 200 لتر بس)) 
وكلمه فورميتر تعني الطائرة رقم2 اي حسن لطفي

صفوان 2 (( محدش يعدي الخليج ))

كان تشكيل الدعم القادم من مطار بير عريضه غير متمكن ان يدخل الي المعركه بسبب السحاب الكثيف فلم يتمكن من رؤيه المعركه للدخول في الاشتباك رغم توجيهات الموجه الارضي ، لكن الطائرات الاسرائيليه المزوده برادارات مستقله رصدت هذا التشكيل و توقعت اشتراكه في المعركه في اي لحظه.

كنت أدعو الله أن ينجينا مما نحن فيه ، فمنذ اقلعت انا و زميلي كنا في يدي الله تصويبنا بقدرته ، و حياتنا بمشيئته ، و نجاتنا بقدرته.

و فجأة تتخلص الطائرات الاسرائيليه من الاشتباك ، و تخلصنا نحن من الاشتباك ايضا ، و بدأنا نتجه غربا للعوده الي فوق الاراضي المصريه ، فالاشتباك كله دار فوق مياه خليج السويس. و يظهر صوت قائد السرب 49 قتال المقدم تميم مخبرنا في اللاسلكي بتعليمات صارمه:

تميم (( كل التشكيلات ترجع للقاعده)) و يكرر الأمر
و يرد كل قاده التشكيلات الطائرة بالعلم فيستطرد المقدم تميم

تميم (( جاجوار ليدر ارجع للقاعده ))
جاجوار ليدر (( وجهني علي بير عريضه انا علي حافه الخليج )) رغم ان وقودي لا يكفي الا لاقل من دقيقه لكني رغبت ان اقترب من اتجاه اي مطار مصري بقدر الامكان
ويخبرني حسن بعوده الطائرات الاسرائيلي خلفنا مره اخري ، ويقول لي ان ما لديه من وقود هو 200 لتر فقط اي ما يسمح بالطيران لمده دقيقه واحده فقط ، فأشير اليه بالاشتباك مع طائرات العدو التي تفاجئ بنا نعود للاشتباك مرة اخري رغم وضعنا ، فلا وقود لدينا ولا سلاح ، فماذا نكون سوي مجانين تسعي الي الموت سعيا ،
جاجوار ليدر (( ورايا طائرات معاديه ))
صفوان 2 (( دي طياراتنا احنا ))
جاجوار ليدر (( بقولك ورايا طائرات معاديه ))
صفوان 2 (( كل الطيارات ترجع بير عريضه ))

صفوان 2 بصوت حاسم (( اللي معاه طيارات معاديه يشتبك علي طول ))

كنا نحاول ان نصطدم بطائرات العدو لتدميرها ، وعندما أيقن اليهود انهم امام طيارين من نوع اخر غير معهود لديهم ، تخصلوا من الاشتباك مرة اخري وهو ما يعتبر في عرف الطيران هزيمه لهم
وانسحبوا.

و بدأنا نتجه تجاه الساحل وانا معي 100 لتر فقط من الوقود باحثا عن مكان يصلح للهبوط السريع ، واذا بي افاجأ بمدفعيات مضاده للطائرات تنطلق نحونا من احد الوحدات الارضيه (اللواء الاول ميكانيكي )

صفوان 2 (( كل الطيارات تنزل بير عريضه ))
جاجوار ليدر (( معايا 100 لتر يا جدعان ))

تميم صائحا في صفوان (( بيقولك وجهني علي بير عريضه ))

ليدر 1 (( في طيارة هيلكوبتر بتلمع علي ارتفاع منخفض جدا الساعه 1 عندي ))

و كانت تلك طائرة هيلكوبتر اسرائيلي تطوف الخليج بحثا عن ناجيين من الفانتوم المحطمه

و يتدخل صفاء الدين في الحوار معلنا بهدوء وضعه من الوقود ومكانه
جاجوار 3 (( معايا 1600 لتر وانا فوق مطار بني سويف ))
تميم (( فيه 12 طيارة في الجو دلوقت ))

و نظرا لسوء موقفنا فلم يكن لتلك المضادات الارضيه اي فارق علي حالنا ، مجرد انهم صعبوا علينا الامر اكثر ، فقمت بالاتصال بقاعدتي وابلغتهم بانني ساهبط علي الطريق واخبرتهم بمكاننا لارسال طائرة هيلكوبتر لالتقاطنا.
و بعد أن قمت بالدوران للهبوط وجدت تشكيل يقوده زميلي سيد رزق أسمه بلاك ليدر يقترب مني و يخبرني انه سيقوم بحمايتي حتي اهبط ليحدد مكاننا بدقه للانقاذ القادم لنا.

تميم (( اللي عايز ينزل علي الطريق ينزل ))



و أخبرت حسن أن يكون اعلي مني لكي اختار مكانا اهبط عليه اولا لكي اختبرة فإن مت يختار هو مكانا اخرا يهبط فيه ، و بدأت الهبوط علي الطريق الذي يحدوه الجبال من الطرفين بينما ساحل البحر خلفه كأصعب ما يكون الهبوط ، و فجأة يتوقف محرك الطائرة ، و كانت تعليمات الخبراء في كتيب الصيانه ان الطيار يقفز فور توقف المحرك لان جميع اجزاء الطائرة تعمل بالهيدروليك و تتوقف تماما عن العمل فور توقف المحرك، مما يعني انعدام التحكم بالطائرة و تم الاستعانة الكاملة بالله و اخذ القرار بالهبوط لانني كنت اريد ان يكون انتصارا كاملا  حتى النهاية ، فلا يجب ان يفوز الاسرائيليين بأي شئ في هذا الاشتباك و لو حتى تدمير طائرة لنا لان وقودها قد انتهي.

و لمست عجلات الطائرة ارض الطريق بعد متر او اثنين متر من حافه الطريق لتندفع الطائرة علي سرعتها لافاجئ بعربه نقل كبيرة بمقطورة أمامي يقفز ركابها منها فزعا ويتركونها امامي علي الطريق فرفعت مجموعه العجلات الخلفيه فورا ليبدأ باطن الطائرة في الاحتكاك بالارض و تتوقف الطائرة فورا وسط الرمال علي جانب الطريق.

أما حسن لطفي فقد خانه تقدير بدايه الطريق ، و عندما بدأ الاقتراب النهائي للهبوط ، لمست عجلاته الخلفيه
حافه الطريق البارزة ما بين الاسفلت و بين شاطئ الخليج ، لتنقلب طائرته و تنفجر و يستشهد الطيار حسن لطفي بعد ان أدى واجبه كاملا ، و يزف إلي الجنة في أجمل و اطهر ما يكون اللقاء.

هبطت من الطائرة ساجدا لله لتنهار قواي و أنا ساجد و يغمي علي ، لتبدأ الاصوات تعود الي ببطء علي صوت طائرة هيلكوبتر اسرائيلي تقترب مني محاوله ان تأسرني ، نفس الطائرة التي ابلغ عنها ليدر 1 ، لكن المضادات المصريه طردتها بسرعه ، و أيقن رجال اللواء المصري ان الطائرة الاسرائيليه تبحث عن طيار اسرائيلي كعادتهم دوما، فتوجهوا نحوي و أسروني و أوسعوني ضربا و أنا مغمي علي و لا اقوي علي الكلام و سببوا لي كدمات في العمود الفقري.
فقد كان رجال هذا اللواء المعزول علي ساحل الخليج عرضه لالاعيب العدو الشيطانيه ، فكانت طائرات الهليكوبتر المعاديه تطير فوقهم ليلا و تلقي معلبات الأكل و العصائر ، فيظن الجنود انها هليكوبتر مصري خاصه و أن الجو ليلا و الرؤية صعبه و من في الطائرة يتحدث العربية.



 و فور تجمع الجنود حول امدادات الغذاء يتم القاء براميل نابالم عليهم و حصد أرواحهم حرقا، فكان حقد جنود هذه الوحده المعزوله علي الاسرائيليين و خاصة الطيران الإسرائيلي عظيما ، و عندما وجدوني لم ينتظروا اي يتعرفوا علي.

و صلت طائرة هيلكوبتر مصري لالتقاطي و بها عدد من الفنيين للاطمئنان علي طائرتي يقودها الطيار عمر لطفي و الذي كان في دهشه مما يراه ، فلاول مرة يشاهد طيار مصري طائرة مقاتله تهبط علي طريق و تظل سليمة خاصة طريق بهذا السوء ملئ بالحفر ، فما كان منه الا انه اكتفي بترديد سبحان الله و هو مندهش.

و عدت إلي مطار بني سويف ، و تم وضع شباك تمويه علي الطائرة لحمايتها و إخفاءها في ذلك الوقت كان اللواء طيار حسني مبارك في زيارة الي ليبيا فأعطى تعليمات بان تظل تلك الطائرة علي الطريق حتي الصباح التالي حيث ان الطريق يؤدي الي الكريمات ثم حلوان حيث ورشه اصلاح الطائرات و التي بدورها أرسلت سيارة نقل و جرار قطر طائرات لشحن الطائرة.

المفاجأة أن طائرة هيلكوبتر اسرائيلي هبطت ليلا لقطع الطريق علي سياره النقل التي من المفترض انها تجر الطائرة لكن قرار اللواء مبارك بتاجيل نقل الطائرة ادي الي تفادي الوقوع في هذا الكمين بعنايه الله ، و في الصباح التالي عثرت دوريه من حرس الحدود علي اثار تلك الطائره و بقايا معلبات إسرائيلي بجوارها.

عدت إلي قاعدتي لأجد اللواء محمد نبيه المسيري أركان حرب القوات الجويه منتظرني في المطار لكن الفنيين و الجنود و الطيارين زملائي الذين علموا بتلك المعركه  حملوني علي الاعناق و الهتاف بحياة مصر لأنال اعلي  تقدير معنوي اناله في حياتي من احد.

و تمت مناقشه نتائج المعركه مع اللواء محمد نبيه المسيري فورا بعد ان تلقيت منه التهانئ ، و تلي ذلك تكريم من اللواء محمد حسني مبارك قائد القوات الجوية المصرية ثم من  المشير احمد اسماعيل وزير الحربية ثم من الرئيس محمد أنور السادات نفسه حيث اخبرته انه لو عاد بي الزمن لقمت بنفس العمل لان كل شئ يهون في سبيل مصر و كرامه مصر .

و بسبب هذا الاشتباك نلت وسام الشجاعه و وسام النجمة العسكرية ، و حاليا ترقد طائرتي التي شاركت في هذه المعركه في بانوراما حرب أكتوبر و أرقامها 8040 .
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

سيناء أرض الفيروز وتحديات عبر العصور

واجهت سيناء منذ قديم الأزل تحديات كبيرة 

وواجه معها المصريون هذه التحديات ببسالة وشجاعة 

منذ أن وعوا وأيقنوا أن هذه الأرض هي موطنهم وكنزهم الغالي

وترابهم الذي عليهم أن يفتدوه بدمهم وأرواحهم

تعالوا معا أخواني الأعزاء 

نفتح خزانة التاريخ

ونبحث سويا عن تاريخ هذه القطعة الغالية من تراب مصر

ودعوني أروي  وأنقل لكم بعض ما قرأته عن تاريخ سيناء القديم والحديث



تاريخ سيناء القديم

لا شك أن الوضع الجغرافي لسيناء كان له تأثيره علي التوزيع السكاني ، بل من الملاحظ أنه كان له أيضا تأثير علي الاسم الذي أخذته سيناء . فهناك خلاف بين المؤرخين حول أصل كلمة "سيناء "، فقد ذكر البعض أن معناها " الحجر " وقد أطلقت علي سيناء لكثرة جبالها، بينما ذكر البعض الآخر أن اسمها في الهيروغليفية القديمة " توشريت " أي أرض الجدب والعراء ، وعرفت في التوراه باسم "حوريب"، أي الخراب . لكن المتفق عليه أن اسم سيناء ، الذي أطلق علي الجزء الجنوبي من سيناء ، مشتق من اسم الإله "سين " إله القمر في بابل القديمة حيث انتشرت عبادته في غرب آسيا وكان من بينها فلسطين ، ثم وافقوا بينه وبين الإله " تحوت " إله القمر المصري الذي كان له شأن عظيم في سيناء وكانت عبادته منتشرة فيها. ومن خلال نقوش سرابيط الخادم والمغارة يتضح لنا أنه لم يكن هناك اسم خاص لسيناء، ولكن يشار إليها أحياناً بكلمة " بياوو" أي المناجم أو " بيا " فقط أي " المنجم " ، وفي المصادر المصرية الآخري من عصر الدولة الحديثة يشار إلي سيناء باسم " خاست مفكات " وأحياناً "دومفكات" أي "مدرجات الفيروز" .

أما كلمة الطور التي كانت تطلق علي سيناء في المصادر العربية، فهي كلمة أرامية تعني "الجبل" ، وهذا يعني أن طور سيناء تعني " جبل القمر " ، وكان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي أرض الطور اسم " ريثو " بينما يطلقون علي البدو في تلك المنطقة بصفة عامة اسم " عامو ليق ".

وقد ظل الغموض يكتنف تاريخ سيناء القديم حتي تمكن بتري Petri عام 1905 من اكتشاف اثني عشر نقشا عرفت " بالنقوش السينائية "، عليها أبجدية لم تكن معروفة في ذلك الوقت ، وفي بعض حروفها تشابه كبير مع الهيروغليفية ، وظلت هذه النقوش لغزا حتى عام 1917 حين تمكن عالم المصريات جاردنر Gardinar من فك بعض رموز هذه الكتابة والتي أوضح أنها لم تكن سوي كتابات كنعانية من القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد من بقايا الحضارة الكنعانية القديمة في سيناء .



والواضح أنه خلال الدولة القديمة كانت هناك صلة بين سيناء ووادي النيل ، ولعبت سيناء في ذلك التاريخ دورا مهما كما يتضح من نقوش وادي المغارة وسرابيط الخادم. فقد كانت سيناء بالفعل " منجما " للمواد الخام كالنحاس والفيروز الذي يستخرج المصريون القدماء ما يحتاجونه في الصناعة، كما كان سكان شمال سيناء وهم "الهروشاتيو" ( أي أسياد الرمال ) ، وجنوبها وهم " المونيتو " الذين ينسبون لساميي اللغة، كانوا يشتغلون بالزراعة حول الآبار والينابيع، فيزرعون النخيل والتين والزيتون وحدائق الكروم، كما يشتغلون بحرف الرعي علي العشب التناثر في الصحراء، ويرتادون أسواق وادي النيل فيبيعون فيه ما عندهم من أصواف وعسل وصمغ وفحم ويستبدلونه بالحبوب والملابس، كما كانت الحملات الحربية تخرج من مصر في بعض الأحيان لتأديب بعض البدو في سيناء نتيجة الغارات التي كانوا يشنونها علي الدلتا.

وتدل آثار سيناء القديمة علي وجود طريق حربي قديم وهو طريق حورس الذي يقطع سيناء، وكان هذا الطريق يبدأ من القنطرة الحالية، ويتجه شمالاً فيمر علي تل الحي ثم بير رومانة بالقرب من المحمدية، ومن قطية يتجه إلي العريش، وتدل عليه بقايا القلاع القديمة كقلعة ثارو، ومكانها الآن " تل أبو سيفة " ، وحصن "بوتو" سيتي الذي أنشأه الملك سيتي الأول ، الذي يقع الآن في منطقة قطية.

ولم تقتصر أهمية سيناء من الناحية التاريخية في تلك الفترة علي ما تسجله تلك النقوش، ولكن ارتبط اسمها أيضا بقصة خروج بني إسرائيل The Exidous من مصر وتجولهم في صحراء سيناء.

وخلال العصرين اليوناني والروماني استمرت سيناء تلعب دورها التاريخي، فنشأت فيها العديد من المدن التي سارت علي نمط المدن اليونانية، والتي كان أشهرها هي مدينة البتراء Petra ، وهي مدينة حجرية حصينة في وادي موسى، كانت مركزا للحضارة النبطية التي نسبت إلي سكانها من الأنباط ، وهناك خلاف كبير حول أصل الأنباط ، والمرجح أنهم من أصول عربية نزحت من الحجاز ، لأن أسماء بعض ملوكهم كانت أسماء عربية كالحارث وعبادة ومالك. وقد استخدم النبطيون طرق التجارة، وعدنوا الفيروز في وادي المغارة والنحاس في وادي النصب، وكانوا يزورون الأماكن المقدسة في جبلي موسى وسربال، كما سكن رهبان من البتراء دير سانت كاترين في صدر العصر المسيحي، وكانت أبرشية فيران قبل بناء الدير تابعة لأبرشية البتراء .

كانت هناك حضارات مزدهرة في سيناء خلال فترات التاريخ القديم، فكانت سيناء بمثابة منجم المعادن الذي مد حضارة مصر القديمة بما تحتاجه، ولم تكن تلك صحراء خالية من العمران. كما اتضح وجود صلات وثيقة بين سيناء ووادي النيل طوال تلك الفترة، ولم يكن هناك انفصال تاريخي بينهما ، ويدل علي ذلك تلك الآثار المصرية الموجودة علي أرض سيناء.

----------


## قلب مصر

وإذا ما انتقلنا إلي العصر الإسلامي 
نجد أن عمرو بن العاص حينما قدم إلي مصر لفتحها 
قد سلك طريق حورس في شمال سيناء، فاستولي علي العريش ،
 وتقدمت قواته ففتحت بولوزيوم أو الفرما، 
وبعدها تقدم إلي بلبيس التي كانت نقطة مهمة علي الطريق 
الذي يقطع سيناء إلي الشام.


تاريخ سيناء في العصر الإسلامي

كان الفتح الإسلامي مشجعا لبعض العناصر البدوية في شبه جزيرة العرب 
للنزوح إلي سيناء والاستقرار بها مما شجع علي انتشار الإسلام بين سكانها ، 
وقد اعتبرتها بعض هذه العناصر نقطة وثوب إلي شمال إفريقيا 
فاستقر بعضها بمصر بينما نزح البعض الآخر إلي بلاد المغرب. 
فكانت سيناء أحد أهم المعابر البشرية خلال القرون الأولي من الفتح الإسلامي . 
وهذه الهجرات التي عبرت سيناء منذ الفتح الإسلامي 
أخذت تزداد علي سيناء خلال العصرين الأموي والعباسي ، 
ثم أخذت تقل بشكل ملحوظ منذ عصر الطولونيين ، 
نتيجة انهيار النفوذ العربي خلال العصر العباسي الثاني، 
وتزايد نفوذ عناصر أخري كالفرس والأتراك .

وخلال فترة الحروب الصليبية 
تعرضت سيناء لمحاولة الغزو من قبل الصليبين ، 
حيث قام بلدوين الأول حاكم بيت المقدس الصليبي 
بالتوغل في وادي عربة 
للسيطرة علي المنطقة الواقعة جنوبي البحر الميت ، 
ثم شيد سنة 1115م حصن الشوبك 
ليكون مركزاً يمكن للصليبيين من السيطرة علي وادي عربة بأكمله . 
وفي العام التالي ( سنة 1116) خرج بلدوين في حملة أخري ، 
وسار حتى أيلة علي ساحل خليج ، 
وشيد في أيلة قلعة حصينة ليستطيع التحكم 
في الطريق البري للقوافل بين مصر و الشام .



وتمكن بلدوين من تشييد قلعة في جزيرة فرعون 
الواقعة في مواجهة أيلة في خليج العقبة. 
وبذلك تمكن الصليبيون من الإشراف علي شبه جزيرة سيناء 
التي أخذت تحرك في قلوبهم ذكريات ومشاعر دينية عزيزة عليهم ، 
لكن علي الرغم من ذلك فإن رهبان دير سانت كاترين 
رفضوا استضافة بلدوين خشية انتقام الفاطميين في القاهرة ، 
مما جعل بلدوين ينصرف عائدا إلي بيت المقدس.

واستمر بلدوين في استراتيجيته الرامية 
إلي السيطرة علي شبه جزيرة سيناء والطرق المؤدية إليها ، 
فبني قلعة وادي موسى في عام 1117م ، 
وفي العام التالي خرج بلدوين بحملة 
عبر الطريق الشمالي الذي يمر بشمال سيناء ، 
ووصل إلي الفرما حيث أحرقها ، 
وفي أثناء عودته أصيب بمرض ، 
نتيجة تناوله لوجبة من السمك أدي إلي وفاته ، 
وحمل جثمانه إلي القدس ليدفن بها.

وقد تعرضت العريش لهجوم الصليبيين في عام 577هـ/ 1181م 
وقطعت أشجار نخيل سيناء وحمل الصليبيون جذوعها إلي بلادهم 
لاستخدامها في صناعة السفن المعروفة بـ" الجلاب " 
التي تصنع من جذوع النخيل ، 
وذلك ضمن خطة رينالد من شاتيون حاكم حصن الكرك الصليبي 
للسيطرة علي البحر الأحمر. 
إلا أن خطة رينالد في السيطرة علي سيناء والبحر الأحمر قد فشلت 
نتيجة الجهود التي قام بها الأيوبيون ، 
وخاصة صلاح الدين الأيوبي في وقف حملات رينالد في البحر الأحمر 
و التي وصلت حتى عدن، 
و إسطول حسام الدين لؤلؤ، الذي دمر الإسطول الصليبي.



ومن الملاحظ أنه خلال تلك الفترة 
ازدادت عمليات تهرب القوافل من دفع الرسوم والعوايد 
مستغلة الاضطراب الناتج عن الوجود الصليبي في الشام ، 
فكانت تلك القوافل تستخدم طرق التجارة بين مصر والشام غير المطروقة 
كالطريق "المدرية " ومعناه الطين اليابس ، 
وسمي بهذا الاسم لقربه من النيل ، 
كما استخدموا الطرق "البدرية أو الفوقانية " بعيدا عن الطريق الشمالي المعتاد 
هروباً من تهديد الصليبين ، 
وكانت القوافل تقطع هذا الطريق في ثمانية أيام ، 
كما كان هناك الطريق " البرية " 
الذي قطعه صلاح الدين الأيوبي أثناء هزيمة تل الصافية عام 573هـ/1177م.

وقد امتاز العصر الأيوبي بالاهتمام الملحوظ بتعمير سيناء 
نظرا لظروف الحروب الصليبية 
التي كانت تملي عليهم ضرورة تجديد القلاع والموانئ 
خوفا من هذا الخطر القريب، 
فقد قام صلاح الدين الأيوبي بتعمير وإصلاح ميناء الطور عام 580هـ/1184م ، 
فعمر المراكب والميناء، وبدأت تصله المراكب المحملة بالبضائع من اليمن ، 
وهجر أصحاب المراكب مينائي عيذاب و القصير ، 
وقد تبع ذلك أن صارت الغلال ترسل إلي الحجاز بصورة دورية ومنتظمة ، 
وشجع ذلك حركة التجارة في البحر الأحمر. 
وكان صلاح الدين الأيوبي قد تمكن 
من انتزاع ميناء إيلات من أيدي الصليبين 
في عام 566هـ/1170م ، 
ومن ثم صار البحر الأحمر تحت سيطرته . 
كما قام الصالح نجم الدين أيوب في نهاية العصر الأيوبي 
ببناء بلدة الصالحية في " أرض السباخ " 
( امتداد سبخة البردويل ) عام 644هـ/ 1246م 
لتكون محطة علي الطريق الموصل إلي الشام.

----------


## قلب مصر

سيناء في العصر المملوكي

وتغير مركز سيناء ابتداء من القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي ، 
فقد رأيناها منذ الفتح الإسلامي 
مجرد قنطرة تعبرها القبائل المختلفة من بلاد الحجاز والشام 
في طريقها إلي وادي النيل ، 
لكنها منذ ذلك التاريخ صارت منطقة تلجأ إليها القبائل ، 
بعد أن توقف تقريباً سيل الهجرات العربية إلي مصر في عصر المماليك ، 
حيث تم عزل العناصر العربية سياسياً 
ولم يعد هناك ما يدعو الحكام الجدد أن يستعينوا بالقبائل العربية في الحكم 
حتي يشجعوا هجرتها إلي مصر .



ويعد العصر المملوكي بداية لمرحلة من الاستقرار في شبه جزيرة سيناء 
نتيجة لتوقف موجات الهجرة العربية ، 
والاهتمام الملحوظ بطريق الحج إلي مكة و المدينة ، 
فقام بيبرس البندقداري ( 658 – 676 هـ / 1260 – 1277م ) 
بتمهيد طريق العقبة بعد فتح أيلة ،
 فصار طريق السويس العقبة هو طريق الحج المصري. 
كما أمنوا الطريق إلي الشام من غارات العربان 
لتأمين طريق البريد بين مصر والشام.



وقد نمت العريش في العصر المملوكي ، 
فقال عنها القلقشندي أنها 
" مدينة ذات جامعين مفترق (أي أنهما بعيدين عن بعضهما البعض) وثمار وفواكه "، 
لكن أصابها التدهور في نهاية العصر المملوكي ، 
حيث يذكر النابلسي خلال رحلته إلي مصر في تلك الفترة 
بأن العريش فيها " قلعة وزاوية ، وبعض دور فناها خاوية". 
إلا أن السلطان المملوكي قانصوة الغوري ( 906 ـ 922هـ / 1501 ـ 1516م) 
قد اهتم بإنشاء القلاع في سيناء 
نظراً للأخطار التي كانت تحدق بدولته من ناحية الشرق 
وخاصة الخطر العثماني، 
ومن ثم انشأ قلعة نخل علي طريق الحج المصري وقلعة البغلة ، ونقب العقبة.

وكان اهتمام الدولة المملوكية بسيناء يهدف إلي تأمين حدود مصر الشرقية 
من الأخطار المحدقة بها ناحية الشرق ، 
والتي كانت تتمثل حينذاك في بقايا الوجود الصليبي، 
بالإضافة إلي الخطر المغولي ، 
كما حاولت من وراء إنشاء القلاع وترميمها علي طريق الحج 
أن تظهر بمظهر الدولة التي تؤمن لرعاياها المسلمين آداء فريضتهم الدينية ، 
حيث أن مثل هذا العمل يظهر السلاطين في عيون رعاياهم 
بمظهر ديني يليق بالألقاب التي اتخذها بعضهم كلقب " خادم الحرمين الشريفين " .

----------


## قلب مصر

تاريخ سيناء في العصر العثمانى

وتنهار دولة المماليك 
علي يد السلطان العثماني سليم الأول 
( 1512 ـ1520) في عام 1517م ، 
التي دخلت قواته مصر عبر سيناء ، 
فأولي المنشآت العسكرية في سيناء أهمية خاصة 
لأهميتها الاستراتيجية ، فبني قلعة العريش ، ورمم قلعة نخل . 
ومرت سيناء خلال العصر العثماني بفترة من الهدوء ، 
وإن كانت تقطعها بعض فترات الجفاف 
الذي كان يلجأ بسببه العربان إلي نهب القوافل وتهريب البضائع . 
لكن علي أية حال فقد راجت حركة التجارة بين مصر والشام ، 
ولاشك أن هذا الرواج كان له أثره علي سكان سيناء 
الذين يقومون بنقل التجارة بين البلدين ، 



حيث كان الطريق البري هو الطريق المفضل 
لنقل البضائع لرخص تكلفته من ناحية 
وسهولته من ناحية أخرى. 
فكان لاستخدام الطريق البري بين مصر والشام 
عدة نتائج علي سيناء ، 
أهمها زيادة الاعتماد علي جمال عربان سيناء 
مما كان يحقق دخلاً للعربان 
القائمين بحركة النقل في سيناء ، 
واهتمام الدولة بهذا الطريق وتأمينه 
مما كان يحقق أمن المسافرين والتجار. 
وكان طريق القوافل بين مصر والشام 
في العصر العثماني يبدأ من بركة الحاج فالخانقاه ، 
فبلبيس ، فغابة القرين ، فالصالحية ، فقطية ، 
فالعريش ، فخان يونس ، فغزة.

----------


## قلب مصر

تاريخ سيناء في عهد الحملة الفرنسية

كانت الحملة الفرنسية على مصر عام 1798 
بقيادة نابليون بونابرت حدا فاصلاً في تاريخ مصر الحديث ، 
لكن من المؤكد أن تلك الحملة 
تركت أثرها الواضح علي وضع مصر في بؤرالاهتمام الأوربية ، 
كما كان لها آثارها علي المجتمع المصري .

وما يهمنا هو وضع سيناء خلال السنوات القلائل 
التي قضتها تلك الحملة في مصر، 
تلك المعارك التي وقعت علي أرض سيناء 
بين القوات العثمانية والفرنسية ، 
ومدي التأثير الذي تركته عليها . 
كانت بداية الاتصال بين الحملة وسيناء 
في إطار الأطماع التوسعية لنابليون عقب دخوله مصر ، 
فقد كان يطمح في فتح الشام ، 
ومن ثم كان لابد من استطلاع مناطق الحدود مع الشام ، 
فأرسل الجنرال لوجرانج 
Lagrange في 23 ديسمبر 1798 
لاستطلاع ساحل سيناء الواقع علي البحر المتوسط ، 
كما أمره بإنشاء نقطة حصينة في قطية 
بالقرب من الحدود الشامية ، 
لكن علي ما يبدو أن لوجرانج 
تعرض لغارات من قبل العربان في سيناء ، 
لكن رغم هذه الغارات والمطر الشديد الذي واجهه هذا الجنرال 
فقد أتم ما أمره به قائده علي أكمل وجه ، 
وأبلغ بونابرت في 17 يناير 1799 
أنه تم بناء النقطة الحصينة في قطية ، 
فجعلها نابليون محطة عسكرية ونقطة تجمع واستراحة لقواته .



وخلال الاستعدادات الفرنسية للحملة علي سوريا 
بحثوا عن الجمال اللازمة لحمل المؤن والذخائر ، 
واستطاعوا الحصول علي عدد كبير 
من جمال قبيلة الترابين التي تعيش في سيناء، 
كما قاموا بجمع عدد كبير من الحمير والبغال من القاهرة 
والمناطق المحيطة بها.

وعلي الجانب الآخر كانت التقارير تصل إلي بونابرت ، 
حول تحركات جيوش المماليك الذين فروا إلي الشام والعثمانيين ، 
وتجمعهم بشكل متزايد في العريش ، داخل الحدود المصرية، 
حيث كان أحمد باشا الجزار يستعد للهجوم علي القوات الفرنسية في مصر.

ووصل عدد كبير من فرقة الجنرال رينيه Reynier 
إلي قطية في الأيام الأولي من شهر فبراير 1799 ، 
ثم غادرها في 11 فبراير متوجها إلي العريش 
بهدف الاستيلاء عليها بناء علي أوامر من بونابرت ، 
كما وصل كليبر بفرقته في اليوم نفسه 
حيث تولي قيادة القوات الفرنسية المتجهة إلي العريش ، 
وبعد يومين ونصف وصلت تلك القوات إلي المساعيد 
التي تبعد عن العريش بمسافة خمسة أميال ونصف الميل.

واستولت الدهشة علي رينيه عند وصوله أمام العريش 
بعد زحف شاق في 8 فبراير 1799، 
لأنه لم يجد معسكرا كبيرا للعدو فحسب ، 
بل وجد حصنا منيعا (قلعة العريش) ، 
وكان هذا المعسكر يتألف من 600 فارس من العرب والترك والمماليك، 
ونحو 1200 من المشاة الألبانيين الذين أرسلهم الجزار ، 
أما الحصن (القلعة) فيقع شمال غرب العريش ، 
فهو بناء حجري مربع يقوم علي أبراج مثمنة أسواره ترتفع 30 قدما ، 
كما كانت الممرات داخل المدينة محاطة بالبيوت الصغيرة، 
التي زادت من صعوبات رينيه.



وكانت بيوت العريش مبنية بالطوب النيئ ذات أسوار عالية ، 
وشوارعها عريضة ومستقيمة ، 
لكن في الحي القديم للمدينة 
كانت المسافات بين البيوت صغيرة والشوارع ضيقة، 
وهذا الوضع شكل عقبة كؤود أمام القوات الفرنسية ، 
وأي قوة تحاول الاستيلاء علي العريش 
عن طريق المغامرة في الدخول إلي داخل المدينة بشوارعها الضيقة ، 
فإنها ستتكبد خسائر فادحة ، 
وحينما وصل بونابرت إلي العريش في 17 يناير 1799 
وجد المدينة لم تسقط بعد في أيدي قواته ، 
فلم يحسب نابليون حسابا للمسافة الصحراوية الطويلة 
التي سيقطعها في صحراء سيناء ، 
حتى أن عددا من جنود كليبر " أقدموا علي الانتحار" 
بسبب ما لاقوه من طول المسافة ووعورتها حتى العريش .

وكان أول عمل قام به رينيه هو الاستيلاء علي العريش 
التي دافع عنها أهلها، لكن مصيرهم كان حد السيف أو السنكي ، 
ثم وصلت قوات كليبر إلي العريش في 14 يناير 1799 
فانضمت قواته إلي قوات رينيه ، 
وعانت قوات رينيه من الجوع 
لأن العريش لم يكن لديها من الأقوات ما يمكن أن تقدمه للفرنسيين ، 
فهي لم تتعد في ذلك الوقت كونها بلدة صغيرة تقع بين البحر والصحراء ، 
لكن رغم هذا حاصر رينيه و كليبر الحصن 
وكان الأمل ضعيفا في تسليمه قبل أن يصل المدد من الجنود والمدفعية ، 
وفي ليلة 14 ـ 15 فبراير 1799 ، 
قاد رينيه أربع كتائب في هجوم مباغت علي المعسكر العثماني 
الذي كان تعداد قواته حوالي 1800 جندي ، 
وتمكن من مباغتة الجنود العثمانيين النيام فقتلوهم بالسلاح الأبيض، 
وكانوا يقتلون كل من يجدونه حتى وصل عدد القتلى ما بين 400 ـ 500 
من المماليك وعدد من الكشاف ، 
وأسر حوالي 900 رجل ، بينما لم يفقد الفرنسيون سوي ثلاثة رجال.

----------


## قلب مصر

وفي 18 فبراير 1799 وافق قائد الحصن إبراهيم نظام بك
علي تسليمه شريطة أن يسمح له وللحامية بمغادرة الحصن بسلاحهم ، 
لكن رفض بونابرت هذا الشرط 
واقترح عليه تسليم الحصن أولاً 
وبعدها سيعطيهم سلاحهم ومتاعهم معززين مكرمين ، 
بل وينقلهم إلي مصر حيث يمكنهم ركوب البحر لأي بلد شاءوا ، 
لكن القائد العثماني رفض هذا العرض 
لأنه يعلم تمام العلم أن مصر محاصرة ، 
ولما يأس نابليون من طول المفاوضات ، 
والحصار الذي طال أمده ، 
قرر ضرب المدافع بشكل متواصل وبكثافة علي الحصن ، 
فأحدثت ثغرة صغيرة في الأسوار ، 
ثم تسلل بعض الجنود الفرنسيين إلي أحد أبراج الحصن 
لكن بلغت خسائر الفرنسيين في ذلك اليوم 
حوالي 21 من رجال المدفعية و17 من رجال البنادق ، و350 من المشاة 
لكن في اليوم التالي اضطرت القوات المحاصرة إلي التسليم ، 
بعد خروجهم حملوا الكثير منهم علي الانضمام إلي الجيش الفرنسي ، 
ووجد الفرنسيون في الحصن من المؤن ما يسد جوعهم.

وجاءت الأنباء إلي القاهرة تفيد باستيلاء الفرنسيين علي قلعة العريش ، 
و"طاف رجل من أتباع الشرطة ، 
ينادي في الأسواق أن الفرنساوية ملكوا قلعة العريش 
وأسروا عدة من المماليك ، 
وفي غدا يعملون شنكا ويضربون مدافع ، فإذا سمعتم ذلك فلا تفزعوا 


وغادر جيش نابليون العريش في 12 فبراير 
ووصل الشيخ زويد بعد مسيرة يومين ، 
حيث قادهم دليلهم من العربان إلي طريق أبعد إلي الجنوب 
من الطريق الشمالي المعتاد ، 
وربما كان ذلك عن عمد بهدف توريطهم في الرمال ، 
حيث كانوا غير مستريحين للسير علي الكثبان الرملية، 
ولم يلاقوا أية مقاومة من الجيش العثماني طوال هذه المسافة ، 
حتى وصلوا إلي عكا وهناك توقفت جيوش نابليون 
لتضرب حصارا علي المدينة ، 
وتفشل في اقتحامها نتيجة لمناعة الأسوار من ناحية، 
والإمدادات التي يتلقاها الجزار من الأسطول البريطاني في البحر المتوسط .

وعاد نابليون وجنوده ثانية بعد فشل حصار عكا إلي العريش في 2 يونيو ، 
وفشل مشروعه التوسعي ، الذي كان يهدف من وراءه 
علي حد تعبير جارفس Jarvis إسقاط القسطنطينية . 
ولم تكن خسارته في يافا وعكا كبيرة ، 
لكن تحطمت معنويات جنده بسبب موت الكثير منهم بسبب الطاعون ، 
وفي 3 يونيو 1799 غادر نابليون العريش إلي القاهرة 
تاركا حامية لقلعة العريش قوامها 500 جندي.

واستعدت القوات العثمانية للزحف برا علي مصر 
بعد فشل حملتها علي أبي قير ، 
ولما كان موقف الحملة في مصر قد بدأ يتأزم 
نتيجة عدم وجود حماية بحرية 
بعد تحطيم أسطولهم في معركة أبي قير البحرية ، 
ونتيجة للثورات الشعبية المصرية 
التي باتت تواجهها الحملة بين الفينة والأخري ، 
مما اضطر كليبر إلي عقد مفاوضات 
مع سيدني سميث Sidny Smith 
للتوصل إلي طريقة ما تضمن له ولقواته الرجوع إلي فرنسا بسلام ، 
فتم توقيع معاهدة العريش الأولي في 3 ديسمبر 1799. 
ولم تدم هذه المعاهدة طويلاً ، 
حيث خرق العثمانيون هذه المعاهدة 
باجتياحهم للعريش في30 ديسمبر من العام نفسه .



وبعد مفاوضات بين الجانبين الفرنسي والعثماني 
تم التوقيع علي معاهدة العريش 
في 24 يناير 1800 
وقعها عن الجانب العثماني 
مصطفي رشيد أفندي الدفتردار ، 
ومصطفي راسخ أفندي رئيس الكتاب 
نيابة عن الصدر الأعظم ، 
وعن القائد العام للجيش الفرنسي 
كل من الجنرال ديزيه والمسيو بوسليجPoussielgue ، 
ولم يوقع عليها أحد من الحكومة الإنجليزية.

وبذلك انتهت أحداث الحملة الفرنسية علي مصر 
وكانت سيناء خلالها مسرحا لأحداث ذلك الصراع الفرنسي العثماني في مصر . 
حيث تعرضت العريش للتدمير بمدافع القوات الفرنسية ، 
كما قتل الكثير من أهلها نتيجة استبسالهم في الدفاع عن أرضهم ، 
فكانوا بهذا الاستبسال مثار إعجاب القوات الفرنسية نفسها

----------


## قلب مصر

تاريخ سيناء خلال القرن التاسع عشر


بدأت مصر مع بداية القرن التاسع عشر 
أحداثا جديدة مع تولي محمد علي حكم مصر عام 1805 ، 
وكان أهمها إنشائه لمحافظة العريش عام 1810 
ضمن التشكيلات الإدارية التي وضعها في هذا العام، 
والتي كانت تمثل أول شكل إداري منظم 
في سيناء في العصر الحديث ، 
ولها اختصاصات وحدود إدارية ، 
ووضع تحت تصرف محافظ العريش قوة عسكرية 
لحماية حدود مصر الشرقية ، 
وقوة نظامية لحماية الأمن داخل المدينة. 
كما أنشأت نقطة جمركية 
ونقطة للحجر الصحي ( كورنتينة ) بالعريش . 
أما الطور فقد كانت تابعة إدارياً لمحافظة السويس، 
بينما أدخلت نخل ضمن إدارة القلاع الحجازية 
التي كانت تتبع قلم الروزنامة بالمالية المصرية.

وفي عام 1831 سير محمد علي جيشا بريا وآخر بحريا 
بقيادة ابنه الأكبر إبراهيم باشا إلي الشام ، 
وقد تألف هذا الجيش من 24 ألفا من المشاة و 80 مدفعا ، 
واتخذ الجيش البري طريق العريش ، 
وقام إبراهيم باشا بالعديد من الإصلاحات في سيناء بهدف خدمة قواته ، 
فرمم بئر قطية وبئر العبد وبئر الشيخ زويد ، 
كما حركة البريد إلي غزة ، 
وجعل له محطات في بلبيس وقطية وبير العبد وبير المزار 
والعريش والشيخ زويد وخان يونس وغزة ، 
كما وضع حراسة علي آبار المياه علي طول طريق العريش.

وعند رجوع إبراهيم باشا من حملته علي الشام عام 1831 
ثار عليه عربان السواركة والترابين 
فخربوا محطات البريد في الشيخ زويد وبير المزار ، 
فاضطر إبراهيم إلي قتالهم ، 
ووقعت معركة بين قواته وقوات الترابين والسواركة عند وادي غزة ، 
فانهزمت قوات العربان وفروا إلي بئر السبع . 
وربما تكون الأسباب الحقيقية لتمرد هؤلاء العربان 
في سياسة محمد علي ذاتها ، 
حيث كان يريد إخضاع هؤلاء القبائل لسلطته ، 
حتى يوطد الأمن علي الطريق المؤدي إلي الشام ، 
خاصة وأنهم كانوا دائمي السلب والنهب 
للقوافل والتجار الذين يرتادون هذا الطريق .




وفي عام 1834 جهز محمد علي قوة من عربان أولاد علي 
بقيادة أحمد المقرحي شيخ القبيلة ، 
والشيخ هنداوي شيخ قبيلة الجميعات 
لوضع حد لعصيان عربان غزة ، 
فألحقت هذه القوات هزيمة ساحقة بعربان غزة ، 
ونهبت بيوتهم وماشيتهم ، 
وقد منح محمد علي كل فرد من القبائل التي شاركت في الحملة 
500 قرش مكافأة له علي هذا النصر الحاسم علي عربان غزة.

وعلي أية حال، فقد كانت طموحات محمد علي 
خاصة بعد الانتصارات التي حققها إبراهيم باشا 
علي الجيوش العثمانية في شمال الشام وآسيا الصغري 
، سببا في إثارة ما سمي بالمسألة الشرقية ، 
وعقدت الدول الأربع وهي بريطانيا وروسيا وبروسيا والنمسا 
بمشاركة الدولة العثمانية مؤتمرا في لندن في 15 يوليو 1840 
تعهدت بمقتضاه الدول الأربع 
بمساعدة السلطان علي إخضاع محمد علي ، 
وبموجب هذه المعاهدة يمنح محمد علي ولاية مصر وعكا طيلة حياته ، 
وأن يكون لمصر حق الاستقلال الداخلي بقيود تربطها بالدولة العثمانية 
كالجزية وعدم تمثيل مصر في الخارج ، 
وتحديد عدد الجيش إلي غير ذلك ، 
ومنح محمد علي مهلة للموافقة علي المعاهدة ، 
ولم يكن أمامه بد من التسليم بها ، 
خاصة بعد أن تخلت عنه فرنسا ، 
ثم أرسل السلطان إلي محمد علي فرماناً 
في 13 فبراير 1841 تقرر فيه إعطاؤه وأسرته حكومة مصر وراثية 
علي أن يختار الباب العالي نفسه 
من يتقلد منصب الولاية من أبناء محمد علي الذكور ، 
ومن ثم صار إعطاء مصر وتقرير الحكم الوراثي 
بهذا الشكل منحة من السلطان العثماني .

وبموجب معاهدة لندن 1840 وفرمان 1841 
باتت دولة محمد علي محصورة داخل حدود مصر 
التي حددها الفرمان من رفح حتى الوجه علي الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأحمر 
وفقا للخريطة مرفقة به والتي لم يعثر عليها حتى الآن ، 
كما أعطي الفرمان لمحمد علي بعض النقاط الإستراتيجية 
علي الساحل الشرقي لخليج العقبة 
وهي ، العقبة وضبا والمويلح الوجه.



وخلال فترة حكم عباس الأول (1848 – 1854) 
لاقت سيناء منه اهتماما من نوع جديد ، 
حيث كان ينوي أن يجعلها مصيفا ومزارا سياحيا ، 
فبني بالقرب من الطور حماما كبريتياً ، 
كما مهد الطريق من دير سانت كاترين إلي قمة جبل موسى 
لجذب السياحة إلي المنطقة المقدسة ، 
وشرع في بناء قصر علي جبل " طلعة " غربي جبل موسى ، 
ومد طريق العربات من مدينة الطور إلي القصر ، 
لكن لم يقدر لهذه الأعمال أن تنفذ ، 
حيث عاجلته المنية قبل أن يتمها . 
وفي فترة حكم خلفه محمد سعيد (1854 - 1863) 
أقام في سيناء نقطة للحجر الصحي في الطور، 
بهدف التأكد من سلامة الحجاج .

وخلال فترة حكم إسماعيل ( 1863 – 1879) 
حدثت عدة أحداث متصلة بسيناء، 
منها زيارات العديد من الرحالة إلي سيناء 
وكان أهمهم البرفيسور بالمر Palmer 
حيث أرسلته بريطانيا عام 1868 
علي رأس لجنة علمية للتنقيب في منطقة الطور ورسم خريطة لسيناء. 
لكن كان أهم تلك الأحداث التي أثرت علي سيناء خلال تلك الفترة 
هو افتتاح قناة السويس للملاحة عام 1869، 
التي كان لإنشائها آثارا هامة علي مجتمع سيناء 
وكان من نتائج إقامة هذا الممر الملاحي المهم 
أن أنشأت عددا من المدن علي ضفتي القناة ، 
فقد أنشئت الإسماعيلية في منتصف القناة تقريبا ، 
كما أنشأت مدينة جديدة علي طريق العريش، وهي مدينة القنطرة .

لقد كانت سيناء ومازالت تمثل منطقة استراتيجية مهمة بالنسبة لمصر ، 
فقد دخل من خلالها الغزاة إلي مصر ، 
كما كانت مسرحاً لمعارك كبري كتلك التي حدثت بين الصليبيين والأيوبيين ، 
وبين الفرنسيين والعثمانيين ، 
لكن علي أي الأحوال لم يكن سكان سيناء طرفاً في تلك الصراعات . 
كما أن الملاحظ أن موقف سكان سيناء 
من محمد علي كان موقفا معاديا ، 
نظرا لاستخدامه أسلوب الشدة والقوة العسكرية 
ضد أي تمرد أو عصيان لأوامره . 
كما أن عمليات الإصلاح أو التجديد 
في منشآت ومباني شبه جزيرة سيناء طوال تلك الفترة 
لم تكن إلا لأغراض استراتيجية وعسكرية بحتة .



المصدر

مقتطفات من كتاب نعوم شقير

تاريخ سيناء القديم والحديث

----------


## loly_h

*أخى الفاضــــــــل ... إسكنــــــدرانى



كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموضوع الشيق ... الهادف

ككل مواضيعك التى طالما  أمتعتنا بها 

 بوركت وبورك فكرك الراقى ووطنيتك الامحدودة



وبالطبع الشكر موصول لكل من تشرفت وقرأت مشاركاتهــــم...


ايمن خطاب

نبع الوفاء

سوما

جيهان محمد على

إبن طيبة

kethara

قلب مصر

شعاع من نور

الشحرورة

سابرينا

atefhelal

لمسة

غادة جاد

عصام علم الدين 

صفحات العمر

شاعر الرومانسية

دمتم دائما وأبدا رائعين كمـــــا أنتـــــــم ...









كل عـــــــــــام وأنتــــــم بخيــــــــر ...*

----------


## سوما

العاشر من رمضان.. نصر ينبغي تذكره 

اليوم هو العاشر من شهر رمضان، شهر البركة والخير والمغفرة والقرب من الرحمن الرحيم، وهو أيضا شهر النصر العظيم، بطولات وفتوحات كبيرة في تاريخ هذه الأمة كان قدر الله لها أن تكون في رمضان، وتوجد بطولة مصرية من هذه البطولات، وهي نصر العاشر من رمضان 1393 هجرية، ذلك اليوم التاريخي الفذ الذي أعاد لمصر ووطنها العربي والإسلامي مشاعر العزة والكرامة، ذلك اليوم الذي شفى الله به صدور قوم مؤمنين، وأذهب غيظ قلوبهم بفضله ورحمته.


معركة العاشر من رمضان هي الحدث الأهم والأخطر والأكبر في تاريخ العرب الحديث بلا نزاع، لقد خاضت القوات المسلحة المصرية المعركة بنفس منطق المجاهد العظيم طارق بن زياد عندما عبر البحر إلى الأندلس وأحرق السفن حتى يقطع السبيل على أي تفكير في الفرار أو أي احتمال للهزيمة، وقال قولته التي سارت مثلا في التاريخ : العدو من أمامكم والبحر من ورائكم.


لقد خاض الجيش المصري البطل تلك المعركة وهو يعلم، ومصر كلها تعلم أنها معركة الوجود، لأن انكسار الجيش المصري فيها لو حدث فإنه يعني النهاية، والذل الذي يهيمن على مصر ـ لا سمح الله ـ لقرن كامل بعدها على الأقل، لأن مصر كانت قد انكسرت قبلها بست سنوات انكسارا مروعا بهزيمة 1967، التي أهانت العسكرية المصرية كما أهانت مصر والعرب وأتاحت للعدو الصهيوني أن يقدم نفسه للعام كسيد وحيد للمنطقة، والجيش الذي لا يقهر، وظل بالفعل يعربد في أجوائها طوال سنوات ما عرف بحرب الاستنزاف.


الجيش المصري خاض المعركة وليس لديه أي احتمال آخر، إما النصر وإما الفناء، وهي مغامرة مروعة ورهيبة على المستوى النفسي والمعنوي، فكتب الله له النصر المبين بفضله سبحانه، ولذلك كان انتصار الجيش المصري في معركة العاشر من رمضان بداية الانكسار للعسكرية الإسرائيلية، فلم تربح إسرائيل من بعدها حربا من الحروب التي خاضتها حتى مع المنظمات الفلسطينية أو اللبنانية.


لقد أنهت حرب رمضان أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يقهر، وكشفت هذه المعركة عن معدن الإنسان المصري، عن عبقرية المقاتل المصري الذي يغالب ضيق اليد ومحدودية الإمكانيات بأفكار بسيطة ولكنها تملك المفاجأة والإبداع، كما حدث من سلاح المهندسين في تفكيك خط بارليف، ومواجهة الأسلحة الإسرائيلية الأمريكية الأكثر تفوقا وتطورا.


نصر رمضان أساءت إليه كثيرا السياسات التي اختارتها القيادة المصرية بعد ذلك، سواء في القبول بمعاهدة السلام أو ما بعدها من إجراءات التطبيع، وقد استغل البعض مثل هذه القرارات والتوجهات وحاولوا إهالة التراب على معنى النصر العظيم، وكتبت سخافات كثيرة عن سيناريو المعركة المتفق عليه، وعن مسألة ثغرة الدفرسوار وتضخيم خطورتها، وكلها سخافات خلطت بين مصر.. جيشها ونصرها العظيم من ناحية، وبين أخطاء القيادة السياسية في استثمار قيمة هذا النصر، ولذلك أساء كثيرون إلى العسكرية المصرية وإلى معنى هذا النصر الرائع الذي عشنا أيامه كأنها الحلم الجميل أو الخيال الذي مر بخاطرنا ولم نستطع أن نصدقه قبل أن نفيق.


سيظل يوم العاشر من رمضان رمزا لانتصار الإرادة وانتصار الكرامة العربية، سيظل هذا اليوم العظيم مصدر مجد وفخر وإجلال يحيط بقامة العسكرية المصرية على مر التاريخ، ويظل وساما على صدر كل مقاتل مصري شارك في العمليات أو حضر لها أو مهد لها، كما نرجو أن يكون شفيعا للشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم الذكية لله تعالى قبل ربع قرن، من أجل أن أعيش أنا وأولادي وأبناء بلدي ننعم بالكرامة والعزة، فطوبى للشهداء .
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

وكل سنة وكل المسلمين بخير 

اشكرك جدا على هذه التذكرة لاهم حدث فى تاريخ المسلمين فى العصر الحديث 

رغم هذا النصر العظيم  الذى حدث فى هذا الشهر العظيم 

الا ان يوم العاشر من رمضان مر مرور الكرام 

ولم نجد  اى خبر ولا بيان ولا تنوية فى اى مكان عنه للاسف 

لا صحف ولا مجلات ولا قنوات فضائية 

شكرا لك  على هذه التذكرة الكريمة 

ربنا يكرم المسلمين وتعود الانتصارات 

دمتى بخير 

*

----------


## s.a.r.a

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

*بجد بجد موضوع شامل واكتر من رائع* 

*كل احترامى وتقديرى لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع*

----------


## hassan lada

لا ادري لماذا اشعر بحنين لهذه الأرض الشاسعه سيناء المصريه الغاليه وأشعر بحب وفخر كبير جدا لحبيبي الزعيم الراحل محمد أنور السادات عليه رحمة الله وكلما ذكرت سيناء اتذكر تلقائيا الزعيم السادات اشكركم علي هذا الموضوع الشيق الدائم مع المناسبه ولمصر الحب والسلامه دائما :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
> 
> *بجد بجد موضوع شامل واكتر من رائع* 
> 
> *كل احترامى وتقديرى لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع*


*شكرا اختى العزيزة s.a.r.a

على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك المشجعة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> لا ادري لماذا اشعر بحنين لهذه الأرض الشاسعه سيناء المصريه الغاليه وأشعر بحب وفخر كبير جدا لحبيبي الزعيم الراحل محمد أنور السادات عليه رحمة الله وكلما ذكرت سيناء اتذكر تلقائيا الزعيم السادات اشكركم علي هذا الموضوع الشيق الدائم مع المناسبه ولمصر الحب والسلامه دائما


*اخى الفاضل 
hassan lada

شكرا على كلماتك الطيبة 

وكل اكتوبر وحضرتك طيب 

وذكريات لا تنسى عن حرب اكتوبر المجيده 

ومعارك سيناء 

وارضها الطيبة 

رحم الله الزعيم محمد انور السادات*

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------


## سوما

بدأت حرب أكتوبر في 6 أكتوبر 1973 الموافق العاشر من رمضان بهجوم مفاجئ من قبل الجيشين المصرى والسورى على القوات الإسرائيلية التي كانت مرابطة في سيناء وهضبة الجولان .

وعلى الرغم من قيام إسرائيل بتحصين مراكزها فى سيناء فى الست سنوات التى تلت حرب يونيو 1967, وإنفاقها مبالغ ضخمة لبناء خط بارليف المنيع, إلا أن القوات المصرية استطاعت اختراقه بقوة وإصرار وعزيمة وعلمت الجيش الإسرائيلى درساً فى فنون القتال .



ففى عام 1973 لم يجد الرئيسان المصري أنور السادات والسوري حافظ الأسد مفراً من اللجوء للحرب لاسترداد الأراضى التي خسرها العرب في حرب 1967 بعد فشل كل المحاولات السلمية لاستردادها.

كانت خطة السادات والأسد ترمي إلى الاعتماد على المخابرات المصرية والسورية في التخطيط للحرب وخداع أجهزة الأمن والاستخبارات الإسرائيلية والأمريكية ومفاجأة إسرائيل بهجوم من كلا الجبهتين المصرية والسورية, إلا أن العاهل الأردني الملك الحسين بن طلال علم بتلك الخطة وحاول إحباطها لاعتبارها ضد المصالح الأردنية وقام في 25 سبتمبر 1973 بزيارة سرية لإسرائيل وأبلغ القادة الإسرائيليين عن الحرب المتوقعة إلا أن القيادة العسكرية الإسرائيلية ظنت أن تقرير الملك الحسين مبالغ فيه.



كان خط بارليف وهو أقوى خط دفاعي في التاريخ الحديث يبدأ من قناة السويس وحتى عمق 12 كم داخل شبه جزيرة سيناء على إمتداد الضفة الشرقية للقناة وهو من خطين: يتكون من تجهيزات هندسية ومرابض للدبابات والمدفعية وتحتله احتياطيات من المدرعات ووحدات مدفعية ميكانيكية ، بطول 170 كم على طول قناة السويس. بعد عام 1967 قامت إسرائيل ببناء خط بارليف ، والذي إقترحه حاييم بارليف رئيس الاركان الإسرائيلي في الفترة ما بعد حرب 1967 من أجل تأمين الجيش الإسرائيلي المحتل لشبه جزيرة سيناء.



ضم خط بارليف 22 موقعا دفاعيا ، 26 نقطة حصينة ، و تم تحصين مبانيها بالاسمنت المسلح والكتل الخرسانية و قضبان السكك الحديدية للوقاية ضد كل أعمال القصف ، كما كانت كل نقطة تضم 26 دشمة للرشاشات ، 24ملجأ للافراد بالاضافة إلى مجموعة من الدشم الخاصة بالأسلحة المضادة للدبابات ومرابض للدبابات والهاونات ،و 15 نطاقا من الأسلاك الشائكة وحقول الألغام .

وكل نقطة حصينة عبارة عن منشأة هندسية معقدة وتتكون من عدة طوابق وتغوص في باطن الأرض ومساحتها تبلغ 4000 متراً مربعا وزودت كل نقطة بعدد من الملاجئ و الدشم التي تتحمل القصف الجوي وضرب المدفعية الثقيلة، وكل دشمة لها عدة فتحات لأسلحة المدفعية والدبابات .

روجت إسرائيل طويلا لهذا الخط علي أنة مستحيل العبور وأنه يسطيع إبادة الجيش المصري إذا ما حاول عبور قناة السويس ، كما أدعت أنه أقوى من خط ماجينوه الذي بناه الفرنسيون في الحرب العالمية.



وكان المقدم باقي قد انتدب من قبل للعمل فى السد العالي وشهد هناك عملية تجريف رمال الجبال بإستخدام المياة المضغوطة وشرح ما رآه فى السد العالى عام 1964 عندما كان يتم التجريف بواسطة مضخات رفع مياه النيل ودفعها بقوة فى خراطيم يتم تسليطها على رمال الجبال التى يسهل بعد ذلك شفطها، وكان الأمر بالنسبة للساتر الترابي اسهل كثيرا لاننا لن نحتاج الى اعادة شفط الرمال لأنها ستنساب تلقائيا الى القناة نفسها.

اذن المشكلة هي في توفير مضخات دفع المياة بهذه القوة امام مواقع معادية وفي وقت قصير والاهم توفير مصدر الطاقة التى ستدير هذه المضخات.
في الساعة التاسعة والنصف من صباح يوم 6 أكتوبر تم استدعاء قادة القوات الجوية الى اجتماع عاجل في مقر القيادة حيث القى عليهم اللواء حسني مبارك التلقين النهائي لمهمة الطيران المصري وطلب منهم التوجه مباشرة الى مركز العمليات الرئيسي ليأخذ كل منهم مكانه استعدادا لتنفيذ الضربة الجوية.



وحينما بلغ مؤشر الساعة الثانية وخمس دقائق تماما كانت مصر كلها على موعد مع اعظم ايامها على الإطلاق ففي هذه اللحظة التاريخية قامت أكثر من 200 طائرة مصرية من المقاتلات والمقاتلات القاذفة من طراز ميج 21 وميج 17 وسوخوي 7 بعبور قناة السويس على ارتفاع منخفض في اتجاه الشرق بعد أن أقلعت من 20 قاعدة جوية بدون أي نداءات أو اتصالات لاسلكية حرصا على السرية المطلقة.



وبدأت طائراتنا تحلق متجهة الى سيناء بسرعات محدودة أختلفت من تشكيل لآخر وبإرتفاعات منخفضة جدا (بضعة أمتار من سطح الأرض) فيما يسمى بأسلوب الفئران لتفادي شبكة الرادارات الإسرائيلية ومن اتجاهات مختلفة لتنفيذ المهام التى حددها اللواء محمد حسني مبارك قائد القوات الجوية حيث تم قصف مركز قيادة العدو في أم مرجم ومطاري المليز وبير تمادا ومناطق تمركز الإحتياط ومواقع بطاريات صواريخ (هوك) المضادة للطائرات ومحطات الرادار ومدفعيات العدو بعيدة المدى وبعض مناطق الشئون الإدارية وحصن بودابست (أحد حصون خط برليف).




تم تنفيذ الضربة الجوية في ثلث ساعة، وعادت الطائرات المصرية في الثانية وعشرين دقيقة خلال ممرات جوية محددة تم الإتفاق عليها بين قيادة القوات الجوية وقيادة الدفاع الجوي من حيث الوقت والإرتفاع.

وفور عودة الطائرات بدأت أجهزة التليفونات العديدة الموجودة بمركز قيادة القوات الجوية في الإبلاغ عن الطائرات التى عادت سالمة، وأتضح أن جميع الطائرات عادت سالمة بفاقد خمسة طائرات فقط وهو عدد هزيل ولا يكاد يذكر بالنسبة لخسائر اسرائيل نفسها أثناء تنفيذها لضربتها الجوية عام 1967.

وبذلك فقد حققت الضربة الجوية نجاحا بنسبة 90% من المهام المكلفة بها، بينما بلغت نسبة الخسائر 2% وهي نتائج أذهلت العدو وقبل الصديق فقد كان تقدير الاتحاد السوفيتي الرسمي بواسطه خبراءه قبل أن يخرجوا من مصر أنه في أيه حرب مقبله فإن ضربة الطيران الأولى سوف تكلف سلاح الطيران المصري على أحسن الفروض 40% من قوته ولن تحقق نتائج أكثر من 30%.

وقد أشتركت بعض القاذفات التكتيكية من طراز l-28 في الضربة الجوية وركزت قصفها على حصن بودابست.



وبعد الضربة الجوية كان على القوات الجوية أن تقوم بأعمال الإبرار الجوي في عمق سيناء حيث قامت قوات الهليكوبتر بإبرار قوات الصاعقة في عمق سيناء وعلى طول المواجهة وبتركيز خاص عند المضايق وطرق الإقتراب في وسط سيناء وعلى طول خليج السويس.

تحت الساتر الرهيب للتمهيد النيراني كان موعد الرجال، مع اللحظة التى أنتظروها منذ 6 سنوات، لحظة ان يخترقوا مياه القناة ويدهسوا بأرجلهم أعناق العدو ويدمروا بأيديهم العارية خطهم الدفاعي.



وكان من المقرر ان تسير الخطة بالترتيب التالي:
الضربة الجوية ثم التمهيد النيراني وتحت قصف المدفعية يتم العبور لكن الذى حدث أن العبور تم أثناء الضربة الجوية وقبل أن تبدأ المدفعية في القصف.

وكان الأمر يحتاج الى 2500 قارب وقد تمكن سلاح المهندسين من إعداد كمية من هذه القوارب بتصنيع نصفها محليا في مصانع وورش شركات القطاع العام.

وكانت الموجه الأولى للعبور تتكون من قوات المشاة ومعها مجموعة أقتناص الدبابات للقيام بمهام تدمير دبابات العدو ومنعها من التدخل في عمليات عبور القوات الرئيسية وحرمانها من استخدام مصاطبها بالساتر الترابي على الضفة الشرقية للقناة.



وقد زودت القوات العابرة بسلالم من الحبال ليتمكن الجنود من تسلق الساتر الترابي اضافة الى حبال غليظة لجر المدافع عديمة الإرتداد والمضادة للدبابات والتى لا يمكن حملها لثقل وزنها.

وفي الساعة الثانية وخمس وثلاثين دقيقة قام اللواء السابع برفع أعلام جمهورية مصر العربية على الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة معلنة بدء تحرير الأرض المحتلة. وفي هذه اللحظات اذاعت الإذاعة المصرية البيان رقم 7 الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة..



وقد أدى عدم إنتظام تدفق موجات العبور الى اللجوء الى المرونة وعدم التقيد بتسلسل العبور، حيث أعطيت الأسبقية لعبور الأفراد والأسلحة المضادة للدبابات والمعدات التى تؤثر على سير القتال مع استخدام بعض الناقلات البرمائية لنقل الألغام.

أما الذخيره فقد تمت تعبئتها في عربات جر يدويه مجهزة بعجل كاوتشوك بحيث يتم تحميل العربات في القوارب ويجري تفريغها بمجرد الوصول الى الشاطئ الشرقي ويتم عبور عربات الجر فارغة عبر الساتر الترابي ليعاد تحميلها بالذخيرة مرة آخرى.



وكان التخطيط الذي وضعه اللواء جمال على قائد سلاح المهندسين مبنيا على أساس تخصيص 60 معبرا على طول مواجهة قناة السويس، مما كان يتطلب عمل 60 فتحه في الساتر الترابي وخصص لكل معبر فصيلة مهندسين عسكريين مدعمة بعدد من 5 قوارب خشبية حمولتها 1.5 طن و5 مضخات مياه وآلة جرف. وكانت الخطة تقضي بإقامة عدد 12 ممر في قطاع كل فرقة من فرق المشاه الخمس التى عبرت القناة.



وكانت عناصر من المهندسين قد عبرت مع الموجة الأولى للعبور لتأمسن مرور المشاة في حقول الألغام كما قامت عناصر آخرى بتحديد محاور الثغرات في الساتر الترابي وأماكن رسو القوارب التى تحمل المضخات وبعد عبور هذه المجموعات بخمس دقائق بدأ عبور المجموعات المكلفة بتشغيل المضخات وفور وصولها الى الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة وضعت الطلمبات على المصاطب المعدة مسبقا.

وفي الساعة الثالثة والنصف بدأ تشغيل الطلمبات واندفعت المياة من الخراطيم كالسيول تكسح رمال الساتر وتم فتح الثغرة الأولى في قطاع الجيش الثاني في زمن قياسي لم يتجاوز ساعة واحدة، ثم توالى فتح الثغرات على طول المواجهة.



وفي نفس الوقت أندفعت مئات من العربات الضخمة المحملة بالكباري واللنشات من أماكنها على الشاطئ الغربي الى ساحات الإسقاط المحددة على القناة وعن طريق المنازل السابق تجهيزها أقتربت العربات بظهرها من سطح المياه وأسقطت حمولتها الى الماء حيث بدأت وحدات الكباري في تركيبها.

وبدأت الكباري تقام أمام الثغرات التى فتحت في الساتر الترابي وخلال فترة من 6 الى 9 ساعات كانت كل الكباري قد أقيمت، وقد تم إقامة 4 أنواع من الكباري :

- كباري أقتحام ثقيل حمولة 70 طن لعبور الدبابات والمدفعية الثقيلة.
- كباري أقتحام خفيف حمولة 25 طن لعبور المركبات بأنواعها والمدفعية الخفيفة والمشاة.
- كباري هيكلية لعبور بعض المركبات الخفيفة ولخداع العدو وطائراته المهاجمة.

معديات حمولة 70 طن لنقل الدبابات.



كما أن كمية الكباري التى كانت بحوزة سلاح المهندسين لم تكن تزيد عن نصف العدد المطلوب لعبور قوات الجيشين الثاني والثالث الميداني ولذلك تم الإستعانة بعدد من الكباري الإنجليزية الصنع من طراز بيلي التى تم الإستيلاء عليها من مخازن القاعدة البريطانية في قناة السويس عقب العدوان الثلاثي، وكان الكوبري الواحد من هذا الطراز يحتاج الى 24 ساعة لتركيبه، لذلك قام سلاح المهندسين بتطويرات مدهشة على هذا الطراز بحيث أصبح يحتاج الى ساعات معدودة لتركيبه .

وفور الإنتهاء من تركيب الكباري أندفعت الدبابات والعربات المجنزرة والمعدات الثقيلة إلى الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة. وأستمر عبور المعدات الثقيلة خلال الليل بالتعاون مع الشرطة العسكرية التى بذلت مجهودا رائعا لإرشاد المعدات خلال الظلام بتمييز الطرق ووضع علامات الإرشاد ذات الألوان المختلفة الخاصة بالتشكيلات المقاتلة .

وبالفعل تمت العملية بنجاح وكتب الله النصر لمصر والقوات المسلحة . 
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 


*شكرا اختى العزيزة 
بكاء الحب

وكل عام ومصر كلها فى فرحه ونصر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
سوما 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

وكل 6 اكتوبر ومصر كلها فى نصر 

اشكرك على مشاركتك القوية

 وعلى رفعك لهذا الموضوع فى  يوم النصر الجميل 

دمتى بكل خير*

----------


## سوما

معركة العاشر من رمضان إسترداد للأرض والكرامة .. 

في هذه الأيام المباركة يسترجع المصريون والعرب ذكرى غالية على قلوبهم هي الانتصار المجيد الذي تحقق في العاشر من رمضان الموافق السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 ، والذي سطر فيه الجيش المصري صفحة من أنصع الصفحات في تاريخ العسكرية المصرية والعربية كما سطره التاريخ بحروف من نور.



ففي يوم العاشر من شهر رمضان المعظم سنة 1393هـ الموافق السادس من أكتوبر 1973 كانت معركة "النصر والكرامة" التي انتصر فيها الجيش المصري على العدو الإسرائيلي واسترد جزء غالي من أرض مصر وهى سيناء الحبيبة .

ورغم مرور 37 عاما على هذا الانتصار الكبير ، إلا أنه مازال يخضع للتحليل والدراسة في المؤسسات العسكرية في العالم لماشهده من براعة في القتال من الجندى المصرى ومن مفاجآت عجزت إسرائيل عن مواجهتها وانهارت على إثرها أسطورة القوة العسكرية الاسرائيلية التي لا تقهر .



هذا اليوم شهد أكبر الأنتصارات المصرية العربية حيث ، تمكن المصريون من عبور قناة السويس ، أكبر مانع مائى في العالم ، وتحطيم دفاعات خط بارليف الحصينة وهى أمور تبدو معجزات بحسب التوصيف العسكرى ولذلك سوف يظل يوم العاشر من رمضان واحدا من أعظم أيام مصر لأنه صحح أوضاع النكسة ، وقهر إرادة عدوان غاشم تسلطت عليه أطماع السيطرة والتوسع ، وأعاد الإعتبارللوطن وإسترد له كرامته .
فى هذا اليوم عبر الأبطال الهزيمة ، وعاد العلم المصري الحبيب يرفرف علي الضفة الشرقية للقناة ..واقيمت الجسور لتنقل الدبابات والمعدات.. بعد ضربة جوية رائعة بقيادة الرئيس حسنى مبارك الذى كان قائداً للقوات الجوية وقتها..حيث حطمت هذه الضربة غرور إسرائيل وسلاحها الجوي الذي لا يقهر.. وقد أدت سيطرة نسور مصر البواسل على سماء المعركة ونجاح الجنود فى تحطيم خط بارليف الى النصر الذى جعل العالم يتعرف علي المقاتل المصري الحقيقي.. الذي ظُلم في عام 1967 .

وكانت إسرائيل قد أمضت السنوات الست التي تلت حرب يونيو في تحصين مراكزها في الجولان وسيناء، وانفقت مبالغ ضخمة لدعم سلسلة من التحصينات على مواقعها في قناة السويس، فيما عرف بخط بارليف.



حرب رمضان التى انتصرت فيها مصر على اسرائيل فى عام 1973 كانت مباغتة للجيش الإسرائيلي ،وتلقى فيها ضربة قاسية ،حيث تم إختراق أقوى خط عسكري اسرائيلى أساسي في شبه جزيرة سيناء وهو خط بارليف. وكان الرئيس المصري الراحل انور السادات يعمل بشكل شخصي ومتواصل ومقرب مع قيادة الجيش المصري على التخطيط لهذه الحرب التي من أهم نتائجها الحرب إسترداد السيادة الكاملة على مضيق سيناء، وإسترداد الأراضي في شبه جزيرة سيناء. ومن النتائج الأخرى تحطم إسطورة أن جيش إسرائيل لا يقهر والتي كان يقول بها القادة العسكريون في إسرائيل، كما أن هذه الحرب مهدت الطريق لاتفاق كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل الذي عقد بعد الحرب بسنوات.



أسباب الحرب

كانت الحرب جزءاً من الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي، هذا الصراع الذي تضمن العديد من الحروب منذ عام 1948. في حرب الـ6 ايام في يونيو 1967، احتلت اسرائيل مرتفعات الجولان في الشمال و شبه جزيرة سيناء في الجنوب، و وصلت الى قناة السويس.

بعد وفاة الرئيس المصري جمال عبدالناصر في سبتمبر 1970، تولى الحكم الرئيس انور السادات، وأدت الظروف المحلية و العربية الى لجوء انور السادات الى الحرب لاسترداد الارض التي خسرها العرب في حرب 1967.

حرب أكتوبر كانت حربا أرادها الشعب العربى وفرضتها الجماهير التى ظلت من العام 1968 وحتى العام 1973 تطالب فى الشوارع والجامعات بتحرير الأراضى المحتلة، وكان حربا أرادتها القيادات العسكرية فى كل من مصر وسوريا دفاعا عن الكرامة الوطنية وشرف العسكرية العربية بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967 ، وكان حربا أرادها الرئيس المصرى الراحل السادات بعد أن وجد نفسه أمام قرارها مضطرا بعد أن أغلقت فى وجهه كل نوافذ الحل بدون سلاح ، فإسرائيل كانت ترى أن الجيش المصرى أصبح جثة هامدة غير قادرة على المواجهة من جديد! وأمريكا أعرضت عن التجاوب مع مبادرات السادات الباحثة عن الحل فى واشنطن، وكانت ترى - عبر هنرى كيسنجر وزير الخارجية في هذا الوقت - أنها غير مضطرة للاقتراب إلا من الملفات الساخنة.



لماذا السادس من اكتوبر؟

وافق يوم 6كتوبر فى ذلك العام يوم كيبورو هو احد أعياد إسرائيل وهو عيد الغفران ، وقد اعلنت مصر وسوريا الحرب على إسرائيل فى هذا اليوم لأسباب يذكرها محمد عبد المنعم الجمسى رئيس هيئة العمليات للجيش المصرى خلال الحرب فى مذكراته ويقول ( وضعنا فى هيئة العمليات دراسة على ضوء الموقف العسكرى للعدو وقواتنا ، وفكرة العملية الهجومية المخططة ، والمواصفات الفنية لقناة السويس من حيث المد والجزر .... درسنا كل شهور السنة لإختيار افضل الشهور فى السنة لاقتحام القناة على ضوء حالة المد والجزر وسرعة التيار واتجاهه واشتملت الدراسة أيضا جميع العطلات الرسمية فى إسرائيل بخلاف يوم السبت وهو يوم أجازتهم الأسبوعية، حيث تكون القوات المعادية أقل استعداد للحرب. وجدنا أن لديهم ثمانية أعياد منها ثلاث أعياد فى شهر أكتوبر وهم يوم كيبور ، عيد المظلات ، عيد التوارة . وكان يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع معرفة تأثير كل عطلة على اجراءات التعبئة فى إسرائيل ......، ولإسرائيل وسائل مختلفة لاستدعاء الاحتياطى بوسائل غير علنية ووسائل علنية تكون بإذاعة كلمات أو جمل رمزية عن طريق الإذاعة والتليفزيون.... ووجدنا أن يوم كيبور هو اليوم الوحيد خلال العام الذى تتوقف فيه الإذاعة والتليفزيون عن البث كجزء من تقاليد هذا العيد اى ان استدعاء قوات الاحتياط بالطريقة العلنية السريعة غير مستخدمة ، وبالتالى يستخدمون وسائل أخرى تتطلب وقتا أطول لتنفيذ تعبئة الاحتياطى.... وكان يوم السبت ـ عيد الغفران ـ 6 أكتوبر 1973 وهو ايضا العاشر من رمضان أحد الايام المناسبة وهو الذى وقع عليه الاختيار)

قام الرئيس محمد انور السادات بتكليف اللواء الجمسي رئيس العمليات بعمل بحثا عن انسب الايام لساعة الصفر وقد وضع الجمسي ثلاثة مجاميع ايام وهي

المجموعة الاولي : في النصف الثاني من مايو 73.

المجموعة الثانية: في شهر سبتمبر .

المجموعة الثالثة: في شهر اكتوبر.

تم تأجيل ساعة الصفر في المجموعة الاولي وذلك لاسباب سياسية .

ولم تنفذ ساعة الصفرفى المجموعة الثانية وذلك بسبب نقص الاسلحة.

ساعة الصفر:

وتم الاتفاق عل ساعة الصفر انها في يوم 6 اكتوبر وقد تم ذلك في حضرة الرئيس الاسد رئيس سوريا وكل من احمد اسماعيل وزير الحربية المصري و مصطفى طلاس وزير الدفاع السوري.

اسباب اختيار عام 73 بالتحديد :
استكمال بعض الاسلحة والمعدات التي كانت تنقص الجيش المصري
وصول معلومات تفصيلية الي القيادة المصرية بان اسرائيل قامت بعقد اتفاقيات عن عقود التسليح وعن الاسلحة ونوعياتها التي سوف تصلها في عام 74 لذلك فإن الانتظار الي ما بعد عام 73 سوف يعرض القوات المصرية الي مفاجات من الممكن ان لاتستطيع علي مواجهتها مواجهة صحيحة او تكلف القوات جهودا وتكاليفا اكثر ونحن في اشد الحوجة اليها .

أسباب اختيار يوم 6 اكتوبربالتحديد:
بدأ هذا التحديد من منطقة برج العرب بالأسكندرية فى شهر يوليو 73 حيث قام الرئيس السادات بالاجتماع مع الرئيس حافظ الاسد رئيس سوريا خلال رحلة سرية له الى مصر ،وفى هذا الاجتماع الذى استمر حوالى أربع ساعات صدر قرار جمهورى مصرى سورى بتشكيل المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية السورية برئاسة المشير أحمد إسماعيل الذى كان يحضر هذا الاجتماع .

واجتمع هذا المجلس سرا فى الاسكندريه فى اغسطس 73 وقرر المجلس تحديد موعد تقريبى للمعركة خلال شهرين من هذا التاريخ ،وقد قام الرئيس السادات والرئيس حافظ الاسد فى حضرة المشير احمد اسماعيل فى أوائل سبتمبر 73 من تحديد يوم 6 اكتوبر الساعة الثانية ظهرا علي انها ساعة الصفر وتم ابلاغ بعض القيادات فى القوات المسلحة الذين لهم اتصالا مباشرا بالحرب.

وقد تم تحديد يوم 6 اكتوبر على اساس :
1-يوم عيد الغفران عند الاسرائليين
2-قبل حلول الشتاء فى سوريا وظهور الثلج
3-اتمام وصول بعض الانواع المعينة من الاسلحة
4- استخدام ضوء القمر والمد والجزر.

وقد قام الرئيس السادات بالتصديق علي الخطة في يوم اول اكتوبر الخامس من رمضان وذلك وسط اجتماعا استمر 10 ساعات للرئيس مع الرئيس حسنى مبارك وكان قائداً للقوات الجوية فى هذا الوقت ومع قيادات أخرى للقوات المسلحة وقد صدق علي الخطة بتاريخ 10 رمضان .

ويذكر انه تم تحديد العاشرمن رمضان أيضا لأنه يوافق أحد الايام العظيمة فى التاريخ الإسلامى حيث بدء فيه الرسول الكريم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) حملته فى فتح مكة.

وجدير بالذكر أن القوات العربية أوقعت خسائر كبيرة في القوة الجوية الاسرائيلية خلال هذه الحرب، كما حطمت اسطورة الجيش الاسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر، في مرتفعات الجولان و سيناء، و اجبرت اسرائيل على التخلي عن العديد من مطالبها و اهدافها مع سورية و مصر، كما تم استرداد قناة سيناء و جزء من سيناء في مصر(واستكملت بعد ذلك الى أن تم استردادها بالكامل)، و القنيطرة في سورية.



أهم أحداث الحرب:

افتتحت مصر حرب 1973 بضربة جوية عبر مطار بلبيس الجوي الحربي وتشكلت من نحو 222 طائرة مقاتلة ،عبرت قناة السويس وخط الكشف الراداري للجيش الإسرائيلي مجتمعة في وقت واحد في تمام الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر على ارتفاع منخفض للغاية. وقد استهدفت محطات الشوشرة والإعاقة في أم خشيب وأم مرجم ومطار المليز ومطارات أخرى ومحطات الرادار وبطاريات الدفاع الجوي وتجمعات الأفراد والمدرعات والدبابات والمدفعية والنقاط الحصينةفي خط بارليف ومصاف البترول ومخازن الذخيرة. ولقد كانت عبارة عن ضربتين متتاليتين قدر الخبراء الروس نجاح الأولى بنحو 30% و خسائرها بنحو 40% ،إلا أن الضربة الأولى حققت نجاحاً هائلاً بلغ نحو 95% وبخسائر نحو 2.5% ولذلك تم إلغاء الضربة الثانية. وكان الطيارون المصريون يفجرون طائراتهم في الأهداف الهامة والمستعصية لضمان تدميرها ومنهم على سبيل المثال محمد صبحى الشيخ و طلال سعدالله وعاطف السادات شقيق الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات وغيرهم.

نجحت مصر وسورية في تحقيق نصر كبيراً لهما، إذ تم اختراق خط بارليف "الحصين"، خلال ست ساعات فقط من بداية المعركة وأوقعت القوات المصرية خسائر كبيرة في القوة الجوية الإسرائيلية،ومنعت القوات الإسرائلية من استخدام انابيب النابالم بخطة مدهشة كما حطمت أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر، في مرتفعات الجولان و سيناء، وأجبرت إسرائيل على التخلي عن العديد من أهدافها مع سورية ومصر، كما تم استرداد قناة السويس وجزء من سيناء في مصر، ومدينة القنيطرة في سورية. ولولا التدخل الأمريكي المباشر في المعارك على الجبهة المصرية بجسر جوي لإنقاذ الجيش الإسرائيلي بدءا من اليوم الرابع للقتال، لمني الجيش الإسرائيلي بهزيمة ساحقة على أيدي الجيش المصري.



نهاية الحرب:

تدخلت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن الدولي التابع للأمم المتحدة وتم إصدار القرار رقم 338 الذي يقضي بوقف جميع الأعمال الحربية بدءا من يوم 22 أكتوبر عام 1973م، وقبلت مصر بالقرار ونفذته اعتبارا من مساء نفس اليوم إلا أن القوات الإسرائيلية خرقت وقف إطلاق النار، فأصدر مجلس الأمن الدولي قرارا آخر يوم 23 أكتوبر يلزم جميع الأطراف بوقف إطلاق النار. وأقر المؤرخون أنه لولا تدخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في إيقاف الحرب الرابعة لكانت إسرائيل قد خسرت الحرب وحصلت أشياء اخرى ربما كانت لتغير من التاريخ فعلاً .

بعد قبول مصر قرار وقف إطلاق النار وتوقيع اتفاقية فصل القوات، تبين للبعض أن هدف السادات من الحرب كان تحريك النزاع بعد أن شغلت القوى العظمى بمشاكلها. لم تلتزم سورية بوقف إطلاق النار، وبدأت حرب جديدة أطلق عليها اسم «حرب الاستنزاف» هدفها تأكيد صمود الجبهة السورية بعد خروج مصر من المعركة واستمرت هذه الحرب مدة 82 يوماً. في نهاية شهر مايو 1974 توقف القتال بعد أن تم التوصل إلى اتفاق لفصل القوات، أخلت إسرائيل بموجبه مدنية القنيطرة وأجزاء من الأراضي التي احتلتها عام 1967.



وكان من أبرز نتائج تلك الحرب :

* أثبتت الحرب للعالم أجمع قدرة المصريين علي إنجاز عمل عسكري جسور ، يستند إلي شجاعة القرار ، ودقة الإعداد والتخطيط ، وبسالة الأداء والتنفيذ ، مما أكد للجميع أن التفوق العسكري ليس حكرا علي طرف دون طرف ، وأن براعة التخطيط العسكري المصري ، وبسالة المقاتل المصري ، وإيمانه بشرف الأهداف التي يقاتل من أجلها كانت أقوي وأكبر من الفارق في القدرة والتقدم في المعدات والعتاد ، كما ضرب الشعب المصري أروع صور البطولة حينما تجاوز الصراعات الداخلية ، ووقف إلي جوار قواته المسلحة وقفة رجل واحد ، يشد أزرها ، ويدعم قدراتها ، ويضع مطلب تحرير الأرض فوق كل المطالب والأولويات .

* حققت حرب أكتوبر ما لم يكن الكثير من العرب يتخيل أنها ستحققه، فالنظرية القائلة بأن هذا الكيان الإسرائيلي هو قوة شيطانية لا يمكن دحرها، وقفت عائقاً أمام العرب في الكثير من سنوات النزاع التي تبعت حرب 1948، لتجعلهم يسلّموا بهذه النظرية وخاصة بعد نكسة الخامس من يونيو 1967، التي احتلت فيها إسرائيل في غضون أيام قليلة أراض لثلاثة دول عربية، فاحتلت آنذاك هضبة الجولان السورية، وصحراء سيناء المصرية، والقدس والضفة الغربية، ولذلك شكلت حرب أكتوبر التي أتت بعد ست سنوات من نكسة يونيو تحولاً استراتيجياً هاماً في إدارة دفّة الصراع وفي قدرة العرب على التحول إلى موقع


المواجهة ، وعلى قلب الأدوار من موقع المتلقي الدائم لضربات واعتداءات إسرائيل المتكررة، إلى أصحاب البادرة في الضرب وإعلان الحرب على هذا الكيان الصهيونى


* أكدت حرب أكتوبر إستحالة سياسة فرض الأمر الواقع ، وإستحالة إستمرار حالة اللاسلم واللاحرب ، وإستحالة إحتكار التفوق العسكري ، وإستحالة إجبار شعوب المنطقة علي قبول الاحتلال .. كما أثبتت أيضا أن الأمن الحقيقي لا يضمنه التوسع الجغرافي علي حساب الآخرين ولذلك تنبه العالم لضرورة إيجاد حل للصراع العربى الإسرائيلى ، وكان من أبرز نتائج تلك الحرب رفع شعار المفاوضات وليس السلاح لحل الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى .



ولم تعد سيناء أو كما يطلق عليها "أرض الفيروز" - لتميز شواطئها بلون فيروزى وهو لون خليط من الأخضر والأزرق - مجرد أرض صحراوية تشكل عازلا جغرافيا ومنطقة استراتيجية تفصلنا عن إسرائيل ، ولكنها أصبحت حصنا يحمي البوابة الشرقيه لمصر ويصونها من كل تهديد‏ بعد أن تحقق لها الأمن بمفهومه الحقيقي القائم على البناء وامتداد الرقعة السكانية،‏ كما أصبحت رافدا من روافد النمو الاقتصادي بعد اكتشاف البترول فيها ، بالإضافة إلى احتوائها على العديد من المدن والأماكن ذات الجذب السياحى الكبير.

وهكذا كان يوم العاشر من رمضان المبارك حقيقة يوم إسترداد الأرض والكرامة ليس لمصر فقط بل للأمة العربية بأكملها..



سيظل يوم العاشر من رمضان رمزا لانتصار الإرادة وانتصار الكرامة العربية، 
سيظل هذا اليوم وساما على صدر كل مقاتل مصري شارك في العمليات أو حضر لها أو مهد لها، كما نرجو أن يكون شفيعا للشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم الذكية لله تعالى قبل 37 عاماً ، من أجل أن يعيش أبناء مصر ينعمون بالكرامة والعزة، فطوبى للشهداء .
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

25 أبريل 1982 وتحرير سيناء 

في الخامس والعشرين من ابريل عام 1982 قام الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك برفع العلم المصري فوق شبه جزيرة سيناء بعد استعادتها كاملة من المحتل الإسرائيلي، وكان هذا هو المشهد الأخير في سلسة طويلة من الصراع المصري الإسرائيلي انتهى باستعادة الأراضي المصرية كاملة بعد انتصار كاسح للسياسة والعسكرية المصرية.



الكفاح المسلح
كانت الخطوات الأولى على طريق التحرير بعد أيام معدودة من هزيمة 1967 قبل أن تندلع الشرارة ـ بدء حرب أكتوبر ـ بأكثر من ست سنوات حيث شهدت جبهة القتال معارك شرسة كانت نتائجها بمثابة صدمة للمؤسسة العسكرية الإسرائيلية، حيث بدأت المواجهة على جبهة القتال ابتداءً من سبتمبر 1968 وحتى السادس من أكتوبر 1973 حيث انطلقت القوات المصرية معلنة بدء حرب العبور والتي خاضتها مصر في مواجهة إسرائيل واقتحام قناة السويس وخط بارليف، والتي كان من أهم نتائجها استرداد السيادة الكاملة على قناة السويس، واسترداد جزء من الأراضي في شبه جزيرة سيناء وعودة الملاحة في قناة السويس في يونيو 1975، كما أسفرت حرب التحرير الكبرى عن نتائج مباشرة على الصعيدين العالمي والمحلي من بينها: ـ انقلاب المعايير العسكرية في العالم شرقاً وغرباً.
ـ تغيير الاستراتيجيات العسكرية في العالم والتأثير على مستقبل كثير من الأسلحة والمعدات.
ـ عودة الثقة للمقاتل المصري والعربي بنفسه وقيادته وعدالة قضيته.
ـ حققت الوحدة العربية الشاملة في أروع صورها، والتي تمثلت في تعاون الدول العربية جميعها مع مصر.
ـ جعلت من العرب قوة دولية ـ لها ثقلها ووزنها.
ـ سقوط الأسطورة الإسرائيلية.
علاوة على ذلك مهدت حرب أكتوبر الطريق لعقد اتفاق كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل الذي عُقد في سبتمبر 1978 على اثر مبادرة السادات التاريخية في نوفمبر 1977 وزيارته للقدس.



المفاوضات السياسية:
بعد اليوم السادس عشر من بدء حرب أكتوبر بدأت المرحلة الثانية لاستكمال تحرير الأرض عن طريق المفاوضات السياسية، حيث تم إصدار القرار رقم 338 والذي يقضي بوقف جميع الأعمال العسكرية بدءً من 22 أكتوبر 1973، وذلك بعد تدخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن، والذي قبلته مصر ونفذته مساء يوم صدور القرار، إلا أن خرق القوات الإسرائيلية للقرار أدى إلى أصدر مجلس الأمن قراراً آخر يوم 23 أكتوبر يلزم جميع الأطراف بوقف إطلاق النار والذي التزمت به إسرائيل ووافقت عليه، ودخولها في مباحثات عسكرية للفصل بين القوات الأمر الذي أدى إلى توقف المعارك في 28 أكتوبر 1973 بوصول قوات الطوارئ الدولية إلى جبهة القتال على أرض سيناء.

مباحثات الكيلو 101 ( أكتوبر ونوفمبر 1973) تم فيها الاتفاق على تمهيد الطريق أمام المحادثات السياسية للوصول إلى تسوية دائمة في الشرق الأوسط، حيث تم التوقيع في 11 نوفمبر 1973 على اتفاق تضمن التزاماً بوقف إطلاق النار ووصول الإمدادات اليومية إلى مدينة السويس وتتولى قوات الطوارئ الدولية مراقبة الطريق ثم يبدأ تبادل الأسرى والجرحى، واعتبر هذا الاتفاق مرحلة افتتاحية هامة في إقامة سلام دائم وعادل في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

اتفاقيات فض الاشتباك الأولى (يناير 1974) والثانية ( سبتمبر 1975) في يناير 1974 تم توقيع الاتفاق الأول لفض الاشتباك بين مصر وإسرائيل، والذي حدد الخط الذي ستنسحب إليه القوات الإسرائيلية على مساحة 30 كيلومتراً شرق القناة وخطوط منطقة الفصل بين القوات التي سترابط فيها قوات الطوارئ الدولية.. 
وفي سبتمبر 1975 تم التوقيع على الاتفاق الثاني الذي بموجبه تقدمت مصر إلى خطوط جديدة مستردة حوالي 4500 كيلو متر من ارض سيناء، ومن أهم ما تضمنه الاتفاق أن النزاع في الشرق الأوسط لن يحسم بالقوة العسكرية و لكن بالوسائل السلمية.

مبادرة الرئيس الراحل أنور السـادات بزيـارة القدس ( نوفمبر 1977) أعلن الرئيس أنور السادات في بيان أمام مجلس الشعب انه على استعداد للذهاب إلى إسرائيل، والتي قام بالفعل في نوفمبر 1977 بزيارة إسرائيل وإلقاء كلمة بالكنيست الإسرائيلي طارحاً مبادرته التي كان من أبرز ما جاء فيها أنه ليس وارداً توقيع أي اتفاقاً منفرداً بين مصر وإسرائيل ليس وارداً في سياسة مصر، مؤكداً أن تحقق أي سلام بين دول المواجهة كلها وإسرائيل بغير حل عادل للقضية الفلسطينية فإن ذلك لن يحقق أبداً السلام الدائم العادل الذي يلح العالم كله عليه.

ثم طرحت المبادرة بعد ذلك خمس أسس محددة يقوم عليها السلام وهي:
ـ إنهاء الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي العربية التي احتلت عام 1967.
ـ تحقيق الحقوق الأساسية للشعب الفلسطيني وحقه في تقرير المصير بما في ذلك حقه في إقامة دولته.
ـ حق كل دول المنطقة في العيش في سلام داخل حدودها الآمنة والمضمونة عن طريق إجراءات يتفق عليها تحقيق الأمن المناسب للحدود الدولية بالإضافة إلى الضمانات الدولية المناسبة.
ـ تلتزم كل دول المنطقة بإدارة العلاقات فيما بينها طبقاً لأهداف ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وبصفة خاصة عدم اللجوء إلى القوة وحل الخلافات بينهم بالوسائل السلمية.
ـ إنهاء حالة الحرب القائمة في المنطقة.

مؤتمر كامب ديفيد (18 سبتمبر 1978) في 5 سبتمبر 1978 وافقت مصر وإسرائيل على الاقتراح الأمريكي بعقد مؤتمر ثلاثي في كامب ديفيد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وتم الإعلان عن التوصل لاتفاق يوم 17 سبتمبر من ذات العام، والتوقيع على وثيقة كامب ديفيد في البيت الأبيض يوم 18 سبتمبر 1978، ويحتوي الاتفاق على وثيقتين هامتين لتحقيق تسوية شاملة للنزاع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي.



الوثيقة الأولى؛
 إطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط:
نصت على أن مواد ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، والقواعد الأخرى للقانون الدولي والشرعية توفر الآن مستويات مقبولة لسير العلاقات بين جميع الدول.. وتحقيق علاقة سلام وفقا لروح المادة 2 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وإجراء مفاوضات في المستقبل بين إسرائيل وأية دولة مجاورة ومستعدة للتفاوض بشأن السلام والأمن معها، هو أمر ضروري لتنفيذ جميع البنود والمبادئ في قراري مجلس الأمن رقم 242 و 338.

الوثيقة الثانية؛
 إطار الاتفاق لمعاهدة سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل: وقعت مصر وإسرائيل في 26 مارس 1979 معاهدة السلام اقتناعاً منهما بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل ودائم في الشرق الأوسط وفقاً لقراري مجلس الأمن 242 و 238 وتؤكدان من جديد التزامها بإطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط المتفق عليه في كامب ديفيد.
معاهدة السلام في 26 مارس 1979
وقعت مصر وإسرائيل معاهدة السلام اقتناعاً منها بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل في الشرق الأوسط، والتي نصت على إنهاء الحرب بين الطرفين وإقامة السلام بينهما وسحب إسرائيل كافة قواتها المسلحة وأيضاً المدنيين من سيناء إلى ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب وتستأنف مصر ممارسة سيادتها الكاملة على سيناء.



عودة سيناء
أدت معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل إلى انسحاب إسرائيلي كامل من شبة جزيرة سيناء، وعودة السيادة المصرية على كامل ترابها المصري وقد تم تحديد جدول زمني للانسحاب المرحلي من سيناء على النحو التالي: ـ
 في 26 مايو 1979: رفع العلم المصري على مدينة العريش وانسحاب إسرائيل من خط العريس / رأس محمد وبدء تنفيذ اتفاقية السلام. ـ في 26 يوليو 1979: المرحلة الثانية للانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء (مساحة 6 آلاف كيلومتر مربع ) من أبوزنيبة حتى أبو خربة. ـ في 19 نوفمبر 1979: تم تسليم وثيقة تولي محافظة جنوب سيناء سلطاتها من القوات المسلحة المصرية بعد أداء واجبها وتحرير الأرض وتحقيق السلام.

ـ في 19 نوفمبر 1979: الانسحاب الإسرائيلي من منطقة سانت كاترين ووادي الطور، واعتبار ذلك اليوم هو العيد القومي لمحافظة جنوب سيناء.
وفي يوم ‏25‏ إبريل‏1982‏ تم رفع العلم المصري على حدود مصر الشرقية على مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء وشرم الشيخ بجنوب سيناء واستكمال الانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء بعد احتلال دام 15 عاماً وإعلان هذا اليوم عيداً قومياً مصرياً في ذكرى تحرير كل شبر من سيناء فيما عدا الجزء الأخير ممثلاً في مشكلة طابا التي أوجدتها إسرائيل في آخر أيام انسحابها من سيناء ، حيث استغرقت المعركة الدبلوماسية لتحرير هذه البقعة سبع سنوات من الجهد الدبلوماسي المكثف‏.



عودة طابا

خلال الانسحاب النهائي الإسرائيلي من سيناء كلها في عام 1982، تفجر الصراع بين مصر وإسرائيل حول طابا وعرضت مصر موقفها بوضوح وهو انه لا تنازل ولا تفريط عن ارض طابا، وأي خلاف بين الحدود يجب أن يحل وفقاً للمادة السابعة من معاهدة السلام المصرية ـ الإسرائيلية والتي تنص على: 1- تحل الخلافات بشأن تطبيق أو تفسير هذه المعاهدة عن طريق المفاوضات.

2- إذا لم يتيسر حل هذه الخلافات عن طريق المفاوضات تحل بالتوفيق أو تحال إلى التحكيم.. وقد كان الموقف المصري شديد الوضوح وهو اللجوء إلى التحكيم بينما ترى إسرائيل أن يتم حل الخلاف أولا بالتوفيق.

وفي 13 يناير 1986 أعلنت إسرائيل موافقتها على قبول التحكيم، وبدأت المباحثات بين الجانبين وانتهت إلى التوصل إلى"مشارطة تحكيم" وقعت في 11 سبتمبر 1986، والتي تحدد شروط التحكيم، ومهمة المحكمة في تحديد مواقع النقاط وعلامات الحدود محل الخلاف.

وفي 30 سبتمبر 1988 أعلنت هيئة التحكيم الدولية في الجلسة التي عقدت في برلمان جنيف حكمها في قضية طابا، والتي حكمت بالإجماع أن طابا أرض مصرية.
وفي 19 مارس 1989رفع الريئس السابق مبارك علم مصر على طابا المصرية معلناً نداء السلام من فوق أرض طابا.
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

كل سنة وانتى طيبه يا سوما 

دائما تذكرينا باجمل الموضوعات فى اجمل المناسبات 

تحيه لكل شعب مصر بعودة طابا 

وشكرى وتقديرى لكل من ساهم وشارك فى هذا الموضوع 

كل الشكر والتقدير لابناء مصر  ادارة ومشرفين واعضاء 



*

----------


## اليمامة

كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذ نادر
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا أبناء مصر
أنا الحقيقة قلبى بيخفق
والدمع يكاد يطفر من عينى بهذه المناسبة الجليلة السعيدة
وخاصة وأنا بسمع الأغنية دى ..اللى ودنى سمعتها كتيييييييييير 
من زمان وأنا طفلة صغيرة على أرض سيناء 
وسمعتها من شادية حية على مسرح مدينة طور سيناء 
وكمان على مسرح قصر ثقافة شرم الشيخ
كل سنة ومصر بخير ومصر حرة
واحتفالات سينا السنة دى غير كل سنة 
لأن مصر بقت حاجة تانية فى وجدانا وقلوبنا وحياتنا
وكل سنة كمان وولادى طيبين ..
موش هانسى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

يوم 25 ابريل 

سيبقى فى وجدان كل مصرى 

يوم تحرير سيناء وعودتها لمصر 

وبين الضياع والاسترداد 

وبين الهزيمة والنصر 

بين 5 يونيه 1967  الى 25 ابريل 1981

ايام طويله  من الكفاح والصراع والعرق والدم 

ايام الم وحزن ودموع 

ايام فخر ومجد ممزوج بدم شهدائنا 

ايام دهاء ومكر وخداع 

وايام فرح وانتصار 



اختى العزيزة اليمامه 

سيبقى يوم 25 ابريل نقطه نور ساطعه فى حياتى الشخصية 

وستبقى ذكريات هذا اليوم منقوشه بالفخر والاعتزاز فى وجدانى 

ويكفينى فخر وشرف 

انى كنت احد ابطال استرداد هذه القطعه الغاليه من ارض مصر 

وستبقى منطقة ابو عجيله الصحراء الجرداء

 وجبل الابرقين وجبل ابو عجيله وجبل الاثيلى 

ووادى الحسنة  وبير الحمه  والمحور الاوسط 

منقوش فى ذاكرتى 

كخريطه عشق لارض سيناء الحبيبه 

كل عام وكل ابناء مصر بخير 

*

----------


## سوما

العاشر من رمضان.. نصر ينبغي تذكره 

اليوم هو العاشر من شهر رمضان، شهر البركة والخير والمغفرة والقرب من الرحمن الرحيم، وهو أيضا شهر النصر العظيم، بطولات وفتوحات كبيرة في تاريخ هذه الأمة كان قدر الله لها أن تكون في رمضان، وتوجد بطولة مصرية من هذه البطولات، وهي نصر العاشر من رمضان 1393 هجرية، ذلك اليوم التاريخي الفذ الذي أعاد لمصر ووطنها العربي والإسلامي مشاعر العزة والكرامة، ذلك اليوم الذي شفى الله به صدور قوم مؤمنين، وأذهب غيظ قلوبهم بفضله ورحمته.


معركة العاشر من رمضان هي الحدث الأهم والأخطر والأكبر في تاريخ العرب الحديث بلا نزاع، لقد خاضت القوات المسلحة المصرية المعركة بنفس منطق المجاهد العظيم طارق بن زياد عندما عبر البحر إلى الأندلس وأحرق السفن حتى يقطع السبيل على أي تفكير في الفرار أو أي احتمال للهزيمة، وقال قولته التي سارت مثلا في التاريخ : العدو من أمامكم والبحر من ورائكم.


لقد خاض الجيش المصري البطل تلك المعركة وهو يعلم، ومصر كلها تعلم أنها معركة الوجود، لأن انكسار الجيش المصري فيها لو حدث فإنه يعني النهاية، والذل الذي يهيمن على مصر ـ لا سمح الله ـ لقرن كامل بعدها على الأقل، لأن مصر كانت قد انكسرت قبلها بست سنوات انكسارا مروعا بهزيمة 1967، التي أهانت العسكرية المصرية كما أهانت مصر والعرب وأتاحت للعدو الصهيوني أن يقدم نفسه للعام كسيد وحيد للمنطقة، والجيش الذي لا يقهر، وظل بالفعل يعربد في أجوائها طوال سنوات ما عرف بحرب الاستنزاف.


الجيش المصري خاض المعركة وليس لديه أي احتمال آخر، إما النصر وإما الفناء، وهي مغامرة مروعة ورهيبة على المستوى النفسي والمعنوي، فكتب الله له النصر المبين بفضله سبحانه، ولذلك كان انتصار الجيش المصري في معركة العاشر من رمضان بداية الانكسار للعسكرية الإسرائيلية، فلم تربح إسرائيل من بعدها حربا من الحروب التي خاضتها حتى مع المنظمات الفلسطينية أو اللبنانية.


لقد أنهت حرب رمضان أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يقهر، وكشفت هذه المعركة عن معدن الإنسان المصري، عن عبقرية المقاتل المصري الذي يغالب ضيق اليد ومحدودية الإمكانيات بأفكار بسيطة ولكنها تملك المفاجأة والإبداع، كما حدث من سلاح المهندسين في تفكيك خط بارليف، ومواجهة الأسلحة الإسرائيلية الأمريكية الأكثر تفوقا وتطورا.


في 10 رمضان 1393 هـ قام الجيش المصري ليدك حصون الصهيونية والغدر، ليصنع التاريخ، بإمكانياته المحدودة مقارنة بعدوه، وبأحلامه وثقته بالله التي فاقت الحدود. صائمون كانوا عن الخوف والإحباط، كسروا قيود التوقعات والتحليلات وكسروا أنف الإرهابيين، هتفوا الله أكبر فأرتعدت فرائص العدو وتساقط جنوده كأوراق الخريف!
مصريون نحن.. نغزو اليأس بجيوش الأمل، نصنع من أشواك الهزيمة أكاليل العز والفخار، ننسج من خيوط الصبر أكفان الظالمين..





سيظل يوم العاشر من رمضان رمزا لانتصار الإرادة وانتصار الكرامة العربية، سيظل هذا اليوم العظيم مصدر مجد وفخر وإجلال يحيط بقامة العسكرية المصرية على مر التاريخ، ويظل وساما على صدر كل مقاتل مصري شارك في العمليات أو حضر لها أو مهد لها، كما نرجو أن يكون شفيعا للشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم الذكية لله تعالى قبل ربع قرن، من أجل أن نعيش و ننعم بالكرامة والعزة، فطوبى للشهداء .
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

كل عام وكل مصر بخير 

وتعود الانتصارات لمصر 

اللهم ارحم شهداءنا واسكنهم فسيح جناتك 



وكل عام وانتى بخير ياسوما

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اليوم 6 اكتوبر 

اتوجه بالدعاء لله سبحانه وتعالى 

ان يرحم الرئيس  السادات وكل شهدائنا الابرار 

ويجازى عنا خير كل بطل من ابطالنا فى حرب اكتوبر المجيده 

اليوم 

شاهدت على قناى صدى البلد 

برنامج نظرة مع حمدى رزق 

الموضوع عن 6 اكتوبر 

لكن ما اسعدنى شخصيا 

هو استغلال البرنامج لشعار الموضوع 



اللى صممته الاستاذة لولى 

ليكون ضمن فواصل البرنامج 

اتوجه بالشكر للاستاذة لولى على مجهودها 

وايضا لكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا بمجهودهم وعطائهم فى الموضوع 

ايمن خطاب

نبع الوفاء

سوما

جيهان محمد على

إبن طيبة

kethara

قلب مصر

شعاع من نور

الشحرورة

سابرينا

atefhelal

لمسة

غادة جاد

عصام علم الدين

صفحات العمر

شاعر الرومانسية

لكم جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير 
*

----------


## نوورا

*
الاستاذ القدير اسكندرانى

كل أكتوبر وأنت بخير يافندم
موضوع بجد تحفه ورائع تسلم كل ايد كتبت فيه
وشاركت فى هذة الفكرة الجميلة
تستحق صدى البلد وكل مكان

ان شاء الله تزيد من الموضوعات الوطنية احنا محتاجين
للرموز الوطنية والبطولات
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا له من موضوع قيم
شكرا جزيلا لك يا نادر
وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع
وتحية لشهداء التحرير وكل من ساهم فى ملحمة العبور
 ::

----------

